# Official Samsung Spica Discussion Thread



## FilledVoid (Jan 29, 2010)

With the increased talk in Samsung lines of Phones I'm adding an index to the first post of this thread. Not sure if I can just create a post before this one though. Thanks to the following contributors.

Sriharsha_Madineni  

*SPECS & REVIEW*

Samsung Spica

Spica With 2.1 Review by GSM Arena
*
OFFICIAL FIRMWARES*

Samsung-Firmware.webs should be the one stop site for all our official firmware needs.

*MODDED FIRMWARES, **FLASHING GUIDES,*
 *ROOTING ETC.*

Samdroid Forums - You can find all Spica specific mods and rooting guides here.

Sameer Prabhakar's 2.1 Flashing Guide 

Sameer Prabhakar's Rooting guide

I followed these guides to flash mine too, but I had many doubts while going through these guides, So I compiled my very own guide which I feel, is more plain and easy. You have to say if it's useful or not 

2.1 Flashing guide by Harsha 

I personally feel rooting methods from Samdroid forums are far better, so its your choice finally.

These are a few links that came to my mind. Share yours and lets create a better Index for this thread.


============================================================


----------



## sbhas2k (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello guys,

I want to buy either one of these phone.. Please help me to select it...

Price difference is around 4k which doesn't matter...

Only prob i heard is i5700 has only 128mb ram so further upgrade to android OS (though upgrade to 2.1 is possible) is prob... wht about i7500 ? how much ram does it have? 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## sachitgul (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sbhas2k said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I want to buy either one of these phone.. Please help me to select it...
> 
> ...



Even the I7500 has 128mb RAM...

Btw thnx man I was about to start the same thread..
even I wanted either to purchase a I5700 as it's price is just too good compared to the amount of features it has...


But my only query is how good is the android platform???

And can I have more than 3 homepages fir the I5700??
And can I add the extra features that it lacks by downloading smtn of the android market Like FM Radio,better organizer features,better camera app,music player and multi touch support??


Also will the I5700 get the android 2.1 update anytime in the near future??


----------



## sbhas2k (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

*www.greaky.com/2010/02/samsung-i5700-galaxy-spica-android-21.html

Check this site.. one can install Android 2.1 on i5700.. dunno about i7500

Need more opinions before buying.. Please help people..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

What's the price of i7500
How true is this??
*3.ly/yChv


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

^^24k for i7500
12.5k for i5700


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

Got an offer for a week used i5700 @10K
Shall I go for it??
Is it worth going for??
Specs look good


----------



## krates (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

^^ absolutely.. tlel him to give for 9.5k or 9k as once phone opened is called second hand....


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

@OP Read this; good review:

*www.techenclave.com/mobile-phones/samsung-galaxy-spica-i-e-i5700-160562.html


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



amitabhishek said:


> @OP Read this; good review:
> 
> *www.techenclave.com/mobile-phones/samsung-galaxy-spica-i-e-i5700-160562.html



Thanks amitabhishek for that link.
BTW so as of now there is no pc suite for i5700 like Nokia pc suite.
Coz I've never used a Samsung and hence got no idea about its Pc suite.
Can anyone clarify on this, is there any working Pc suite for i5700 or atleast some Pc software to manage android phones??


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

I've heard too that their sync. software is not up to the mark. But honestly if you have a Gmail account you don't need a syncing software. Everything is up there-in the cloud. IMO this minor irritant shouldn't stop you from buying this fantastic piece of hardware.


----------



## sbhas2k (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

Finally i have decided to go for i5700... Will post my review soon...

Is it anyway possible to enable multitouch on this phone ? I searched and couldn't find a way to do the same.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

Well well well  this is getting interesting by the minute.
First I went to samsung mobiles store and enquired about i5700 and he quoted it for 13K and offered me i7500 for 15K which says the link I posted previously is infact correct 
*3.ly/yChv

On inquiring about this.....it seems samsung badly want to clear I7500 off the shelves and hence the price cut all over.

Now I'm confused as to which one to go for i5700 or i7500????
800Mhz samsung proccesor        vs   528Mhz qualcomm 
65K capacitive TFT                   vs   16M Capacitive AMOLED
180MB phone memory                vs   8GB phone memory
3.2MP Autofocus no flash           vs   5MP AF with LED Flash
Divx,Xvid support                      vs   No out of the box Divx,Xvid support
13K                                        vs    15K for all this extra minus processor ofcourse


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Well well well  this is getting interesting by the minute.
> First I went to samsung mobiles store and enquired about i5700 and he quoted it for 13K and offered me i7500 for 15K which says the link I posted previously is infact correct
> *3.ly/yChv
> 
> ...





are u sure abt 15k??
and do u live in mumbai??


if this true den JYEAH!!

but still i5700 vs i7500 is a interesting battle..

800mhz vs 528mhz
divx vs no divx


also is the i7500 going to be updated to Android OS 2.1???


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sachitgul said:


> are u sure abt 15k??
> and do u live in mumbai??
> 
> 
> ...


Samsung confirmed for ireland that i7500 will get 1.6 whereas i5700 gets 2.X........interesting.

No,I live in Anantapur, Andhra Pradesh just a 4hr drive from Bangalore 
and yeah that price for i7500 seems to be true since it is Authorized Samsung Mobiles store....hearing the same price from most of the sellers. Why don't you inquire it in your town,that would clear my doubt too


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Samsung confirmed for ireland that i7500 will get 1.6 whereas i5700 gets 2.X........interesting.
> 
> No,I live in Anantapur, Andhra Pradesh just a 4hr drive from Bangalore
> and yeah that price for i7500 seems to be true since it is Authorized Samsung Mobiles store....hearing the same price from most of the sellers. Why don't you inquire it in your town,that would clear my doubt too




will do so..

the i7500 shuld get the 2.1 update..
dat would spice up the things a lil but in the android market..

who knws..
HTC might not even be the "Hero" in the Android market anymore if the i7500 gets a 2.1 update..


and i feel there would be a divx player on the android market..

but again the question of the faster processor of the i5700 remains..


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

Deciding between i5700 and i7500 is not easy. No matter which one you buy; you will always have a second thought. 

If I had to make a choice my money would have gone to i5700 simply because it sports a  freaking 800Mhz processor ! Go for it guys!!!


----------



## sbhas2k (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

one place where i5700 beats i7500 is processor (800mhz)

in other comparisons... 3mp vs 5mp, amoled vs TFT... 8gb vs 180 mb.. hspda(7.2mbps) vs 3.6 mbps.. i7500 scored better?

still in confusion.. as said before the price difference is just 2k now.... 

help required... i think one can upgrade i7500 to android 2.1 (*www.receptorblog.com/wordpress/the...s 528 ... Someone tell me the pros and cons..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sbhas2k said:


> one place where i5700 beats i7500 is processor (800mhz)
> 
> in other comparisons... 3mp vs 5mp, amoled vs TFT... 8gb vs 180 mb.. hspda(7.2mbps) vs 3.6 mbps.. i7500 scored better?
> 
> ...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

bump
Any updates guys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbhas2k (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

After extensive research, i have decided to go for i5700... 

The price of i7500 is now same as i5700...
*www.infibeam.com/Mobiles/search?make=Samsung#make=Samsung&store=Mobiles&page=2

i7500 has some battery problem as well.. and not doin so well..


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

IMHO buy a i5700 and post a review; we are eager .


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



amitabhishek said:


> IMHO buy a i5700 and post a review; we are eager .


Coming up soon


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sbhas2k said:


> After extensive research, i have decided to go for i5700...
> 
> The price of i7500 is now same as i5700...
> *www.infibeam.com/Mobiles/search?make=Samsung#make=Samsung&store=Mobiles&page=2
> ...




could you please state how you came to this conclusion??
it would really help me in making my decision...


----------



## sbhas2k (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

@Sachitgul
based on extensive research from various site...

Do read the review from this link 

*www.phonearena.com/htmls/Samsung-Galaxy-Spica-phone-pa_4157.html

+ spica has 800mhz processor, battery life is better.. better style too..

I dont think mobile camera 3.1 vs 5Mp will make much of a difference... 

I recently checked samsung i900 phone as well (runs WM 6.1 upgradable to 6.5) seems like a very nice mobile .. do check the same before coming to any conclusion..

Pricing (best price collected from various source)
i5700 - 12400 (at alfa store mumbai)
i7500 - 13500 (infibeam online store)
i900   - around 15k

happy buying


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

can someone please review the Spica??


it would really be of great help..
looking forward to it eagerly...


btw is the screen 65k or 16m..??


----------



## sbhas2k (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sachitgul said:


> can someone please review the Spica??
> 
> 
> it would really be of great help..
> ...



check the below link (12th post)
*www.techenclave.com/mobile-phones/samsung-galaxy-spica-i-e-i5700-160562.html

or u can check the review in
www.gsmarena.com
www.phonearena.com


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

^^
read dat..

jst wanted to see wat ur thoughts were on the Spica i5700..



btw is there an alternative for the Samsung PC Studio..??

if not den how do i put my songs,videos,pics and contacts from my older phone which is a Nokia 5610..


also do i have to "root" the phone to keep the apps on the memory card??

im new to this rooting thing..
wat exactly is dis??


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sachitgul said:


> if not den how do i put my songs,videos,pics and contacts from my older phone which is a Nokia 5610..



You can mount the phone just like you mount the USB drive and then transfer whatever you want.



> also do i have to "root" the phone to keep the apps on the memory card??



Yes but even after rooting OEM Android may not support app2sd. You need a specific Android build that does that. But don't worry not having app2sd;it will not effect the phone's performance.

I hope now you have enough info. to buy the phone .


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

i m planing to buy i7500 next month. if anybody not satisfy with it, and want to seal there i7500 PM me


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

i purchased the i5700 yesterday at Rs 13200.. 
well most my review after my exams get over...

 


sold my 5610 with 4gb card at 1200 since its screen had gone haywire (the guy who bought it said it had some issues with its "belt")... 


so the total came to around Rs 13000 with a 8gb Transcend Card..

@Sriharsha

How much did u pay for the i5700??


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

YaY!!!!

*techtickerblog.com/2010/03/17/i5700-galaxy-spica-officially-gets-android-2-1/



this should come ASAP to India!!!
YaY..!!


also do i need to register my phone with Samsung online if the update comes to India??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sachitgul said:


> i purchased the i5700 yesterday at Rs 13200..
> well most my review after my exams get over...
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Sachit 
I paid 12K for phone and 900 for Kingston 8GB. Sold the bundled 2GB for 250 
Seller was a friend of mine and so bought it at Whole sale price, otherwise its 12.5k in our town and 13K at Samsung Store.


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



> Eager I5700 Galaxy Spica might have jumped into the Android 2.1 pool early but for those who were waiting; Samsung has officially released the Android 2.1 update for Galaxy Spica. The update has been initially rolled out in Germany and will be released gradually in the rest of the regions.



Lucky guys !

A word of caution...do not mod your phone if you want your PC studio to sync. update.


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Congrats Sachit
> I paid 12K for phone and 900 for Kingston 8GB. Sold the bundled 2GB for 250
> Seller was a friend of mine and so bought it at Whole sale price, otherwise its 12.5k in our town and 13K at Samsung Store.





thnx.. 


also..
nice deal u got there..
im starting to think mobiles are costly here in mumbai..
is it true???


btw..
the i5700 got the 2.1 update!!
JYEAH!!


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sachitgul said:


> thnx..
> 
> 
> im starting to think mobiles are costly here in mumbai..
> is it true???



Mobiles r costlier in Maharashtra by Rs500 coz of vat


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

Android 2.1 does look awesome on the Spica...

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXS6wlIHfJo&feature=player_embedded


i hope Samsung updates its PC Studio and supports the i5700...


also..
is their and alternative to the zooming keys in the android browser..??
like see the picture in this review..

*www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/samsung-galaxy-portal-675814/review?artc_pg=4


also in the same review the guy mentions smtn about installing some stuff..

*www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/samsung-galaxy-portal-675814/review?artc_pg=6

does does mean that the i5700 doesn't support out of the box??

anyone tried out divx files on the i5700??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sachitgul said:


> Android 2.1 does look awesome on the Spica...
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXS6wlIHfJo&feature=player_embedded
> 
> ...



The updated Pc suite is available sachit. Check it here *3.ly/yzCw

Regarding that zoom buttons you saw, its not default browser. It is Dolphin browser, a third party browser available in Android Market.

You can browse Android Market on PC from here *www.cyrket.com/
That is like a mirror site for android market, it's from surik, the same guy who started Cydia.

The cool thing is that you download Barcode scanner app and just point it any app's barcode in that site and it automatically redirects to download link to that app in phone. It's fun try it 

Divx playback is smooth and fast, even seeking is instant


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> The updated Pc suite is available sachit. Check it here *3.ly/yzCw
> 
> Regarding that zoom buttons you saw, its not default browser. It is Dolphin browser, a third party browser available in Android Market.
> 
> ...





but isnt that PC suite for the i7500???


also did u mean Divx playback out of the box??


also is cryket and alternative to the android market??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sachitgul said:


> but isnt that PC suite for the i7500???
> 
> 
> also did u mean Divx playback out of the box??
> ...


Hmmmm isn't it same for all samsung phones.

Yeah Divx/Xvid out of the box playback  you didn't knew that before buying 

Crytek is not alternative,It's just a mirror site of Android Market.


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Hmmmm isn't it same for all samsung phones.
> 
> Yeah Divx/Xvid out of the box playback  you didn't knew that before buying
> 
> Crytek is not alternative,It's just a mirror site of Android Market.





lol..
i havent even goofed around with my phone..

my exams are from tomorrow and anyways im not studying..
and now if i get my hands on the phone then im for sure going to flunk..


btw..
is the 2.1 update available on the new pc studio??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sachitgul said:


> lol..
> i havent even goofed around with my phone..
> 
> my exams are from tomorrow and anyways im not studying..
> ...


I guess there is a newer one than the link I posted above.
Coz my phone is still not supported with that above PC suite.


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> I guess there is a newer one than the link I posted above.
> Coz my phone is still not supported with that above PC suite.






is this the one???

*www.samsungapps.com/about/onPc.as

or is it this one ???

*samsung-pc-studio.software.informer.com/


and i also found these ones on the german website...

*www.samsungmobile.de/samsung-handy/samsung-i5700-support


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

The German one is same as my link.
the second one looks like it,but there is no info on release date??????


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> The German one is same as my link.
> the second one looks like it,but there is no info on release date??????





the German site also has the Samsung Kies Software..
will that be of any use??


and IMO..
the i5700 comes with android 2.1 out of the box in Germany as of now because if u see the manual and see the default camera options they strikingly match to that which are available in the 2.1 update..

---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------

also did anyone try unchecking the usb debugging option..???
that might actually make the PC Studio detect the i5700..


*samsung-firmware.webs.com/apps/forums/topics/show/2217454-samsung-kies-i5700-?page=last

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------

also check dis out..

*www.samsungmobile.co.uk/support/softwaremanuals/softwareNpsUpdate.do


NPS is available for download here..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

yay!!!!!!!! BSNL 3G was launched in our town today. Got two 3G sims. One for 5800 and one for i5700. 
When I tried to make a video call between then, I realized that there is no front cam for i5700 
How am I supposed to make a video call from i5700 ?????????????


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> yay!!!!!!!! 3G was launched in our town today. Got two 3G sims. One for 5800 and one for i5700.
> When I tried to make a video call between then, I realized that there is no front cam for i5700
> How am I supposed to make a video call from i5700 ?????????????







 

wat!??!?!?!


which network do u use??

damn didnt all the private service providers just bid for the 3G spectrum today??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

BSNL buddy 

Updated that


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

also did any pc studio work???

did u try it??



also there is one issue...

i am using vodafone (Hutch when i got the number) as my network..
the internet speed on my cellphone is very slow..
i mean it literally crawls...

doesnt vodafone have EDGE??
and doesnt EDGE give speeds of upto 384 kbps..??


so what im asking is shuld i change my sim for the new red one..?
i currently have the hutch one ..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

No idea about Vodafone Sachit.
I'm on docomo and it seems to be faster than Airtel Edge connection. 
See *here *


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> No idea about Vodafone Sachit.
> I'm on docomo and it seems to be faster than Airtel Edge connection.
> See *here *





OMG...
dats in the range of 200kbps...


now that i have a android phone i really need good mobile internet speeds till 3G arrives on vodafone..


btw..
hw is the gps of the i5700??
is it A-gps??

and do u need internet to run it??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

Kies isn't detecting spica!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes, it is A-Gps. 
A-gps is good, but Dedicated GPS takes time to lock in.

You don't need internet to use GPS, internet is required only for maps.
you can use any third party app to just use the GPS functionality like, compass, gps data, Speedometer and such. The compass app works really well since it has got magnetometer like iPhone 3GS.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sbhas2k said:


> The price of i7500 is now same as i5700...
> *www.infibeam.com/Mobiles/search?make=Samsung#make=Samsung&store=Mobiles&page=2



is infibeam.com is reliable  ? i m plan to place order next month for i7500.


----------



## sbhas2k (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



ankitsagwekar said:


> is infibeam.com is reliable  ? i m plan to place order next month for i7500.



Ofcourse it should be.. Though never had experience in that portal..

if u too skeptical.. then try univercell.in
*www.univercell.in/mobiles/displayMobileDetails.action?productId=28079

arnd 14k i guess.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sbhas2k said:


> Ofcourse it should be.. Though never had experience in that portal..
> 
> if u too skeptical.. then try univercell.in
> *www.univercell.in/mobiles/displayMobileDetails.action?productId=28079
> ...



it's 1.8k costlier  in univercell.in

is anybody know lowest price in mumbai for i7500 and i5700i


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

did any of u i5700 users check this out??


*www.samsung.com/in/support/detail/...=&prd_mdl_name=GT-I5700&prd_ia_sub_class_cd=P


found that link from here...

*androidforums.com/samsung-galaxy-l...spica-lite-officially-gets-android-2-1-a.html


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

Which is newer??? I just looked at the release date and downloaded v1.3 and realized it was the same pc suite bundled on disc.
so 1.5v should be the new one right!!!!!!!! 
Looks like they have messed up with the release dates in that link


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

Sachit, are you using any screen guard for your phone?
I'm planning to get one,but finding one for this specific model seems to be a tough task,
are there any alternative popular mobile phones which share same screen size so that I can use in case I can't find Spica specific Screen Guard


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Sachit, are you using any screen guard for your phone?
> I'm planning to get one,but finding one for this specific model seems to be a tough task,
> are there any alternative popular mobile phones which share same screen size so that I can use in case I can't find Spica specific Screen Guard





i have yet to test my i5700..
i have just opened the box and seen the box contents 
will do so on tuesday since exams are getting over.. 

and i am hating that leather cover..
the phone doesn't go in the cover completely..
its just too tight..
DAMN!


and will put the scratch guard next week..
will let u knw more on that wen ill put it..

btw i need to ask u smtn..
i havnt filled the warranty card which is in the box??
shuld i??

or will my phone be void of warranty??
bcz i thought now-a-days the warranty is IMEI based..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



everyone1025 said:


> Hello dude,try Samsung Corby speed.Its an excellent mobile.
> 
> Samsung Corby Speed


We already made our purchase and do read before posting dude 

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------




sachitgul said:


> i have yet to test my i5700..
> i have just opened the box and seen the box contents
> will do so on tuesday since exams are getting over..


So are mine,but couldn't wait 



> and i am hating that leather cover..
> the phone doesn't go in the cover completely..
> its just too tight..
> DAMN!


Patience My friend Sachit Patience 
It is tight in the beginning but fits perfectly after a week's usage or so.



> and will put the scratch guard next week..
> will let u knw more on that wen ill put it..


Searched for it, but had to do with a 4" screen protector, it was cut to fit on spica's 3.2" screen.


> btw i need to ask u smtn..
> i havnt filled the warranty card which is in the box??
> shuld i??
> 
> ...


No, that won't void warranty, You have the bill na, its enough.
Regarding that IMEI based warranty, it is not final, If you have bought it a later date than what is mentioned on their warranty database, you can show bill as proof and get it serviced under warranty, Did the same with my 5800, when the lock switch went kaput.


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

damn i dont have the bill..
the guy who i got it from told me that the phone is under warranty..
he said the IMEI number is all that matters..

and then i find the damn warranty card..
im confused here.. 


and abt the leather cover..
tight?!!??!
more like 10000 pounds of force..
damn for a second i thought i mite break the phone while putting it in..


and yeah i will ask abt the screen guard..
IMO a 3.2 inch one should be available as a lot of android phones have 3.2 inch screens..


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

@Sriharsha..


how can i put all my contacts and messages form my Nokia 5130 to the i5700??

do i have to upload them to google or smtn...??

and hw do i do that??

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------




everyone1025 said:


> sorry yar,I didn't saw the previous threads.Just for helping Him I gave a reply.Thats it.





helping who?!?!?
:glass-surprise:


----------



## dushi23 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

hey just bought i5700 and loving it like anything...between i m in a fix can some one please tell me how to disable gprs on the same...will be of great help...thanks in advance


----------



## jain_pranav (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

is white colour available in india ?


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



dushi23 said:


> hey just bought i5700 and loving it like anything...between i m in a fix can some one please tell me how to disable gprs on the same...will be of great help...thanks in advance



Download and install an application called apndroid from the market to enable/disable gprs connection.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sachitgul said:


> @Sriharsha..
> 
> 
> how can i put all my contacts and messages form my Nokia 5130 to the i5700??
> ...



Just Export your contacts from 5130 in csv format via Nokia Pc suite, upload it in google/gmail contacts and using a new group label while uploading makes it easy, so that you can select which one's to show/hide in phone, coz in phone contacts you can select which groups to show/hide.

Donno about sms sachit, why don't you export them to xml and try sms backup and restore app to try and restore them in i5700, I'm not sure it works, just an Idea  



dushi23 said:


> hey just bought i5700 and loving it like anything...between i m in a fix can some one please tell me how to disable gprs on the same...will be of great help...thanks in advance


Download "Toggle Data" widget from market. just keep that widget on homescreen and you can enable/disable gprs in one click 


jain_pranav said:


> is white colour available in india ?


Yes, it is. I was told about both the colors while purchasing, I opted for black though.


amitabhishek said:


> Download and install an application called apndroid from the market to enable/disable gprs connection.


apndroid has been quite buggy in Spica, using "Toggle Data" widget instead of it.


everyone1025 said:


> sorry yar,I didn't saw the previous threads.Just for helping Him I gave a reply.Thats it.


It's ok yaar, take it easy


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

i already have a backup of my contacts but they are in VCF format..
will that be good??


i mean can i use em??


----------



## arunks (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

hey i m getting i5700 in 11000 only in my city but i7500 is around 24k...  is that correct price as per other cities...


----------



## jain_pranav (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

@arunks

Dude u r mistaken i guess..
In delhi,
i5700 - 12.5 k
i7500 - 15 k


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



arunks said:


> hey i m getting i5700 in 11000 only in my city but i7500 is around 24k...  is that correct price as per other cities...




lol @ 24K! That was the box price when i7500 was launched; now its 13-14K. 11K is good price for i5700.


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

the i5700 is like 13.5K in mumbai...

and the i7500 is 14.5K..
it was launched at around 28K..


and IMO the i5700 is the better choice for anyone deciding between the two..


----------



## tgpraveen (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

someone pls tell me some place in mumbai where spica can be bought?
most shops near me are not having it and saying it will take a week or so to come.
is this because the 2.1 updated spica will hit market. or soemthing else?
so please tell em good shop in mumbai to buy spica at good price.

even alpha is saying it will take 5 days


----------



## arunks (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



amitabhishek said:


> lol @ 24K! That was the box price when i7500 was launched; now its 13-14K. 11K is good price for i5700.


 

yes i got the prices verified.. its 11k for i5700 and 14K for i7500 ... But i7500 is not available any more... in my city...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sachitgul said:


> i already have a backup of my contacts but they are in VCF format..
> will that be good??
> 
> 
> i mean can i use em??


Nope I don't think so, have you sold your 5130 or what?? If yes then use any contact manager app to convert that VCF files into *.CSV and then upload them, also do read *this* for more info on how to import to gmail.



arunks said:


> hey i m getting i5700 in 11000 only in my city but i7500 is around 24k... is that correct price as per other cities...


 


jain_pranav said:


> @arunks
> 
> Dude u r mistaken i guess..
> In delhi,
> ...


 


sachitgul said:


> the i5700 is like 13.5K in mumbai...
> 
> and the i7500 is 14.5K..
> it was launched at around 28K..
> ...


 


arunks said:


> yes i got the prices verified.. its 11k for i5700 and 14K for i7500 ... But i7500 is not available any more... in my city...


 
11K  Is that without bill/warranty or what?? Coz I bought mine for 12K, which is the dealer price here, managed the same price as the seller was as friend of mine.
Between i5700 & i7500, just forget about the price cut on i7500 and forget about that AMOLED screen, 5MP cam and 8GB internal memory. What you get is a 800MHz proccy with Spica, which is far better and future proof, get a 8GB card that's it.

---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------

Any Updates on that 2.1 upgrade anyone?? 
Though custom rom's are available, I want to try the official one first.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sachitgul said:


> the i5700 is like 13.5K in mumbai...
> 
> and the i7500 is 14.5K..
> it was launched at around 28K..
> ...



i m going to buy i7500 next week

why you think i5700 is better ? only because of 800mhz processor and Android 2.1 ?

in extra 1k i m getting AMOLED screen, 5MP Camera, 5GB free Space 
did you try both phone before buying i5700 ?
how is screen look difference ? [TFT vs AMOLED] 

did you buy i5700 because poor battery life of i7500 ? if yes i don't care about it because new FW of i7500 is solve that issue 

only thing i like of i5700 is Android 2.1

just give me answer of this, it's very helpful to me to buy my next phone

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------




tgpraveen said:


> someone pls tell me some place in mumbai where spica can be bought?
> most shops near me are not having it and saying it will take a week or so to come.
> is this because the 2.1 updated spica will hit market. or soemthing else?
> so please tell em good shop in mumbai to buy spica at good price.
> ...



+1

also tell me where i get i7500 in mumbai if anybody know.


----------



## tgpraveen (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

from what i have heard the screen quality diff is not much. spica also has great screen.
cam is obviously not much good of spica.
but the porccessor enables it to play divx files out of the box which is a great feature if u watch movies.
also android 2.1 and further upgrades to android will be possible with spica while with galaaxy it will be very sluggish and lags a lot.
in conclusion most ppl who bought spica are very ahppy with their purchase.

do try out both the phones in the store for a few mins before deciding. and post a review after u do buy.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



tgpraveen said:


> from what i have heard the screen quality diff is not much. spica also has great screen.
> cam is obviously not much good of spica.
> but the porccessor enables it to play divx files out of the box which is a great feature if u watch movies.
> also android 2.1 and further upgrades to android will be possible with spica while with galaaxy it will be very sluggish and lags a lot.
> ...


I haven't seen i7500 personally, but when I compare Screen quality of Spica to Samsung jet(which is AMOLED as well), the diff is not much.

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------

@Sachit
Need a small favour, Can you check this for me, Are you able to make a call while charging via USB??
Please check it once and reply


----------



## jain_pranav (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

spica is nt available easily in delhi..
At last found a shop which had jst 2 handsets left n i purchased 1 
Bought a black one though for 12.5k dealer price..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



ankitsagwekar said:


> i m going to buy i7500 next week
> 
> why you think i5700 is better ? only because of 800mhz processor and Android 2.1 ?
> 
> ...


Its your choice at the end of the day buddy, We like i5700. If you feel i7500 to be better go for it na. For me proccy was like future proof so went for it. 
Also if there is nothing wrong with that phone, why are they selling it for 10K less. I was skeptical about that, i5700 was my choice 

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------




ankitsagwekar said:


> i m going to buy i7500 next week
> 
> why you think i5700 is better ? only because of 800mhz processor and Android 2.1 ?
> 
> ...





jain_pranav said:


> spica is nt available easily in delhi..
> At last found a shop which had jst 2 handsets left n i purchased 1
> Bought a black one though for 12.5k dealer price..


Congratulations 

*TO MODS:  *Hey mods, how about changing the thread name to Spica discussion thread instead of the current one. Is is possible??


----------



## tgpraveen (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

went with my friend today to alfa and bought a spica for him for 12.4k

i played with it for a few min just after buying. the cam was good i felt although many ppl had said it wouldnt be good. and i have used n73 before which has a good cam.

then i tried gps which worked like a charm.
i was going in an auto and in google maps our location came up and also the direction in which we were heading and as our position changed the map got updated.

the notifications bar which one has to pull was very smooth overall also the touch screen part is pretty good.

now tommorow my firend will load some more media etc and then i will play with it some more.


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

@Sriharsha..


im currently setting up my i5700..
will let u knw on the USB calling thing shortly..



btw..
wat is the issue with apndroid??

i mean i didnt quite understand the toogle data widget..
its just a button toggle ntn else..

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------

also how do clear APN type for all my access points...??

---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------

also how do i scan the QR codes from cryket??
i tried a lot but none of them are getting detected..


should i keep front light on..??

also i thought i shuld type the url from crytek in the custon search url box in setings..
and idk how but after dis somehow it showd up on my clipboard..




man
wat did i just do!??!?!


---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------

ok i solved teh barcode problem..
seemed to be some issue but knw its solved....... 



i also synced in my contacts but none of em have phone numbers..
all the phone numbers are in the notes section..
for example "general mobile: xyz" 

wat shuld i do??!?!?
i do not want to manually put my contacts..


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> *TO MODS:  *Hey mods, how about changing the thread name to Spica discussion thread instead of the current one. Is is possible??



+1

Evn i think this should be renamed to spica discussion thread..
I guess many users now on this forum wid spica mobile


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



tgpraveen said:


> went with my friend today to alfa and bought a spica for him for 12.4k
> 
> i played with it for a few min just after buying. the cam was good i felt although many ppl had said it wouldnt be good. and i have used n73 before which has a good cam.
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree with the cam quality, its much better than my 5800 and a few other 3.2MP phones that I've seen, Due to lack of flash Low light pics are bad else everything is fine.



sachitgul said:


> @Sriharsha..
> 
> 
> im currently setting up my i5700..
> ...


Apndroid is crashing on my phone, So I've been using Toggle Data widget, which does the same thing, switching off my GPRS.

I Don't understand what do you mean by clearing APN type for access points.

Regarding the barcode scanning, auto exposure of cam is the culprit, some times its too bright to detect barcode, what I do is close the app when its too bright and open it again, it solved the problem for me or else point the cam at  bright place so that it auto adjusts to correct exposure level.

Ohhh So you faced the same problem too I guess , regarding the contact numbers showing up in "Notes".
Try this, first export your gmail contacts as .csv and check the column names, now try to name the phone number columns correctly in your old csv file and upload again, it looks something like PHONE 1 TYPE & PHONE 1 VALUE etc etc. 
I did it manually since I had to merge so many email contacts with my mobile contacts. Manually means I had to edit each and every contact 
Took a good 2-3 Hrs, but the end result was satisfying and from now on its a two way sync so you don't have to worry about editing them again.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

is there a difference in 3.15MP and 5MP


i am planning for i5700-as i feel 800mhz is good

anyway is android code open?...i mean how can we program again the os we want after compiling the kernel....likecan we change the OS code ....is there a cable or something to change the os?

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------

--------------
 goin to ditch my k810i


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Its your choice at the end of the day buddy, We like i5700. If you feel i7500 to be better go for it na. For me proccy was like future proof so went for it.
> Also if there is nothing wrong with that phone, why are they selling it for 10K less. I was skeptical about that, i5700 was my choice



i m still confuse in i5700 vs i7500

none of them are future proof because of 128MB RAM

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 AM ----------




tgpraveen said:


> went with my friend today to alfa and bought a spica for him for 12.4k



what about i7500 ?

can i get i7500 in mumbai ? if yes @ what price ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



gopi_vbboy said:


> is there a difference in 3.15MP and 5MP
> 
> 
> i am planning for i5700-as i feel 800mhz is good
> ...


Not much diff,only picture size I guess, You get flash as extra with i7500 that's it, on the downside it has a slower processor.



ankitsagwekar said:


> i m still confuse in i5700 vs i7500
> 
> none of them are future proof because of 128MB RAM
> 
> ...


Considering both have 128MB ram, which one is future proof a 528Mhz or a  800Mhz with added divx support??

That was my theory, 
not that these samsung Galaxy/Spica specs are future proof, these are  nothing when compared to its HTC counterparts. But you are getting much  much more for the money you spend on Spica.

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------

If you are so concerned, then may be you should wait for Galaxy I9000
*3.ly/XCkd


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

problem solve 

i will buy i5700 a) if i m not get i7500 
b) or price difference is more then 1.5K

both has some advantages disadvantages


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



ankitsagwekar said:


> problem solve
> 
> i will buy i5700 a) if i m not get i7500
> b) or price difference is more then 1.5K
> ...





dude frankly u shuld go for the i5700 for the following reasons..


1)Official Android 2.1
2)a lil better design
3)i7500 has really bad battery life
4)faster procy
5)i5700 is a lil cheaper
6)u cant make out the diff between TFT and AMOLED screen..
7)5.0mp vs 3.2mp not a big difference tho lack of flash hurts a bit..

the only advantage the i7500 is the 8gb onboard memory..

So IMO buy the i5700 and come aboard the android platform..

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------




sriharsha_madineni said:


> Yeah I agree with the cam quality, its much better than my 5800 and a few other 3.2MP phones that I've seen, Due to lack of flash Low light pics are bad else everything is fine.
> 
> 
> Apndroid is crashing on my phone, So I've been using Toggle Data widget, which does the same thing, switching off my GPRS.
> ...







the issue with the barcodes is on and off..
it doesnt seem to read barcodes of some of my books..


btw..
even i configured all my contacts manually..
took me 2 hours..  
i am yet to try of all of the numbers work properly or not..
they better work or i mite give the i5700 a 8/10..

overall experience with the phone was awesome..
i have yet to activate EDGE on my vodafone card..



also about the toogle data widget..
is my gprs off wen the widget is on (green)..
or is it the other way round..

shuld i try apndroid instead??


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

wat abt andoid os....how can we program it to mobile(in case latest available)....is android source code available for tweking for our own use?


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sachitgul said:


> dude frankly u shuld go for the i5700 for the following reasons..
> 
> 
> 1)Official Android 2.1
> ...



how much free RAM u r getting in spica ?

i think spica has more then 128MB RAM 

did anybody in this forum try Android 2.1 ?


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

Im already in love wid i5700..
true value for money 

I guess official 2.1 is not yet launched in india..


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

@Sriharsha..

i got some serious issues with messages in my i5700..
i cant save my messages in folders and the interface is really bland...
plus new messages by same user remain in the same message..
i knw its threaded but isn't there any way to separate em?? 

also i cant go to the next line while typing my messages..
i mean the enter key doesnt shw up on the keyboard..
isnt there anyway i can go to the next line (like pressing the zero button twice in nokia)


are there any tweaks to work around this??
or is there a better messaging app??


one more issue i have is that the android keyboard is really laggy and slow in landscape mode..
is it a problem with my handset or are u facing the same issue?? 

any other better keyboards other than the swype one??


and hw does your android market look like??
mine is black and a lil bland..
but in some youtube vidoes the marketplace looks different..
is it version specific??

here is the video..
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSRlUzUGlfo&feature=related


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



ankitsagwekar said:


> how much free RAM u r getting in spica ?
> 
> i think spica has more then 128MB RAM
> 
> did anybody in this forum try Android 2.1 ?


yeah even I feel sometimes spica has more than 128MB
anyways my phone usually shows 55-65MB free RAM, with regular background services.



sachitgul said:


> @Sriharsha..
> 
> i got some serious issues with messages in my i5700..
> i cant save my messages in folders and the interface is really bland...
> ...



Regarding the messaging interface, somehow I feel this much better since I used to backup my sms contact wise, now this approach makes it much easier for me.
Anyways you can try several messaging apps to get around that issue sachit.

Regarding the keyboard, yes it is very laggy in landscape mode, wish its sorted out in 2.1. 

For now I'm using swype, took a couple of days to get used to it, but once you are at ease with it, you can type much faster than the standard keyboard.

Also do check out the preloaded samsung keyboard, keyspacing is better and good thing is that it comes with T9 and 3 configurable layouts, full qwerty, 12 keypad & 20 Keypad. 

yeah android market looks black in 1.5, may be you might have seen market from other versions.

Regarding your other doubt on Toggle data widget, green means GPRS is ON, it will be greyed out while OFF. Another simple way to know this is that, once this widget grey's out, gprs indicator in notification bar vanishes, simple


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> yeah even I feel sometimes spica has more than 128MB
> anyways my phone usually shows 55-65MB free RAM, with regular background services.
> 
> 
> ...





how do i look at my memory usage?/

but plz help me wid this..

"also i cant go to the next line while typing my messages..
i mean the enter key doesnt shw up on the keyboard..
isnt there anyway i can go to the next line (like pressing the zero button twice in nokia)"

any way to work around this??
do u face this problem??

---------- Post added at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------

damn im trying for hours now..
but still EDGE network isnt coming on my i5700..

i cancelled Vodafone live and then after restarting reactivated it..
it still doesnt come..

went to my wireless settings and selected use only 2g networks but still its not coming..

what seems to be the problem?!?!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sachitgul said:


> how do i look at my memory usage?/
> 
> but plz help me wid this..
> 
> ...


Just install any app for checking RAM usage, I use Advanced task killer and Automatic Task Killer, which show free ram in notification bar.

Regarding the edge connection, are you sure that Vodafone has EDGE network in your locality? Coz in my locality only Docomo has EDGE network, If I swap my sim with Airtel/Vodafone it automatically downgrades to GPRS showing "G" in notification bar.

Donno about that enter button in messaging app, looks like its replaced with smiley button. Why not try different sms apps like Handcent SMS, etc etc.

Regarding barcode detection, QR codes are easy to detect, regular 2D barcodes takes some time and more importantly, you shouldn't hold phone too near to scan it, try scanning the code from a longer distance. It's more accurate and fast that way.

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------

What exactly is this thing??
*img641.imageshack.us/img641/4800/gsmarena025.jpg

---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 AM ----------

is that the internal antenna??


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Just install any app for checking RAM usage, I use Advanced task killer and Automatic Task Killer, which show free ram in notification bar.
> 
> Regarding the edge connection, are you sure that Vodafone has EDGE network in your locality? Coz in my locality only Docomo has EDGE network, If I swap my sim with Airtel/Vodafone it automatically downgrades to GPRS showing "G" in notification bar.
> 
> ...





yes IMO EDGE is there in mumbai..

the problem is neither EDGE nor GPRS is coming..
when i messaged vodafone they say vodafone live! is active...

but when i visit the browser ntn happens..!


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sachitgul said:


> yes IMO EDGE is there in mumbai..
> 
> the problem is neither EDGE nor GPRS is coming..
> when i messaged vodafone they say vodafone live! is active...
> ...




EDGE ? LOL

it's like drive farari on indian road

go for MTNL 3G or wifi


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



ankitsagwekar said:


> EDGE ? LOL
> 
> it's like drive farari on indian road
> 
> go for MTNL 3G or wifi


Firstly wifi is not possible on the move and secondly 3G data plans are costly, So going for a 48 or 98 monthly GPRS plans make much sense, nothing lo lol about 

Its Ferrari  not farari 
I guess there are numerous Ferrari's driven in Mumbai too, Ratan Tata's California, Sachin's 360(which was unfortunately stolen yesterday) 
Since Ferrari's are driven on Indian Roads, why not use EDGE according to your theory  
Just Kidding


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



ankitsagwekar said:


> EDGE ? LOL
> 
> it's like drive farari on indian road
> 
> go for MTNL 3G or wifi





dude its more like Lungurghini on indian roads..

xD


---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------

on a more serious note..

hw do i resolve my EDGE ka issues???!

damn..
is this ever going to work..
i have tried everything..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sachitgul said:


> dude its more like Lungurghini on indian roads..
> 
> xD
> 
> ...


lol Lungurghini 
here's one from my side
Hayachoosa on Indian Roads 

Sachit regarding your Vodafone EDGE connection problem, found this on TE, this kinda looked similar to your problem check it out
*3.ly/VDPf


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> lol Lungurghini
> here's one from my side
> Hayachoosa on Indian Roads
> 
> ...





OMG!!

not supported!??!?!
god damn

EDGE is very important for a handset of this caliber..
i was planning to shift to airtel but heck i dont want to change my number..



confusion all around..

this task would be easier if i had a Booze-oo-ki....


----------



## arunks (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

I am also planning to buy samsung galaxy spica...

I read somewhere tht bluetooth transfers r not possible,... Also u can not receive incoming calls while u r browsing internet on it.
Please clarify my doubts..
Also is it possible to play avi, mpeg videos on it or not..
Also i went to hotspot in my city..there they said "company has discontinued the phones..dont purchase it.. 4 of our customers have come with ccomplaints of very less battery backup with daily charging need"

is that also true?   i mean what i5700's battery backup... 


Please reply asap to all the doubts so that i can get it in the morning if all things are good.


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



arunks said:


> I am also planning to buy samsung galaxy spica...
> 
> I read somewhere tht bluetooth transfers r not possible,... Also u can not receive incoming calls while u r browsing internet on it.
> Please clarify my doubts..
> ...






u can get a bluetooth transfer app in the android marketplace...
the samsung spica i5700 is the *ONLY* android handset to play divx files..
so dont worry about that..


the battery of the i5700 is awesome..!!

go ahead and buy it its an awesome phone..


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



arunks said:


> I am also planning to buy samsung galaxy spica...
> 
> I read somewhere tht bluetooth transfers r not possible,... Also u can not receive incoming calls while u r browsing internet on it.
> Please clarify my doubts..
> ...



bluetooth transfers r nt posible on android 1.5
so it wil b posible asa v gt 2.1 update which is vry soon.
U can vry much receive calls while browsing.I dnt knw who tld u this.
Battery backup is also gud. 1 Day backup for 3-4 hours talktte
n extensive wifi usage


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



arunks said:


> I am also planning to buy samsung galaxy spica...




Firstly that's a good start planning to buy a Spica 
Hmmm let me answer those one by one, 


> I read somewhere tht bluetooth transfers r not possible,...


Yes, by default android 1.5 doesn't support bluetooth transfer, but you have several free apps which would enable it on 1.5, So no worries. 





> Also u can  not receive incoming calls while u r browsing internet on it.
> Please clarify my doubts..


That's just a myth. Your Data session goes on hold if you get a call, So that you can answer it.That's it, it doesn't block your incoming calls while browsing. 


> Also is it possible to play avi, mpeg videos on it or not..


Spica even has out of the box Divx, Xvid playback, so no worries on this too.


> Also i went to hotspot in my city..there they said "company has discontinued the phones..dont purchase it.. 4 of our customers have come with ccomplaints of very less battery backup with daily charging need"


Hotspot??? Is that a shop name or you mean to say a WiFi hotspot??

Anyways what you heard was about i7500 which is discontinued and it had battery issues, another reason for that backup issue is all the apps run in background, there is no exit button whatsoever for any app. All of them run in background and hence less battery backup. You have to install task manager apps which close apps automatically so that backup is improved. Also Wifi, Autosync and GPS are another reasons, They should be switched off while not in use.
Many users who didn't knew this, went ahead and bought i7500 and started whining about the battery life and started bashing i7500


> is that also true?   i mean what i5700's battery backup...


Ofcourse it has a 1500mAH battery and if you follow the above mentioned tips, a single charge lasts a day or two, depending on your usage.


> Please reply asap to all the doubts so that i can get it in the morning if all things are good.


Do ask if you have more doubts, clear all your doubts before buying, so that you are happy with your purchase 
You can't go wrong with spica , that is for sure.


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

just put around 1200 songs in my i5700..
the issue is none of them have artists or album names tho i have ID tagged every single one of em..

only a few artists have id3 tags..

so how do i update my library??


i used TouchCopy to copy my songs from ipod to PC and then from PC to Sdcard..

put all the files in assorted way in a folder called Music..
what seems to be the issue?!?!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sachitgul said:


> just put around 1200 songs in my i5700..
> the issue is none of them have artists or album names tho i have ID tagged every single one of em..
> 
> only a few artists have id3 tags..
> ...


Are you sure that tags are all right after copying them to pc.
Coz ID tags are often messed up when you try to copy songs from iPod via third party softwares.
I think tags might be the culprits, check the tags of songs on the phone.


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Are you sure that tags are all right after copying them to pc.
> Coz ID tags are often messed up when you try to copy songs from iPod via third party softwares.
> I think tags might be the culprits, check the tags of songs on the phone.




the tags are perfect..
some of the songs are coming perfectly but most of em arent (around 1000)..

any way to update the library like restarting the phone or smtn??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sachitgul said:


> the tags are perfect..
> some of the songs are coming perfectly but most of em arent (around 1000)..
> 
> any way to update the library like restarting the phone or smtn??


Library has auto updates, so donno about manual update.
Also why not throw in some songs from Pc directly(Not from iPod->PC->phone) and check if the tags are working correctly. So that you can identify where exactly its going wrong. Try that


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

ok i will try that and let u knw..



btw..

*www.techenclave.com/mobile-phones/nexus-one-gprs-edge-settings-vodafone-159019-2.html


i tried the settings out and got the EDGE logo but still i cant get internet..


damn!!

i dnt want to use mobile office..
its too damn costly!


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

I would say go for spica widout any second thught.
To all the owners of spica-
do u knw any method to install apps on sdcard?
Coz by default they r stored in phone memory.
Also share few apps which u hv installed n find useful


----------



## arunks (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

@sachitgul 
@jain_pranav
@sriharsha_madineni 

Thanks you very much guys for the quick gud answers. One last doubt. I read i5700 has very low quality and low resolution video capture. is that true?
but if it has a 3.15 MP camera and 800MHz processor then ISNT there any app which can increase its video capture quality and resolution?
and
what abt its volume while talking..how is it in noisy surroundings.. Actually my e51 has very low volume.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



jain_pranav said:


> I would say go for spica widout any second thught.
> To all the owners of spica-
> do u knw any method to install apps on sdcard?
> Coz by default they r stored in phone memory.
> Also share few apps which u hv installed n find useful


For that app2SD you need to root your phone or flash it with a rooted custom firmware
A few useful apps that I use( _Note: click the app name to goto cyrtek and use barcode scanner to install apps_  )

First install "Barcode Scanner" app from market. You can find it *here.*
Then scan this QR code from phone using barcode scanner to install that app, for eg
*img97.imageshack.us/img97/4217/21579247.jpg

*Opera Mini* 
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=100x100&chl=*cyrket.com/qr/77272
               I don't have to say anything about this, its just the android version of Opera mini 5.

*Automatic Task Killer*
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=100x100&chl=*cyrket.com/qr/22276
               Probably the best app to kill all/selected processes while phone goes into sleep mode.

*Battery Indicator*
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=100x100&chl=*cyrket.com/qr/55803
               A numeric battery indicator.

*ASTRO File Manager*
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=100x100&chl=*cyrket.com/qr/26768
                A must have file manager app, includes zipping and unzipping tools, application backup tools etc

*Advanced Task Killer*

*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=100x100&chl=*cyrket.com/qr/27913
                Can be used to kill tasks manually and also to switch between open apps.*

Compass*
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=100x100&chl=*cyrket.com/qr/15033
                Android's leading Compass, plus location display & geo-tagged notes.
*
SMS Backup*

*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=100x100&chl=*cyrket.com/qr/27014
               Automatically backs up SMS messages to your Gmail account. Sms are stored thread wise just like on phone, with a customised label in gmail. very Handy if you often backup your sms.

*FastBright*

*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=100x100&chl=*cyrket.com/qr/22425
              It's a widget, which increases the brightness of the screen to full with one click. Click  again to return to your previous brightness. Very handy while using outdoors, just one click to full brightness.

*Shead Spreet Lite*

*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=100x100&chl=*cyrket.com/qr/19963
              A free 10x10 editable spreadsheet app. Handy for small excel tables.

*Seesmic for Twitter* 
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=100x100&chl=*cyrket.com/qr/54141
              A good android twitter client.

*Tube Downloader Free*
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=100x100&chl=*cyrket.com/qr/60935
              App to download videos from youtube directly on phone.

Will post more apps later 

EDIT*: *Why not add the qr codes here itself 

_*SOURCE*_: *www.cyrket.com/


----------



## arunks (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

anyone plz reply to my above mentioned doubt...             
I have ordered i5700 over the phone as shopkeeper is a friend..
going to pay money and get the phone in few hours... so i just want to make sure abt video..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sachitgul said:


> ok i will try that and let u knw..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa those data plans are very costly!!!!!!!!!!
Sachit, number portability seems to be too far from reality, so why not get a Airtel or Docomo Sim and go for the Rs.48 or Rs.98 plan.

Right now I'm on Rs.48 Plan in Tata Docomo, with 100MB day limit and 2GB night limit for a month. Since I already have broadband at home, I would be using GPRS only outdoors and my phone is always on autosync, even then the gprs data usage for a month never crossed even 50MB, So if there are any such low data plans in Vodafone, those are enough, you don't need those 500MB plans, provided if you already have a net connection at home.
Even if you don't, I don't think 500MB plans are needed just for browsing alone. Also do use opera mini for android, I'm saving a lot of data while browsing using opera, it supports downloads too, so you wont miss chrome that much 

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------




arunks said:


> @sachitgul
> @jain_pranav
> @sriharsha_madineni
> 
> ...


@arunks

Video capture is 352x288 and audio is mono @ 14fps, it's decent, not bad. 
But the picture quality is quite good outdoors, even better than my 5800 in daylight.
I use a dedicated cam for videos, so I don't depend on phone for that. It's more than enough for casual shoots and that is the reason, I haven't tried any camcorder apps.

Regarding the call quality and volume, its loud an clear, no distortions at all. Infact I find this better, I am now able to hear even the ambient noise clearly from the caller side.


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

damn this..

i dont have EDGE..
nor do i have GPRS..
dont have any mobile internet.... 


and nw to make things 95% of ID3 tags arent showing up..

any alternate media players???


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

@ sriharsha

thnks for posting sum realy cool apps.
Il post d apps i use vry soon.

In phone manual,they hv given a method i guess to
transfer apps to sdcard.

Isnt there any method widout rooting?


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



jain_pranav said:


> @ sriharsha
> 
> thnks for posting sum realy cool apps.
> Il post d apps i use vry soon.
> ...





what??/!!
which manual??

can u tell me the page number??
im too lazy to search...


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

there is a small booklet type of thing which v got wid the fone..
nw im gtn 2 lazy 2 search for it again..lol


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

I am still having the id3 tag issue..

Tried a whole  bunch of players but the issue still persists...

Any way to solve this problem because  I dnt want  to re-rip all of my music...??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

I guess he was referring to this
*img22.imageshack.us/img22/7376/captureal.jpg
If you read it correctly, it says you can move user data, not apps.
 
---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------




sachitgul said:


> I am still having the id3 tag issue..
> 
> Tried a whole  bunch of players but the issue still persists...
> 
> Any way to solve this problem because  I dnt want  to re-rip all of my music...??


Why do you want to re-rip again?? 
Just use any tagging app and batch tag them that's it. 
I prefer "*Tag & rename*", been using it for almost three years now.

I'm sure it's because of the app you used to copy files from iPod. Have you tried copying files from PC, are there any problems with those too??


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> I guess he was referring to this
> *img22.imageshack.us/img22/7376/captureal.jpg
> If you read it correctly, it says you can move user data, not apps.
> 
> ...



All my songs have cover art and tags...
And hw do I batch tag??


When I tried to edit a tag in winamp it was perfect bt still it doesn't show up on my phone 

Shuld I try renaming em??
Bt den again hw do I rename 1200 files present in around 300 folders..??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sachitgul said:


> All my songs have cover art and tags...
> And hw do I batch tag??
> 
> 
> ...


Download and Install "Tag & Rename" application for that. Then you can batch edit and Batch rename them.
BTW have you tried copying some Music albums from PC and checked if the tags are working??

Which app did you use to copy files from iPod??
Next time try copytrans or Songbird.


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Download and Install "Tag & Rename" application for that. Then you can batch edit and Batch rename them.
> BTW have you tried copying some Music albums from PC and checked if the tags are working??
> 
> Which app did you use to copy files from iPod??
> Next time try copytrans or Songbird.





used an app called TouchCopy..
i will try Songbirb and copytrans tomo..

which one would u recommend??


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

i just downloaded Tag & Rename..
even in that it shows all the id3 tags perfectly..

nw waht do i do??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

woke up today morning and decided enough is enough , already waited for long to let samsung release it officially. So decided to upgrade mine via odin to 2.1.
Fiddled around for 3hrs to get it work and viola once it worked firmware update was over within 5 Mins and now I'm on 2.1 
BTW the boot screen now shows Phone model number, ok phone boots with 2.1 gotta go play with it and I'll post my views on 2.1


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

i would love to hear it from u dude..
Post your views regarding the update soon.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> woke up today morning and decided enough is enough , already waited for long to let samsung release it officially. So decided to upgrade mine via odin to 2.1.
> Fiddled around for 3hrs to get it work and viola firmware update was over within 5 Mins and now I'm on 2.1
> BTW the boot screen now shows Phone model number, ok phone boots with 2.1 gotta go play with it and I'll post my views on 2.1



waiting for review


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> woke up today morning and decided enough is enough , already waited for long to let samsung release it officially. So decided to upgrade mine via odin to 2.1.
> Fiddled around for 3hrs to get it work and viola firmware update was over within 5 Mins and now I'm on 2.1
> BTW the boot screen now shows Phone model number, ok phone boots with 2.1 gotta go play with it and I'll post my views on 2.1





did u flash using the official one or some other version??

and im a lil new to this flashing thing..
wat is odin??

can u please post a step by step guide of it..
it would be of great help..



---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------




sachitgul said:


> used an app called TouchCopy..
> i will try Songbirb and copytrans tomo..
> 
> which one would u recommend??






a lil help on this plz..

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------




sriharsha_madineni said:


> I guess he was referring to this
> *img22.imageshack.us/img22/7376/captureal.jpg
> If you read it correctly, it says you can move user data, not apps.






dude what is dis!?!?
app data?!?
as in cache and stuff like dat or smtn else??


will this like clear up my onboard memory??
shuld i use the pc suite for this??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sachitgul said:


> did u flash using the official one or some other version??
> 
> and im a lil new to this flashing thing..
> wat is odin??
> ...



That app data is confusing, When they say moving app data, I presume they were mentioning that I can move my user data from phone memory(moviNAND) to SD card, so that I can free up phone memory and may be this way I can retain/restore my data even after formatting. I'm not sure about this, just a guess.


Regarding your tags problem, I can't understand what could be wrong. Can you mail me a song from that so that I can see what might be problem with tags or do this, just send me a screen shot of tag & rename of those songs.


Coming to 2.1 Eclair, I followed various guides mainly Sameer prabhakar's guide and samsung firmware forums. So all credits to them 

I used Win 7 ultimate 32bit and this is what I did step by step.




Download the required tools and firmware from this link, *samsung-firmware.webs.com/samsungnews.htm. What you need are 2.1 Firmware, in this case *I570EXXJCE(Official European I guess)* and _*ODIN 4.03 *_Flashing tool and *Spica_jc3.ops* file. Alternatively Download Spica_jc3.ops from *here*
Now prepare your phone for upgrade, back up any data/apps you need, sync all the stuff so that nothing is missed. Then remove SIM and memory card. Keep the back cover open, because you might need to remove battery in between retries.
Hard reset your phone using this code **2767*3855#. *
Now switch off the phone and boot it in "_Download mode_" by pressing *Volume Down + Camera button + Power On switch*. You will get a screen like *this 
*
Make sure that NPS(Samsung PC suite) and its processes are killed before going to the next step. Now connect phone to pc and it should install two devices namely "SAMSUNG USB MODEM" under MODEM and "SAMSUNG USB Compostie device" under USB devices in device manager.  If device installation fails, then install them manually with these drivers *3.ly/3XNx
Now open ODIN 4.03, if you get a pop up messaging saying some IMAGE ERROR then run it again as administrator. Now click "select OPS" and browse for _Spica_jc3.ops_ and then "Select PDA" and browse for the firmware. Finally make sure that all the selected options looks exactly like *this* (_Leave the one package option unchecked_)  

Click Start and update should be finished in 2-3 Mins 
observe the message window in left bottom corner for log info. If it is stuck at setup connection, then devices mentioned in STEP-5 are not installed correctly. Figuring this out was the major task and it took me almost 3 hrs . This is what I did, for me the device under modem was installed as "SAMSUNG CDMA MODEM" so I used the update driver option under device manager and used the modem drivers from _dvr5700.zip. _Now it should say "SAMSUNG USB MODEM" else restart pc and try this step again.
If the devices are installed correctly then update should be over in 2-3 mins. Don't wait for hours if it is stuck at some point  coz it should not take more 5 mins. Review your steps. 

At any point if you don't want to upgrade or just want to get into download mode again, just remove and replace battery, it should boot normally. For those who want to try again Follow the procedure in step-4 if you want download mode. 
Since this is a European firmware, Change the language to English once it boots.(Its the 5th option from bottom, in settings)
Enjoy Eclair 2.1  

Hope I was clear  
If I wasn't clear, feel free to ask 

*UPDATE *New firmwares have english as default language. Newest one is I570EXXJD1

For firmwares which have 4 files, PDA,CSC,PHONE & Bootloader, put them under respective fields in ODIN and Flash


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*

Now coming to my initial thoughts on 2.1 after using it for a few hours 
Since I haven't rooted my phone yet, I'm using screen shots from Sameer Prabhakar's blog. Hope he doesn't mind 

At first I noticed boot up is faster and a boot screen with Phone model name is added, in this case " Samsung Galaxy Spica I5700" is shown. Once booted you are welcomed with the new Pantheon Home screen. 
*4.bp.blogspot.com/_hboAAPcQdIU/S4Qag7OGWwI/AAAAAAAACSI/vB2Ta3zW_7U/s320/Home.png

Only three wallpapers are pre-installed this time and no live wallpaper!!! I have read some where that I should root and install live wallpaper.apk
Checked the widgets, both Samsung and abdroid widgets, regular widgets are given like clock,etc etc, But what's interesting is the new "Power Control Widget". It has toggles for wifi, bluetooth, gps, autosync and a three step brightness toggle button which saved me almost 3 widgets, though it uses up most of the screen, its quite handy since it is preinstalled, Switchers is also present so its up to you, which one you want to use.
Clock widgets are cool too.

*1.bp.blogspot.com/_hboAAPcQdIU/S4QajjoQOHI/AAAAAAAACSQ/oUG0Lntite8/s320/LeftPane.png

Now fiddled around settings, found a lot of added functionalities for existing options. It even shows battery usage of apps, listed app wise. Synced with my account, got all my contacts back.  
At this point I opened market and thankfully it listed all my previously downloaded apps so installing them was easy. 
*2.bp.blogspot.com/_hboAAPcQdIU/S4QbbXvKR8I/AAAAAAAACT4/iSRTqazDAiE/s320/Market.png

I found the application menu & scroll lists to be a bit laggy, but overall speed has improved, applications are loading faster and even free ram has increased by almost 15-20 MB and now it shows almost 75-80MB free 
A file manager is bundled this time. Also noticed Layers app, which  I presume is the augmented reality app.

But the major changes were in Camera, Maps and Music apps. 

Maps had an update ready(4.1 I guess), so installed it immediately and started fiddling around, boy the new functionalities are quite good  , use of layers has given more options to play with maps and it even has a lab addons, similar to gmail labs and a few useful experimental addons. Ahh Finally after this update I was able to use my personalized Private maps from my google maps account. Still there are a lot of options which I'll explore later.

Now coming to the camera app, Image size, brightness level, ISO levels Scene modes can be customized. Zoom button & self timer are added too. 
*3.bp.blogspot.com/_hboAAPcQdIU/S4Qh8XuXZdI/AAAAAAAACUg/rktpyacUy-g/s320/Camera.png


Music app seems to have copied straight from Apple  Interface is quite similar to iPhone. Looks like even the horizontal album art scrolling is copied from, turning the device changes the interface to iPhone type album art scrolling, the only difference being the album arts move in circular fashion as opposed to horizontal scrolling in Apple.
Even the now playing menu mimics Apple, same exact functionalities, but is very sluggish. Equalizer is added with both fixed and customizable eq's .
*2.bp.blogspot.com/_hboAAPcQdIU/S4QbdCBfrTI/AAAAAAAACUA/06l9aR4-pJs/s320/Music_Player.png
Voice recorder is bundled, which I think was not in 1.5. Search widget is now extended to search user files and contacts.

The most important thing is Battery back up time has improved vastly, almost doubled or tripled(even more  ) for me when compared to 1.5. 

Overall I feel that I have a whole new different phone in my hand. It's cool, Its fast, uses less battery, added lots of functionalities, animations. Now I feel I made a right decision by skipping I7500, those who bought it now will definitely feel bad about it  

OMG I have been writing this for 2hrs 
Anyways this is it about my initial thoughts on 2.1, Now I have to try the new 2.1 apps which were not available for 1.5 and have to fiddle more and have fun 

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------

*Thanks to kalpik  thread name is changed now*


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 5, 2010)

It's been 9hrs since I switched to 2.1 and been using it almost continuously,still battery back up is 70% ............sweeeeeet


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> That app data is confusing, When they say moving app data, I presume they were mentioning that I can move my user data from phone memory(moviNAND) to SD card, so that I can free up phone memory and may be this way I can retain/restore my data even after formatting. I'm not sure about this, just a guess.
> 
> 
> Regarding your tags problem, I can't understand what could be wrong. Can you mail me a song from that so that I can see what might be problem with tags or do this, just send me a screen shot of tag & rename of those songs.
> ...






THANK YOU VERY MUCH...!!!

but are u sure this is the official one??
i mean will there be any differences in the Indian version if they ever release one that is..


then would i be able to shift to that one??
or will this be like a JB where i have to format everything??


for e.g will the google sevices be different??
is google maps different in different countries??

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------

and yeah +1 for the thread name change..


also after reading Sriharsha's post i really feel sorry for Galaxy i7500 users..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: samsung i5700 or i7500 ?*



sachitgul said:


> THANK YOU VERY MUCH...!!!
> 
> but are u sure this is the official one??
> i mean will there be any differences in the Indian version if they ever release one that is..
> ...


My Pleasure 
Yep its the official european firmware, below is their nomenclature according to Samsung firmwares


> *Samsung  Letter Code. *
> 
> *Every firmware have a letter code.*
> *With that  code we can check what kind of landcode on the firmware is.
> ...





> XX = Austria, Belgium, France, Germany,  Hungary, Italy, Spain, United Kingdom
> * DD **India *


So this is the official European Firmware.

I don't think there would be any differences other than Language and Access points if it comes to India. Maps would be same. So I think we can switch to Indian firmware once it comes and I think moving apps and data wouldn't be a problem since both are 2.1 
* 

*


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 5, 2010)

D only thing im concerned about is the warranty ?   Wil flashing void warranty ?


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 5, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> D only thing im concerned about is the warranty ?   Wil flashing void warranty ?



well does it void the warranty???

if yes then maybe i would wait and not flash it using odin...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 5, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> D only thing im concerned about is the warranty ?   Wil flashing void warranty ?





sachitgul said:


> well does it void the warranty???
> 
> if yes then maybe i would wait and not flash it using odin...


Don't worry about the warranty guys 

Hey sachit, you've jailbroken your iPod na, why not give this a shot? Official Indian Firmware is still a long way I guess.

Regarding warranty there's nothing to worry, a friend of mine here bricked his spica(_he's a complete noob, but still tried to upgrade just to show off _)  and even got a replacement. That is not an issue I guess. 

I have been doing this with my Rokr E6, 5800, iPod touch and now Spica. No issues with warranty at all. Once I've even got a service under warranty with HelloOX on 5800


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank Man..
I was worried bcz i have neways lost my bill..


flashing rite nw..
shuld i use the tar file or the downloaded file itself..?!?!?

and shuld my phone be switched on while i am doing this??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 5, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> Thank Man..
> I was worried bcz i have neways lost my bill..
> 
> 
> ...


Can't understand what you mean by downloaded file ??

Yes, your phone should be switched on, but should be in "_Download mode_" , refer STEP-4 in that tut


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 5, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Can't understand what you mean by downloaded file ??
> 
> Yes, your phone should be switched on, but should be in "_Download mode_" , refer STEP-4 in that tut




i was just confirming..
so i am using the .tar file..


i asked bcz dont wanna be like the guy who bricked his phone..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 5, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> i was just confirming..
> so i am using the .tar file..
> 
> 
> i asked bcz dont wanna be like the guy who bricked his phone..


No its Ok  but I didn't understand what is that downloaded file


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 6, 2010)

damn how do i do step 5..??

it asked me to install but i cancelled it and the 2nd time it failed to do it..


nw wat do i do?!?!
maybe i shuld try manually...


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 6, 2010)

Y hvnt u flashed wid an asian firmware ?  The latest firmware released on samsung
Firmwares site is of february which is 2.1...
N i guess tht will not void warranty..nt sure abt warranty though.


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 6, 2010)

lol..
drivers installed perfectly...

**sigh**


i get tensed to easily..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 6, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> lol..
> drivers installed perfectly...
> 
> **sigh**
> ...


lol 
So everything is working fine then good going 

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 AM ----------




jain_pranav said:


> Y hvnt u flashed wid an asian firmware ?  The latest firmware released on samsung
> Firmwares site is of february which is 2.1...
> N i guess tht will not void warranty..nt sure abt warranty though.


I don't think there is any Official Asian 2.1 Firmware yet and hence I stuck with it.
Yep double checked with Samsung firmwares, No Official Asian FW 2.1 yet. You might have come across modded ones.

---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------

oops sorry sachit, saw your visitor msg now. 
Any doubts now??


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 6, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> lol
> So everything is working fine then good going
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 AM ----------
> ...




yes..
did everything perfectly..

it still got stuck in setup connection for 10 minutes..

btw while selecting the PDA file it selected it but showed invalid file message box..


nw i have removed the battery and restated the phone..


also nw i cant see the drivers that i installed..

waht do i do nw??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 6, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> yes..
> did everything perfectly..
> 
> it still got stuck in setup connection for 10 minutes..
> ...


Hmmm Do one thing, connect the phone now and check Device manager, under modem and USB controllers. If under modem the device name is "SAMSUNG CDMA MODEM" then you need to change them via update driver option.
Have you restarted in Download mode or Normal mode??

Where did you select the PDA file, if you are getting any errors then rename the file as *i570EXXJCE_PDA.tar* and check it again.


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 6, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Hmmm Do one thing, connect the phone now and check Device manager, under modem and USB controllers. If under modem the device name is "SAMSUNG CDMA MODEM" then you need to change them via update driver option.
> Have you restarted in Download mode or Normal mode??





ok i connected my phone again in download mode and found out that the drivers are still there..


but when i select the file type in PDA it selects it but shows me the invalid file type message box..

did u get it too??

---------- Post added at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 AM ----------

btw shuld i select one package as shown in the picture??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 6, 2010)

No I left it unchecked. Forgot to mention that


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 6, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> No I left it unchecked. Forgot to mention that





JYEAH!!!

i renamed the file and now it started!!

bwhahahhha!!

thanks mate..


2.1 here i come..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 6, 2010)

Welcome 
Enjoy 2.1 bro


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 6, 2010)

god damn it!!!!


i got some bloody exclamation mark on the phone at now it asks me to put some new drivers..



what do i do nw?!?!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 6, 2010)

oops I read it some where!!!!!! Is it stuck there?? Wait
Don't worry it wouldn't brick the phone, you can retry again, but wait, I'll check that

---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 AM ----------

Okay there you go  try it





> *if you get stuck at the screen with "!" mark, deattach the usb cable  remove phone battery, replace it and then again plug-in the cable. It'll  show as charging, and at this point press power-on button. It should  boot normally* *www.androidforums.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


BTW can you tell me the names of the devices that were installed while phone was in download mode.


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 6, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> oops I read it some where!!!!!! Is it stuck there?? Wait
> Don't worry it wouldn't brick the phone, you can retry again, but wait, I'll check that





i still have that...

damn this..

what do i do??
shuld i remove the battery??

damn if i brick the phone den im dead!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 6, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> god damn it!!!!
> 
> 
> i got some bloody exclamation mark on the phone at now it asks me to put some new drivers..
> ...


Are you sure about that, coz whilst flashing, a unknown device msg popped up for me too, but I didn't get any exclamation mark.

Yeah no worries, just replace battery


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 6, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> oops I read it some where!!!!!! Is it stuck there?? Wait
> Don't worry it wouldn't brick the phone, you can retry again, but wait, I'll check that
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 AM ----------
> ...




waht do u mean by devices??

i installed the drivers from the link which u provided..

---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 AM ----------

now its stuck at the samsung loading screen..

it loads 100% but isnt going ahead??

is it bricked??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 6, 2010)

*These  *Devices
Ignore "android" from that device name, you may or may not get it but the modem name should be SAMSUNG USB MODEM, not SAMSUNG CDMA MODEM


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 6, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> *These  *Devices




yup that is wat i got..


but im still stuck at the samsung loading screen..
i removed the battery but still its getting stuck..


damn..
did i brick it??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 6, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> yup that is wat i got..
> 
> 
> but im still stuck at the samsung loading screen..
> ...


Disconnect the phone from PC, Remove the battery, Put it back and try to get it in "Download mode" again. In the mean time restart your PC and recheck the phone by connecting it to PC after reboot.

You didn't brick it. You wouldn't get any display if yours is bricked.


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 6, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Disconnect the phone from PC, Remove the battery, Put it back and try to get it in "Download mode" again. In the mean time restart your PC and recheck the phone by connecting it to PC after reboot.
> 
> You didn't brick it. You wouldn't get any display if yours is bricked.




ok will do that..
brb..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 6, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> ok will do that..
> brb..


BTW which *.ops file did you use??
My guess is that you might have selected Spica.ops file instead of Spica_jc3.ops.
Reflash it again with correct files. That would solve the issue


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 6, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> BTW which *.ops file did you use??



the one provided in the odin folder...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 6, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> the one provided in the odin folder...


Oops no you shouldn't use that one. That is for old firmwares.

Read Step -1 and step - 6 correctly, You have to use Spica_jc3.ops. Reflash now with Spica_jc3.ops and you are good to go


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 6, 2010)

oh yes u got that rite..
but all i have is the spica.ops file..







and nw i cant go into download mode..

it just keeps switching on the phone wen i press volumde down + camera + end call together..


still stuck on samsung screen..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 6, 2010)

It is there in that first link, anyways Download it from here *www.multiupload.com/Y4RHSFQBXS

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------




sachitgul said:


> oh yes u got that rite..
> but all i have is the spica.ops file..
> 
> 
> ...


Disconnect your phone from PC, while doing that


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 6, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> It is there in that first link, anyways Download it from here *www.multiupload.com/Y4RHSFQBXS
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------
> 
> ...





no thats still spica.ops..

can i use the one from sameer's link??
will that do..


btw i am back in download mode..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 6, 2010)

YEah that will do


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 6, 2010)

well i have started flashing now...

hope i dont double flash it since i had done an attempt earlier..


i mite end up getting android 4.2..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 6, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> well i have started flashing now...
> 
> hope i dont double flash it since i had done an attempt earlier..
> 
> ...


LOL 
Let me know if it is successful, We shall write a tut for How to Flash your spica to 4.2


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 6, 2010)

and its done!!


Sriharsha thanks a tonne...


if there are ever moderator polls then im voting for you..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 6, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> and its done!!
> 
> 
> Sriharsha thanks a tonne...
> ...


Lol Welcome Sachit


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 6, 2010)

U guys r tempting me to go for 2.1  
I guess i'l wait for official one.
Scared to loose warranty at d cost of 2.1
I hv done evrythn on my iphone bt dnt knw y
Im gtn skeptical n scared for d 1st tym


----------



## kalpik (Apr 6, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Regarding warranty there's nothing to worry, a friend of mine here bricked his spica(_he's a complete noob, but still tried to upgrade just to show off _)  and even got a replacement. That is not an issue I guess.


Your friend got lucky.. FLASHING TO AN UNOFFICIAL FIRMWARE *WILL* VOID YOUR WARRANTY.


sriharsha_madineni said:


> I have been doing this with my Rokr E6, 5800, iPod touch and now Spica. No issues with warranty at all. Once I've even got a service under warranty with HelloOX on 5800


HelloOX is just a program.. Its not an entire firmware.

Once again, to all who are doing this,

FLASHING TO AN UNOFFICIAL FIRMWARE *WILL* VOID YOUR WARRANTY.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 6, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Your friend got lucky.. FLASHING TO AN UNOFFICIAL FIRMWARE *WILL* VOID YOUR WARRANTY.
> 
> HelloOX is just a program.. Its not an entire firmware.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I never meant to say that it won't void warranty. All I said was that shouldn't be a worry, since I have seen situations where warranty was provided even for bricked devices.

Not just the above mentioned one, even a friend's iPhone 3G, where in that service center guy himself asked us to un-jailbreak it and get it back for warranty.

But yes as Kalpik said, if you are skeptical about warranty, then skip this and wait for the official release


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 6, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Your friend got lucky.. FLASHING TO AN UNOFFICIAL FIRMWARE *WILL* VOID YOUR WARRANTY.
> 
> HelloOX is just a program.. Its not an entire firmware.
> 
> ...





actually the firmware isnt unofficial..
its the official 2.1 update by samsung..


when i saw in the phone info firmware its was "2.1-update1"

so yeah it is the official one and shuldn't void us of the warranty.. 


---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 AM ----------

@Sriharsha..


idk y but my network shows up as hutch instead of vodafone...



and when i was updating the firmware i used the wrong *.ops file and must have removed my battery around 6-7 times when the phone was on..

will this like spoil my phone..??

i just recollected this since all this warranty void talk is going on..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 6, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> actually the firmware isnt unofficial..
> its the official 2.1 update by samsung..
> 
> 
> ...



Nope nothing's gonna happen by removing battery multiple times while in download mode, but don't do this often while the phone is on.

Yeah I donno why, even my network shows up two times, like " TATA DOCOMO TATA DOCOCMO" also I've heard that 2.1 has APN settings issues, my be that is why I am not able to get settings from Docomo. I have to enter it manually now I guess.


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 6, 2010)

hey Sriharsha did u check this out??



*spica-i5700.blogspot.com/



even sameer's guide is good...

*www.greaky.com/2010/02/rooting-other-goodies-on-samsung-galaxy.html

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------




sriharsha_madineni said:


> Nope nothing's gonna happen by removing battery multiple times while in download mode, but don't do this often while the phone is on.
> 
> Yeah I donno why, even my network shows up two times, like " TATA DOCOMO TATA DOCOCMO" also I've heard that 2.1 has APN settings issues, my be that is why I am not able to get settings from Docomo. I have to enter it manually now I guess.





oh yeah even i had "VODAFONE VODAFONE" when i was on 1.5..
and even my APN's dont get detected but neways my EDGE/GPRS network was not coming..


btw what abt the wrong *.ops file which i used..
will it give me any issues in the future..??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 6, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> hey Sriharsha did u check this out??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow just in three steps cool, Have to try it evening.

About that wrong *.ops file, it doesn't even, matter since you reflashed it with correct one.

Check this out, spica can be used as webcam 
*www.placaware.com/?page_id=6

I had this in my phone earlier too, but it didn't work back then in 1.5. Now it works, tried it with gtalk and Picanom.com


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 6, 2010)

I have never used a gps.
Can sum1 plz assist me on how to use it on spica ?
I stay in delhi.
Plz tell me wht all cn b done without access to internet(outdoorsb.
Can i hv navigation directions also ?
Thanks


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 6, 2010)

Samsung S5620 Monte Launched in India @ Rs. 8850. Is it good?

*infotech.indiatimes.com/personal_t...hes_S5620_Monte_phone/articleshow/5763356.cms


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 7, 2010)

all my tags are now working on 2.1!!



except a few of em which have artist issues but rest all is great!!


but i found the music player to lag as hell during the cover flow and also generally and some of the cover art doesn't even load..
also it asks me to force close it after i browse it for like 2-3 minutes...
strange..

the provided headphones well feel a lil weird but i IMO they need to be burned in for 30-40 hours before i can judge em..

i use the music clarity EQ setting..
didnt try other ones..

IMO audio quality was very good..
but the bass was a bit dominant..

__________________________

the menu pull up is a bit laggy IMO...


rest all is pretty fast..
new widgets are great..


also i noticed that my barcode scanner ka "redline part" is in the lower bottom of the screen instead of the centre..

Sriharsha is it the same for u??

_________________________


my network still shows up as Hutch..
is this an issue bcz of the european firmware!?!?

does this make any difference??

---------- Post added at 01:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------

hey why isnt last.fm showing up in the android market??


and is there any way of having the smiley key and the enter key at the same time in handcent??

---------- Post added at 01:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 AM ----------

btw..


do we have the i570EXXJCE firmware??


if so then y does it show up as i570EXXJC1 in phone info???


and which one is I570EXXJCF??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 7, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> I have never used a gps.
> Can sum1 plz assist me on how to use it on spica ?
> I stay in delhi.
> Plz tell me wht all cn b done without access to internet(outdoorsb.
> ...


No, You cannot use navigation services without internet. You need a internet connection if you want to use any navigation service be it google maps or any other navigation app.

But for using GPS, Firstly goto settings -> security and location. There enable *use wireless networks* for A-GPS and if you want to use dedicated GPS then tick Enable GPS satellites.

The difference between A-GPS and GPS is


*A-GPS* means assisted GPS, which uses your cellular and Wifi networks to determine your location. Mostly its accurate and consumes less battery than regular GPS.
*GPS* uses positioning satellites to determine your location, for that it has to lock to positioning satellites(_In i5700, GPS indicator in notification bar will be blinking until its locked to satellites, once locked that icon stops blinking_) Its more accurate but uses up more battery too.
But if you want to use just the GPS data for Location,direction, speed, altitude data try "_Compass_" app, it doesn't need any internet connection. All you can do with is check which direction phone is pointing, what's the height of your current location, If you are on the move you can use this as a speedometer and it even shows which direction you are traveling & at what speed. 

It's not like a complete navigation though since it hasn't got any maps. All you can have is GPS data, but since you are using it without internet, this is the only option I guess.



ankushkool said:


> Samsung S5620 Monte Launched in India @ Rs. 8850. Is it good?
> 
> *infotech.indiatimes.com/personal_t...hes_S5620_Monte_phone/articleshow/5763356.cms


Boy the specs are damn good for a phone at that price, 3G, Wifi, GPS, 256K Capacitive TFT.... WOW.
But I have taken an oath that I wouldn't buy a phone with proprietary OS , So its up to you. But the specs are killer for that price. 


sachitgul said:


> all my tags are now working on 2.1!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those Rooting guides are not working with newer firmwares I guess!!!! I have tried them but some how I'm not able to mount 
everytime i run the :


> _
> 
> adb shell mount -o  remount,rw,codepage=utf8,vfat,xattr,check=no /dev/stl5 /system
> 
> ...


Donno what's wrong


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 7, 2010)

lol i flashed yesterday and nw newer version is out..



can u give me a link for the I570EXXJCF firmware..??



and btw i just noticed that my onboard memory is nw just 106mb..  

damn!!

hw much is urs?!?!


_________________________


also is there a way to have a numeric lock like in nokia phones??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 7, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> lol i flashed yesterday and nw newer version is out..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Samsung firmwares *

^^You need to register to see that link I guess


Chill, mine is just 55.6MB 

I've been looking for a numeric lock too,but I find this pattern unlock much safe


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 7, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> *Samsung firmwares *
> 
> ^^You need to register to see that link I guess
> 
> ...




i signed up nw..
damn 55 mb..

now i think we need app2sd officially in 2.2 

i only wish we had 8gb memory like the i7500..
_____________________________________


numeric lock feels safer..
i tend to forget the gestures pretty quickly...



___________________________________


and what's I5700DXJB3  ???

is it asian 2.1??
shuld i try dis??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 7, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> i signed up nw..
> damn 55 mb..
> 
> now i think we need app2sd officially in 2.2
> ...


That's Asian 1.5 
all eclair firmwares are like I570EXXXXX

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------

*UPDATE *Kies 1.5 now detects phone


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 7, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> That's Asian 1.5
> all eclair firmwares are like I570EXXXXX
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------
> ...





lol bwhahha
2.1 to 1.5 sounds great.. 


______________________


btw Kies 1.5!??!

i also got a new pc suite i havent tried it tho..
got it from samsung firmwares itself..


btw link me to kies 1.5...
but isnt kies for windows 7..?/

im on windows xp..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't worry its for all os
*3.ly/EAUh


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 7, 2010)

well now new issues with my music player..


in my all songs ka track list i see 3 before the actual song timing..

so if its is 4 minutes its shows as 34 minutes..  :O

it shows the correct song time while the song are playing..

mayb i shuld try restarting the phone and removing memory card..


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 7, 2010)

*i7500 not available*

i7500 is not available in Mumbai  maybe i will go for i5700


----------



## maddu5731 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey!! Can anyone tell me the price of i5700 in DELHI...
Its not available in my nearby stores....


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 7, 2010)

Well.. Some how I managed to root my phone using *leshak's guide* from samdroid forums.

But the thing is how would I know if my phone is rooted or not 

BTW I have installed Better terminal emulator and when I type SU there prompt changes to #, so is that it?? Does that mean I have successfully rooted mine??

If yes, then what else can I do after rooting 
I badly need a screenshot app, any recommendations


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 7, 2010)

maddu5731 said:


> Hey!! Can anyone tell me the price of i5700 in DELHI...
> Its not available in my nearby stores....



I got it for 12.5k n it was the last piece left at the store..
N it wsnt available at any of the samsung store..
Im talking abt last week


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 8, 2010)

@Sriharsha

which app killer do u use??
i am using Advanced Task Killer..
was using AppKiller earlier but it killed my homescreen and widgets weren't working..
around 10 minutes ago ATK showed my free ram at 70mb and nw it shows it as 54mb..

i only have ATK notification on and ntn else..
which app would eat up 16mb of memory??

______________________________________

also is there anyway of clearing search history from apps like google search,android market and youtube??

and for the AppKiller widget i had added an extra homescreen bt nw i dont need it..
is there any way of deleting the unused one??

---------- Post added at 12:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------




sachitgul said:


> well now new issues with my music player..
> 
> 
> in my all songs ka track list i see 3 before the actual song timing..
> ...






help with this one please..


----------



## maddu5731 (Apr 8, 2010)

@jain_pranav 
oh! so thats the matter.Now, I dnt think that it will be available anywhere in delhi.
BTW, from where did u buy it?

---------- Post added at 04:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 AM ----------

OK. Thanx for the reply. Now I think, it will not be available anywhere....
BTW, from where did u buy it?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 8, 2010)

I used to have ATK and Automatic task killer combo in 1.5.
But now I'm using Task manager, which has both the functionalities.
Here are the screenshots 
This screenshot app verifies that I rooted my phone 

​ *img411.imageshack.us/img411/2679/cap2010040810371.jpg

It has a widget which shows free ram and clicking it closes all open apps or opens task manager based on your settings

*img251.imageshack.us/img251/5610/cap2010040810372.jpg

---------- Post added at 10:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------

Actually I haven't observed it earlier, but looks like me too having same issue

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/6540/cap201004081055.jpg


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 8, 2010)

dude hw do i remove my search history from apps like google search,android market and youtube??

and for the AppKiller widget i had added an extra homescreen bt nw i dont need it..
is there any way of deleting the unused one?


and wat abt the 16mb of memory man its just vanished !!
damn!

is it some bug with my model or smtn!??!

---------- Post added at 02:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------

hey Sriharsha..

are u having widget issues!??!

i cant keep 1*4 widgets on the top except the search bar and i read that 4*4 widgets dont work...

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------

now even on that empty homescreen which i want to delete i cant put a widget..
says the space is to low for any widget...



this seems to be some bug...


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 8, 2010)

maddu5731 said:


> @jain_pranav
> oh! so thats the matter.Now, I dnt think that it will be available anywhere in delhi.
> BTW, from where did u buy it?
> 
> ...



I got it frm samsung store in vasant  vihar market


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 9, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> dude hw do i remove my search history from apps like google search,android market and youtube??
> 
> and for the AppKiller widget i had added an extra homescreen bt nw i dont need it..
> is there any way of deleting the unused one?
> ...






no post for 2 days..
:O

bump..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 9, 2010)

Exams yaar 
BTW you can delete empty home screens by using edit in home screen 
*img96.imageshack.us/img96/6365/cap201004091307.th.jpg*img41.imageshack.us/i/cap2010040913081.jpg

*img41.imageshack.us/img41/471/cap2010040913081.th.jpg

I don't understand that widget thing you said???


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 9, 2010)

arre abt that widget..
u cant put a 1*4 widget like the power control widget on the top most row (like the google search widget)

so instead of 3 1*4 widgets we can put only 2 of em..

try it out its a bug..

for example..
try putting the calender widget and Fb widget on the same homescreen..
it wont work tho technically it shuld be possible..


_____________________________________

and hw do i remove my search history from apps like google search,android market and youtube??

is it possible??

also my free memory is getting lower and lower

now only 49mb free wen no apps r running

_________________________________

btw
is the music player force closing for you??
it happens to me almost everytime in cover flow..

and nw wen i was playing a song that hpnd??

is this a firmware bug or smtn??


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 9, 2010)

finally  i also buy i5700

plz tell me which is good Android 2.1 firmware available ?

is 
*I570EDDJB2*  is good ? any bug in it ?


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 9, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> But I have taken an oath that I wouldn't buy a phone with proprietary OS ,



You are the man! 

If you had been in Mumbai I would have bought you a beer!


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey Sriharsha..

BEST OF LUCK MAN!!



---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------




amitabhishek said:


> You are the man!
> 
> If you had been in Mumbai I would have bought you a beer!





hey buy me one.. 

i have been telling people to buy smartphones even wen i had a Nokia 5610..


i stay in mumbai too...


----------



## tgpraveen (Apr 9, 2010)

where in mumbai this phone is available and at what price?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 10, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> You are the man!
> 
> If you had been in Mumbai I would have bought you a beer!


lol Thank you  
I'm non-alcoholic  Mazaa chalega kya  

Actually my love for smart phones started with Nokia 6600  
I was like  when I first saw it with my uncle and immediately got one for myself. It now looks prehistoric though  
still got it running perfectly, I was even checking for firmware upgrades till last year 

lol my post looks like emosanal atyachar with smileys 


sachitgul said:


> Hey Sriharsha..
> 
> BEST OF LUCK MAN!!
> 
> ...


Actually my exams have been going on from the very next day I bought my phone, but that didn't stop from fiddling with 2.1 lol


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 10, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> arre abt that widget..
> u cant put a 1*4 widget like the power control widget on the top most row (like the google search widget)
> 
> so instead of 3 1*4 widgets we can put only 2 of em..
> ...





BEST OF LUCK..
Study well and all..
i almost got screwd bcz while my exams were going on my mind was like "android,android, android.."  


yeah and are u facing any of the problems listed above or is it only me???


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 10, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> BEST OF LUCK..
> Study well and all..
> i almost got screwd bcz while my exams were going on my mind was like "android,android, android.."
> 
> ...


Thank you sachit 

Yeah even I have that widget issue. Is this just for spica or all the 2.1 devices have same issue??

I tried clearing market cache, even then my search history remains, donno what could be done to remove market search history.

Never faced that music app force closing problem. Actually I don't use the music app much, I still prefer iPod touch for music 

---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 AM ----------

GSM Arena posted their review on Spica, have you checked it 

*www.gsmarena.com/samsung_i5700_galaxy_spica-review-465.php


----------



## arunks (Apr 10, 2010)

hey guys ...

i hv also joined spice family now..

can u plz guide me quickly how to transfer all stuff messages, notes, contacts and other things from my nokia e51 to samsung galaxy spica...
i m in urgent need of this..

plz reply asap


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 10, 2010)

It's already posted *here* 
If you still have any doubts feel free to ask


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 10, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Thank you sachit
> 
> Yeah even I have that widget issue. Is this just for spica or all the 2.1 devices have same issue??
> 
> ...






the market,youtube and google search history must consume some memory..
there must be some way to delete it..

i wiill post if i find one..


idk but the music apps has some issues during cover flow..
mayb its bcz i have around 1100 songs..

read the review..
well written as usual..
but i was shocked to knw that i5700 doesnt have proximity sensor or light sensor.. 

the rest of the problems will gradually be solved IMO..
mayb in FroYo (2.5 supposedly) we will have all those issues solved..

hope samsung gives us a 2.5 update tho..  
____________________

also y is my free memory still so low..??
it was 75mb free like 2 days ago..
and nw its 42 mb and no apps r running..


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 10, 2010)

> hey buy me one..
> 
> i have been telling people to buy smartphones even wen i had a Nokia 5610..
> 
> ...



Sure dude! Where do you stay? 



> lol Thank you. I'm non-alcoholic  Mazaa chalega kya



Chalega ! But for me its beer ! The great way to beat Mumbai's heat and humidity.



> dk but the music apps has some issues during cover flow..
> mayb its bcz i have around 1100 songs..



If you have changed the ROM without clearing cache and ext partition. Some will applications force close. Don't know about you. BTW you can use Dolphin as an alternate music/video application.


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 10, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Sure dude! Where do you stay?





stay at sher-e-punjab andheri east...

but neways i dont drink alcohol too since im like 16..
but hell just 2 years to go..!!


---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------

*Snipped - Do not post links to Pirated Software. 


---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------

wen we download and install apps from the sdcard do they install on the sdcard or on the internal memory..?? 


if they do install on the internal memory then google shuld really consider App2SD seriously for the next firmware upgrade...


damn in such situations the 8gb memory of the i7500 really is a godsend for it's users..


__________________________________________________


also anyone tried Google Earth??
how is it??

i was thinking of installing it on my i5700..


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 10, 2010)

This thread is getting amazing day by day..always i check it n alwy
ays there is sumthn to learn..
I hvnt tried google earth..wil it run on spica ?


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 10, 2010)

damn i just noticed that the spica gets very hot when its charging or connected to the computer via usb..


is this an issue with my specific model or are any other users facing this issue??


anyway to solve this problem??
bcz it gets so hot like crzy!

i tht my lap was burning wen i kept it on my lap wen i was flashing it..


----------



## arunks (Apr 10, 2010)

arunks said:


> hey guys ...
> 
> i hv also joined spice family now..
> 
> ...


 
Hey guys... sorry i was in too hurry ...by mistake i wrote spice family 

...

I got samsung galaxy i5700 in Rs. 12100 from my hometown and I have bought 8GB card with it...

Really its awesome phone in terms of look and touch and use.. Sound quality is also good..

but sometimes it lags touch response and also its querty keypad is slow in response and the camera is very very slow in use..  

still restoring my nokia phone's content to spica.. and after that i will explore the application support and use..


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 10, 2010)

Be free to speak about the phone, applications and modding it but please do not post links to pirated software. As per rules



> * No Posts Related To Anything Illegal.
> Do not post/link to anything related to hacking / warez / cracks / pornography, etc. Piracy, and anything related to it is not allowed on this forum. Exchange / sale of pirated software / music / games / movies, etc., is forbidden.





> I got samsung galaxy i5700 in Rs. 12100 from my hometown and I have bought 8GB card with it...
> 
> Really its awesome phone in terms of look and touch and use.. Sound quality is also good..
> 
> but sometimes it lags touch response and also its querty keypad is slow in response and the camera is very very slow in use..


Congrats on your purchase! You have one of the most VFM phones available at the moment  . 

Cheers.


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 11, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> damn i just noticed that the spica gets very hot when its charging or connected to the computer via usb..
> 
> 
> is this an issue with my specific model or are any other users facing this issue??
> ...



I used to face this prob wid my iphone..luckily not with spica yet 
Dude dont tok on fone or use phone extensively while charging..n also close all apps n then charge.
This method used to work with my iphone..didnt face it on spica yet so dnt knw much


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 11, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> damn i just noticed that the spica gets very hot when its charging or connected to the computer via usb..
> 
> 
> is this an issue with my specific model or are any other users facing this issue??
> ...





Hey Sriharsha r u facing this issue???
or is it only me??

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------




FilledVoid said:


> Be free to speak about the phone, applications and modding it but please do not post links to pirated software. As per rules






again sorry about that..
wont happen again..


----------



## constantine (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey! i got the phone exactly a week ago! and i love it! 

but i have a problem like many others ! have you guys managed to fix it ? 

i tried the NPS 1.3 ( in compatability mode ) - didnt detect the phone . 

i tried NPS 1.4 in compatiability mode and this time it detects the phone , but says i can only update and if i try that - well i cant update either ! ( it either says failed to connect to server or device update not supported ) 

i tried Kies (1.5) and again it takes a long time to search for the phone and doesnt detect it ! 

now how do i update it ? and how do i sync to PC ? 

PLEASE PEOPLE I REALLY NEED HELP !! much appreciated !


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 11, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> *GPS* uses positioning satellites to determine your location, for that it has to lock to positioning satellites(_In i5700, GPS indicator in notification bar will be blinking until its locked to satellites, once locked that icon stops blinking_) Its more accurate but uses up more battery too.



how much time it take to lock ?

i m using  I570EDDJB2. is there is any issue in GPS in  I570EDDJB2 ?


----------



## arunks (Apr 11, 2010)

2 days with the phone and i kinda hate this phone... who said its vfm and awesome phone...

its keyboard very slow... some times phone is slow....camera response is slow..

all slow ..still its having 800MHz..    
whats the problem...

plz tell me solution to this...


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 12, 2010)

arunks said:


> 2 days with the phone and i kinda hate this phone... who said its vfm and awesome phone...
> 
> its keyboard very slow... some times phone is slow....camera response is slow..
> 
> ...




very easy solution...
sell ur spica..

buy hero..
problem solved..



or u can use swype..
which is pretty good..


----------



## pritamonline (Apr 12, 2010)

arunks said:


> 2 days with the phone and i kinda hate this phone... who said its vfm and awesome phone...
> 
> its keyboard very slow... some times phone is slow....camera response is slow..
> 
> ...



After reading reviews on this thread I too was excited to get Samsung Galaxy Spica i5700, but after checking the phone's performance on latest Android 2.1 OS bundled with new cell phone was very much disappointing. 

"its keyboard very slow... some times phone is slow....camera response is  slow.." rightly said.

I purchased Nokia 5800 xm yesterday and m very happy that i changed my decision at the right time and brought the right phone.

Those who still want to go for Samsung Galaxy Spica i5700 please self check the phone for atleast 5-10 minutes. If you are ok with the slow performance of phone with Android 2.1 then go ahead, its ur choice.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 12, 2010)

spica on android 2.1 is very slow. don't  know why it's  lag on 800mhz procy 

I flash back to 1.6 it's work fine now.


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 12, 2010)

On 1.5  it works amazingly well..
There is no official 2.1  firmware thtz y phone is lagging..
I think n hope there wont b such issues in original 2.1  update.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

pritamonline said:


> After reading reviews on this thread I too was excited to get Samsung Galaxy Spica i5700, but after checking the phone's performance on latest Android 2.1 OS bundled with new cell phone was very much disappointing.
> 
> "its keyboard very slow... some times phone is slow....camera response is  slow.." rightly said.
> 
> ...



Even I am planning to buy a new phone but i m confused between the Samsung Galaxy Spica and the Nokia 5800 Xpressmusic....
What is your take on this as you seem to have used both the phones...????


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 12, 2010)

pritamonline said:


> After reading reviews on this thread I too was excited to get Samsung Galaxy Spica i5700, but after checking the phone's performance on latest Android 2.1 OS bundled with new cell phone was very much disappointing.
> 
> "its keyboard very slow... some times phone is slow....camera response is  slow.." rightly said.
> 
> ...




lol..
do u like work for nokia or smtn??


and it comes with 2.1 out of the box???
wow..
thnx for the eye opener..


and yeah ur post makes me do this..


----------



## pritamonline (Apr 13, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> lol..
> 
> and it comes with 2.1 out of the box???
> wow..
> thnx for the eye opener..



New Samsung Galaxy Spica i5700 are coming with Android 2.1.  If anyone from Mumbai living around Malad, go to Inorbit Mall.  Just near the Entrance all latest Samsung Cell phones are kept for display.  Beautiful ladies  give us the demo of cell phone which you wish to buy/see.  

You can take the cell and self check all the options.  I tested Galaxy spica which was brand new piece with OS Android 2.1 .  Cell is coming with Android 2.1 these days.

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------




Sid_gamer said:


> Even I am planning to buy a new phone but i m confused between the Samsung Galaxy Spica and the Nokia 5800 Xpressmusic....
> What is your take on this as you seem to have used both the phones...????



*Go for Nokia 5800 xm, a great VFM phone.*


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 13, 2010)

pritamonline said:


> New Samsung Galaxy Spica i5700 are coming with Android 2.1.  If anyone from Mumbai living around Malad, go to Inorbit Mall.  Just near the Entrance all latest Samsung Cell phones are kept for display.  Beautiful ladies  give us the demo of cell phone which you wish to buy/see.
> 
> You can take the cell and self check all the options.  I tested Galaxy spica which was brand new piece with OS Android 2.1 .  Cell is coming with Android 2.1 these days.





OMG!!



when did samsung release the Indian version of Eclair??
and it comes out of the box?!?!
good god...
this is just too hard to believe..!

hey Sriharsha do u know anything about this??


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 13, 2010)

2.1 out of the box????????????

Well i find it hard to believe..It would have been all over the net if 2.1 for india was released..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 13, 2010)

Whoaa What's happening here 


arunks said:


> 2 days with the phone and i kinda hate this phone... who said its vfm and awesome phone...
> 
> its keyboard very slow... some times phone is slow....camera response is slow..
> 
> ...



Are you using task killer apps?? My guess is that, a lot of apps might be running in background. Kill them and try.
If you are on 1.5 then keyboard is laggy in landscape mode. This is a bug which is ironed out in 2.1





pritamonline said:


> After reading reviews on this thread I too was excited to get Samsung Galaxy Spica i5700, but after checking the phone's performance on latest Android 2.1 OS bundled with new cell phone was very much disappointing.
> 
> "its keyboard very slow... some times phone is slow....camera response is  slow.." rightly said.
> 
> ...





pritamonline said:


> New Samsung Galaxy Spica i5700 are coming with Android 2.1.  If anyone from Mumbai living around Malad, go to Inorbit Mall.  Just near the Entrance all latest Samsung Cell phones are kept for display.  Beautiful ladies  give us the demo of cell phone which you wish to buy/see.
> 
> You can take the cell and self check all the options.  I tested Galaxy spica which was brand new piece with OS Android 2.1 .  Cell is coming with Android 2.1 these days.
> 
> ...



I have been using 5800XM for a year now and I completely feel the opposite. Use Spica for a brief period of time and your views would change as well. No doubt about it.

I would say 5800, a good value for money phone, but Spica a great value for money phone, Considering you get much more and you can do much more with Spica at the same price,  infact Spica is cheaper by a thousand.

There is not even a single official Asian eclair Firmware for Spica yet and you say they are selling them preloaded, that too Indian one  

Sachit, I guess you live in mumbai na , may be you can confirm by visiting that mall if you happen to go to that place and enlighten us.




Sid_gamer said:


> Even I am planning to buy a new phone but i m  confused between the Samsung Galaxy Spica and the Nokia 5800  Xpressmusic....
> What is your take on this as you seem to have used both the  phones...????


Hey just forget 5800 and go for Spica. I got both of them, that too Old 5800, not the one post price cut with some features removed. Still I would Suggest Spica anyday. 



ankitsagwekar said:


> spica on android 2.1 is very slow. don't   know why it's  lag on 800mhz procy
> 
> I flash back to 1.6 it's work fine now.


Which *.ops file did you use to downgrade and to which 1.6 build did you downgrade??


sachitgul said:


> OMG!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jain_pranav said:


> 2.1 out of the box????????????
> 
> Well i find it hard to believe..It would have been all over the net if 2.1 for india was released..


I'm damn sure that 2.1 is not out in Asia yet, let alone India and that  too preloaded.



ankitsagwekar said:


> spica on android 2.1 is very slow. don't   know why it's  lag on 800mhz procy
> 
> I flash back to 1.6 it's work fine now.


1.6?????


Hey guys try this app " Auto Memory Manager" and set it to aggressive mode and check out the difference for yourselves 

BTW here's the link to that app *3.ly/TsKT


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 13, 2010)

picha lite

go for 5800 ...i borught one recently...even i wanted to go for spica...but specs!

5800 came with lifetime navigation on 3.03 update of ovi maps...@13.5k i got reebok wath free (supposedly worth 2k) and a headset worth 1.5k(may be old stock but its good)

wer as i asked shops for spica..no one knows...i had to go for reliance digital ...and its 16k there(7500...5700 not available)

so i say 5800 is value for money

spica for android fans


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 13, 2010)

This app requires root access  

Even i cnt wait nw..aftr my CLAT ,im flashing my phone to 2.1


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 13, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> picha lite
> 
> go for 5800 ...i borught one recently...even i wanted to go for spica...but specs!
> 
> ...



Gopi vaddamma vaddu 

aina spica earplugs chala better aa free sennheiser kanna.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 13, 2010)

Although 2.1 is being pushed in Europe I had no idea it was already being pushed on the Samsung phones so far. Although I believe it was being promised to be released in Asia by End of April or beginning of May I think. However I did find this.


> If you can’t wait till Q2 when Samsung will officially release Android 2.1 update for Galaxy Spica, you can download the unofficial ROM from the link below to delve in the Éclair goodness now. New things the update brings to the table is the new UI, personalization features and more. The phone however, doesn’t work all smooth as the person who put this guide claims Google Maps not working properly and freezing issues.


Refer here


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 13, 2010)

@  filled void

Dude v already knw abt sameer prabhakar blog n unofficial flashing to 2.1  firmwares.
R u trying 2  point out something here which im nt able 2  get ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 13, 2010)

@filledvoid
official samsung 2.1 firmwares are already available and infact a few of us are already on official 2.1

@All
looks like samsung firmwares has released yet another new official european firmware, I570EXXJC1. I think I got the name correctly. will check it and confirm again.

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------

its I570EXXJD1

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------

its I570EXXJD1, I got The name wrong earlier.


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 13, 2010)

yus yus even i saw the april ka firmware..
mite flash after a week or so..


and rofl again at the guy who said 2.1 out of the box..
im gng to check this out by friday...

tho i am almost sure what the answer is..


______________________________

also Sriharsha can u please post a Spica Rooting Guide when u r exams r over..
would be of great help...

what are the other advantages of rooting??
while my root go or will it screw up my phone if i like flash to a newer firmware in the future?

and i uploaded my ipod ka pics...
see ipod thread..
its been kinda dead for quite a while.. 
___________________________


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 13, 2010)

@pritamonline
I think you might be using your 5800 on V40 firmware.
It took almost 3 firmware versions for 5800 to get to this level. you should have tried the earlier versions specially the old stock firmware v1.1 I guess.
There were far more bugs in 5800 than Spica on 1.5
2.1 has cleared out many issues and newer builds promise to be more stable on spica.

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------

@Sachit
Just follow *this* guide for rooting JCE.
you have to flash that file over existing firmware, and don't mess up with *.ops file this time 
Its better you delete the spica.ops file to avoid confusion. The correct one is Spica_jc3.ops, use the same for above method.

Nothings gonna happen to your future upgrades by rooting. So don't worry 

Also I'm planning to try out those modded firmwares from samdroid forums, Unnecessary apps are removed from those and heard they are much faster after Pantheon is removed.

Checked out the iPod pics, blue one looks good


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 14, 2010)

evn  im gtn restless nw..
Sriharsha can u plz tel me the best n stable 2.1  firmware ?
N can i update to any firmware ?
Im on baseband DDIK2..
N can u post a guide on flashing or does sameer prabhakar's guide covers evrythn ?
Plz mention few imp points 2  avoid errors..
Thanks


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 14, 2010)

I had posted a small guide just a few pages back check it out.
Sachit and I had loads of late night discussion on that 
hope it covers your doubts too 

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------

*Here* it is 

I570EXXJD1 is the current Stable Official one. Try it


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 14, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> I had posted a small guide just a few pages back check it out.
> Sachit and I had loads of late night discussion on that
> hope it covers your doubts too
> 
> ...




rofl..
dat was epic...

xD
just be careful bcz the *.ops file was making an issue..
the one which comes with Odin ka ZIP file is NOT THE one..

Spica_jc3.ops is the correct one..

---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------




jain_pranav said:


> evn  im gtn restless nw..
> Sriharsha can u plz tel me the best n stable 2.1  firmware ?
> N can i update to any firmware ?
> Im on baseband DDIK2..
> ...





flash with I570EXXJD1 and Spica_jc3.ops..
dont forget abt the drivers..

Sriharsha ka guide is perfect...


post ur impressions of this newer firmware...
will help us a lot..


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys.wil do it 2mrw morning n revert 2 u guys if any help needed


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 14, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> @Sachit
> Just follow *this* guide for rooting JCE.
> you have to flash that file over existing firmware, and don't mess up with *.ops file this time
> Its better you delete the spica.ops file to avoid confusion. The correct one is Spica_jc3.ops, use the same for above method.
> ...




arre i think i will root after flashing to the newer firmware or a custom one..

but wen pantheon is removed will it remove our camera interface and media interface or just the homescreen ka modifications??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 14, 2010)

I think its just the homescreen


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 14, 2010)

how do i get 3D gallery and LiveWallpapers??

is root access required for this??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah I've heard JD1 supports Live wallpaper, all you have to do is install live wallpaper.apk on it.

In our case it requires rooting


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 14, 2010)

also help me with my RAM issues..

i just have 43mb free with no apps running!!



had around 77mb free wen i restated the phone..


also i just removed my memory card and deleted some unwanted and unused folders..
bt nw Tube Downloader doesnt seem to let me see my downloaded vids..
i didnt even touch the folder..

i can see it thru the gallary tho..
but wat seems to be the issue here??

is it bcz i failed to put the memory card correctly like 2 times in a row??
it hpnd wen i my nail broke while putting the card in.. 

got the "corrupt card" notification..
all data is fine tho..

---------- Post added at 01:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------

btw..

i just synced my google calender with my Samsung spica i5700..

the issue is that all my sports calenders like the football world cup calender and champions league calender which i chose from within google calender itself dont sync to the phone tho contact birthdays,phases of the moon and day of the year sync peoperly..


anyone facing this issue??
i am on Android OS 2.1..
no root..

also i cant add calenders from the phone itself..
why so??

help me with this one..
i have to keep track of me football schedule... 

__________________________________________

can someone tell me which apps these are??

they seem to be really awesome..


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LkNlTNHZzE&feature=related


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 14, 2010)

> @ filled void
> 
> Dude v already knw abt sameer prabhakar blog n unofficial flashing to 2.1 firmwares.
> R u trying 2 point out something here which im nt able 2 get ?


My point was that if it was remotely possible that the person who saw a 2.1 on sale through an outlet was merely a phone customized with 2.1 instead of having the actual version which it was released with. Although you might know that the above is available there is also a small chance that there is someone who *didn't* know that the same exists.


----------



## dushi23 (Apr 14, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> yeah I've heard JD1 supports Live wallpaper, all you have to do is install live wallpaper.apk on it.
> 
> In our case it requires rooting



Hey i have 1570exxjd1 but its not supporting live wallpaper can u please enlighten it.One more question i want to make contact groups but i am not been able to do so...please help!!


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 14, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> My point was that if it was remotely possible that the person who saw a 2.1 on sale through an outlet was merely a phone customized with 2.1 instead of having the actual version which it was released with. Although you might know that the above is available there is also a small chance that there is someone who *didn't* know that the same exists.





+1 for this..

it seems that guy is trolling or he is an elite fanboi..

told my frnd to go to inOrbit mall and check if all this is true..

and my doubts were true..
this guy is faking around...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 15, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> also help me with my RAM issues..
> 
> i just have 43mb free with no apps running!!
> 
> ...



hey sachit, why don't you root your phone and install that auto memory manager app.
I'm stressing this because, currently I've uninstalled all my task manager apps and put auto memory management to aggressive mode, and I've installed Helix Launcher. Can you believe that my free ram now shows 85-90MB constantly 



dushi23 said:


> Hey i have 1570exxjd1 but its not supporting live wallpaper can u please enlighten it.One more question i want to make contact groups but i am not been able to do so...please help!!



I haven't used it, so can't tell you much. better read *this* 
Regarding the contact groups, can't find that in phone. I created groups in google contacts online and then synced them. Ask others if they have any workarounds for this.


sachitgul said:


> +1 for this..
> 
> it seems that guy is trolling or he is an elite fanboi..
> 
> ...


I feel the same, but lets not deviate and discuss about it


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 15, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> hey sachit, why don't you root your phone and install that auto memory manager app.
> I'm stressing this because, currently I've uninstalled all my task manager apps and put auto memory management to aggressive mode, and I've installed Helix Launcher. Can you believe that my free ram now shows 85-90MB constantly




i read in the link that u provided that there is a mod for the new firmware for rooting..

well i feel this means if u flash to the April Firmware then we wont have root..
mayb i would flash and then root..

waiting for some impressions of the new firmware or a custom firmware..

___________________________________

btw..
is any i5700 user facing crackling audio (only for the first five minutes of playing or so) and overly dominant bass when playing music thru the provided earphones???

i am using the stock music app and the clarity EQ..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 15, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> i read in the link that u provided that there is a mod for the new firmware for rooting..
> 
> well i feel this means if u flash to the April Firmware then we wont have root..
> mayb i would flash and then root..
> ...


You can root new one too with that guide 

I face that problem too, audio cracks sometimes

---------- Post added at 01:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------

This too *3.ly/gjIf


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 15, 2010)

I called up my friend and asked him to check out Inorbit Mall for the Spica with 2.1 and he said that there was nothing like this in the mall when he went there yesterday...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 15, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> I called up my friend and asked him to check out Inorbit Mall for the Spica with 2.1 and he said that there was nothing like this in the mall when he went there yesterday...



Thanks for the confirmation sid_gamer. 
@pritamonline
Where exactly did u see that spica then?? 
if you did see it and it had keyboard lag, then I'm very sure its 1.5. 

well check out a spica with 2.1 and then tell me honestly if you still feel 5800 is better. 

Don't just circulate wrong impressions around the forum. why is item  that you post the exact same thing in different threads??


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 15, 2010)

^^
How is the Nokia X6 ??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 15, 2010)

Is it available in India??

It offers nothing new from 5800. The only significant changes are Capacitive touch screen, 5MP camera, beefed up storage(16GB & 32GB), card slot is removed though.

Pricing is costly for what it offers, wait for the price cut, if it is released. Else look at the alternatives, based on your purchase criteria

Look at the compared specs here *3.ly/B9CG


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 15, 2010)

> I called up my friend and asked him to check out Inorbit Mall for the Spica with 2.1 and he said that there was nothing like this in the mall when he went there yesterday...


Thank you for confirming this Sid_Gamer! Ive been looking for 2.1 Samsung Phones in Kerala as well but they all say that hasn't been released here as well.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 15, 2010)

From my two days of Helix Launcher usage, I feel this is better than Pantheon and is more fluid, unlike pantheon which stutters sometimes. Uses less memory as well 

Here are a few screenshots 
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/912/cap201004151300.th.jpg*img217.imageshack.us/img217/6066/cap2010041512592.th.jpg*img442.imageshack.us/img442/5086/cap201004151303.th.jpg

Good thing is it supports UI rotate in homescreen as well

*img709.imageshack.us/img709/6606/cap201004151259.th.jpg*img99.imageshack.us/img99/8770/cap2010041512591.th.jpg

Sachit, this is what you were referring to right?? that widget placement issue!!!!
I guess helix launcher is your answer
*img710.imageshack.us/img710/4179/cap2010041513001.th.jpg


----------



## vulpine (Apr 15, 2010)

I was always planning to buy android since it was released. Nexusone was the one I was most interested. I came across spica one day and was impressed how it performs given its price range

So, wanted to try it first as a ticket to android and later get a N1 when it ll be officially available.

I have doubts hope u ll solve 'em

Is the white version available in India?
Whats the price should I pay for it. I got a quote of 13.5k but i saw                                                                            people stating 11.5k here
 I have got as much info I could get Still is there any thing that I should know before buying it

BTW, my expectations from device are "feel snappy, official 2.1 asap, wide 3rd party apps and games support,good battery life" and that's it!

I forgot to ask and why is spica not listed in samsung website??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 15, 2010)

vulpine said:


> I was always planning to buy android since it was released. Nexusone was the one I was most interested. I came across spica one day and was impressed how it performs given its price range
> 
> So, wanted to try it first as a ticket to android and later get a N1 when it ll be officially available.
> 
> ...



First of all welcome to digit forum 
congrats for choosing spica 

1. As per my enquiry white is available in hyd. My seller had first booked the white one,since black was out Of stock and it may take time. I waited and bought Black instead. It's a personal choice, so go for white if u like it most.

2. I paid 12.1k and a lot of us paid around same price and the max was 13.5 I guess.
In hyd it should not be more than 12.5. Mine is from hyd as well so it should cost you the same.

3. Most of your doubts would be cleared if you read this thread from start. If you still have any doubts feel Free to ask


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 15, 2010)

thnx Sriharsha...
Homescreen in landscape reminds me of the G1..



i will try helixLauncher whn i flash to a newer firmware..
but i heard that the Leshak Root has HelixLauncher by default...


btw does Helixlauncher have 3d gallery and the Nexus One type application scroll??


also do we have to uninstall pantheon to use helixLauncher..??

i liked the idea behind pantheon but samsung could have executed it in a better manner IMO..


----------



## vulpine (Apr 15, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> 1. As per my enquiry white is available in hyd. My seller had first booked the white one,since black was out Of stock and it may take time. I waited and bought Black instead. It's a personal choice, so go for white if u like it most.



Thanx for the quick reply
I have enquired in most of the shops only few had stock of black piece. And no one had any idea about the white one.

Can U find out where exactly I can find a white one in HYD?

BTW, I am a SriHarsha.M too


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 15, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> thnx Sriharsha...
> Homescreen in landscape reminds me of the G1..
> 
> 
> ...



helix launcher doesn't need root. you can install it on stock firmware. just download it from market.

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------




vulpine said:


> Thanx for the quick reply
> I have enquired in most of the shops only few had stock of black piece. And no one had any idea about the white one.
> 
> Can U find out where exactly I can find a white one in HYD?
> ...



Lol same pinch: P

Actually my seller gets his stock from hyd. He said that they have a white one. But I don't know the exact location. I'll ask him and let you know.


----------



## vulpine (Apr 16, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> helix launcher doesn't need root. you can install it on stock firmware. just download it from market.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...




Please let me know asap.

I'm planning to get this in few days!


----------



## dushi23 (Apr 16, 2010)

i used hellix launcher for some days but have to switch back to patheon coz hellix eats battery like anything...woth hellix i got battery life of 20 hrs-half nd hour of calling,20-25 messages-half hour gprs surfing and 2 hour music..with similar usage i m getting 30+ hours of battery backup in patheon..Is it only wid me or someone else also getting the same results!!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 16, 2010)

dushi23 said:


> i used hellix launcher for some days but have to switch back to patheon coz hellix eats battery like anything...woth hellix i got battery life of 20 hrs-half nd hour of calling,20-25 messages-half hour gprs surfing and 2 hour music..with similar usage i m getting 30+ hours of battery backup in patheon..Is it only wid me or someone else also getting the same results!!


Its quite opposite with me. I'm getting almost double the backup I used to get on Pantheon. 
Check with other apps which might be eating battery.


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Apr 16, 2010)

guys I am planning to buy a mobile. budget is 15k. I had initially thought of buying the 5800 xpressmusic. But it's become very common and so I wanted something unique which I can show off to my friends. I was thinking of buying the samsung spica after reading a lot of positive reviews about it here. but some ppl have mentioned a lot of negative and scary things like no battery replacement, slow response of the phone, etc. I'd like to  know how much of this is true? I also saw an ad today in the times of india for samsung phones which has mentioned a lot of phones in the price range of 15k and wanted to know what u guys think of these phones like samsung monte, jet2 & star S5560? I am also open to other suggestions from motorola or sony ericsson. I want wi-fi and 3g in the phone and the phone should have plenty of apps in the market as well.

Thanks


----------



## vulpine (Apr 17, 2010)

Incredible Hulk said:


> guys I am planning to buy a mobile. budget is 15k. I had initially thought of buying the 5800 xpressmusic. But it's become very common and so I wanted something unique which I can show off to my friends. I was thinking of buying the samsung spica after reading a lot of positive reviews about it here. but some ppl have mentioned a lot of negative and scary things like no battery replacement, slow response of the phone, etc. I'd like to  know how much of this is true? I also saw an ad today in the times of india for samsung phones which has mentioned a lot of phones in the price range of 15k and wanted to know what u guys think of these phones like samsung monte, jet2 & star S5560? I am also open to other suggestions from motorola or sony ericsson. I want wi-fi and 3g in the phone and the phone should have plenty of apps in the market as well.
> 
> Thanks



Go with spica U will love it!!
jet,S5560,monte, corby all are dumb phones. No, Im not saying they are bad.
But they are perfect for certain group of buyers.
They have flash based UI(No OS) and they have very less third party app support.

---------

I have been to few shops today to enquire about spica. That has become my daily routine
No one has stocks but very few had stocks of galaxy sold at really cheap prices but they were not recommending it to any one!!

Almost every guy was forcing me to buy 5800 "Best mobile hain saar sannhaisaar  headset milega saar aur reebok watch bhi saar yeh sab aur excellent nokia support.... only for 13.5k saar lelo"

When i said I want only android one guy almost convinced me for "vivaz" saying its android  these guys are real dumb!!

A few said that spica hasn't been released yet and Its going to launch in few weeks.I gave 'em my number to ring me up as they get the stock.

I'm getting a feeling that samsung has stopped this handset to relaunch it with 2.1 with in a few weeks and extensively promote it saying "800hz, Android 2.1, virtual reality and bla bla bla"
and ofcourse some increase in price too....lets see what happens!!

@Harsha
I'm still waiting for ur reply


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Apr 17, 2010)

vulpine said:


> Go with spica U will love it!!
> jet,S5560,monte, corby all are dumb phones. No, Im not saying they are bad.
> But they are perfect for certain group of buyers.
> They have flash based UI(No OS) and they have very less third party app support.



but spica doesn't have fm radio, support for java plus 5800 has a lot of features which spica doesn't have. Check out the link: *www.esato.com/phones/compare.php?phone=583&cp=521

Also I've heard that spica is slow and the battery is irreplaceable. Also there are many connectivity issues when using Wi-Fi. 

Can u also tell me about i7500? I've heard the price is almost the same andf that it is better looking and has more features than i5700. Check out the link:

*www.esato.com/phones/comparemore.php?phone=583&cp=521&cp2=466


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 17, 2010)

@ hulk

Dude from where have u heard all these rumours ?

No wifi issue...spica has 800  mhz processor..can it b slow ?
It supports java also..
Go for spica without any 2nd thought..
5800  is outdated dude..

Go through initial posts in this thread n ul gt 2  knw diff b/w i5700 &  i7500.


----------



## vulpine (Apr 17, 2010)

Incredible Hulk said:


> but spica doesn't have fm radio, support for java plus 5800 has a lot of features which spica doesn't have. Check out the link: *www.esato.com/phones/compare.php?phone=583&cp=521
> 
> Also I've heard that spica is slow and the battery is irreplaceable. Also there are many connectivity issues when using Wi-Fi.
> 
> ...




If FM radio matters to U then its ur personal decision.

Android can run java apps so dont worry about.

spica has 800mhz procy dont miss that! and superb web kit browser

for me, spica is better in every dept than 5800 except for display resolution


Better avoid galaxy i7500 i would say. its not going to get official 2.1 and I heard it has some battery issues and is soon going to be phased out!!


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Apr 17, 2010)

vulpine said:


> If FM radio matters to U then its ur personal decision.
> 
> Android can run java apps so dont worry about.
> 
> ...



well fm radio is something I can do without as I have loads of mp3s. But u seem to be very excited about the 800 mhz processor. What good would it do? I've heard the mobiles are slow and it has problems with the battery. Is it true?


----------



## vulpine (Apr 17, 2010)

U saying you have heard. from where..?? whats the source..?? user reviews..??
many users here have stated battery is good enough! 

if its 800Mhz why shudn't I be excited?? Some benchmark tests have proved it has more power than droid and even X10(ya X10... before any one shoots me...the source is GSMArena)


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 17, 2010)

vulpine said:


> U saying you have heard. from where..?? whats the source..?? user reviews..??
> many users here have stated battery is good enough!
> 
> if its 800Mhz why shudn't I be excited?? Some benchmark tests have proved it has more power than droid and even X10(ya X10... before any one shoots me...the source is GSMArena)



Just try running same apps in different phones and then you'll understand what 800Mhz is capable of and What changes it brings with it. For example try opening a big pdf document or a huge excel sheet on different phones. Then you'll know the advantage of a 800Mhz proccy.

Yeah those benchmarks are a proof what this hardware is capable of. Software optimization is the bottleneck as of now. Hope Samsung optimizes the phone for better performance soon.

Enough about those battery issue rumours, check this out 
*img693.imageshack.us/img693/7310/cap201004171642.th.jpg*img691.imageshack.us/img691/6430/cap2010041716421.th.jpg

After 39 Hours of usage(@4PM) Battery still shows 50% with autosync on and few hours of browsing and almost 2hrs talktime. Its 8PM now and it still shows 50% .Still worried about battery backup 

@Vulpine

Harsha, it seems the person my seller gets from is Distributor and he hasn't got any idea who stocks the White one. Also I don't understand why samsung badly wanted to clear out all the Galaxy stocks. First they offered 10K price cut on I7500 and cleared its stocks. It's understandable since its a failure. But don't understand why spica is out of stock too. Maybe they want to clear the old stocks and introduce 2.1 preloaded ones later


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 17, 2010)

vulpine said:


> Go with spica U will love it!!
> jet,S5560,monte, corby all are dumb phones. No, Im not saying they are bad.
> But they are perfect for certain group of buyers.
> They have flash based UI(No OS) and they have very less third party app support.
> ...





handset is Launched in India a long time back and IT is Available in MUMBAI..
try Zee Novelties in Vile Parle East..

the issue is that dealers might not get a lot of profit selling this phone so they must not stock it..
i got it from Zee Novelties at 13.5K and they say its still available..

here is the phone number and exact location of Zee Novelties..
*goo.gl/Zh9A

and Samsung IMO would never call back existing i5700's in the market..
its just too much undue expenditure for them..

hence the firmware upgraded by using NPS or Kies..
IMO it will come to India by the first week of May or so..

So don't wait for 2.1 to come out of the box..
That may only happen in August Or September..

And this too isn't confirmed....

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------




Incredible Hulk said:


> but spica doesn't have fm radio, support for java plus 5800 has a lot of features which spica doesn't have. Check out the link: *www.esato.com/phones/compare.php?phone=583&cp=521
> 
> Also I've heard that spica is slow and the battery is irreplaceable. Also there are many connectivity issues when using Wi-Fi.
> 
> ...





dont take it personally..
but are u trolling like that pritam guy???

if u are defending the 5800 so much then y not just go and buy it..??
and then tell us how u feel about it..


also..
irreplaceable battery??
rofl!

and yes for ur info..
5800 has around 128mb RAm and a 434mhz procy..
almost half of what the spica has..

and abt the RAM on the spica here u go..
*goo.gl/qy7S

and also remember android floors Symbian..

so IMO go for the i5700...
its a great phone..


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Apr 17, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> dont take it personally..
> but are u trolling like that pritam guy???
> 
> if u are defending the 5800 so much then y not just go and buy it..??
> ...




Actually I got my apprehensions after reading posts of this pritam guy. He sounds very convincing. And what is this funny business with the battery?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 17, 2010)

^^
Looking at his post count, I just have a feeling he might be the same guy.
Just my speculation. No offence

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------

Looks like You posted that while I was typing this.
Anyways battery is REPLACEABLE

Look *here* 

Just read the thread from start if you still have any doubts


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Apr 17, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Anyways battery is REPLACEABLE
> 
> Look *here*
> 
> Just read the thread from start if you still have any doubts



I feel I should go for it or shud I wait for the android 2.1 release?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 17, 2010)

Go for it now, you can upgrade to 2.1 anytime 

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------

OT@Vulpine

Harsha, saw your post on TE  looks like no one bothered about your post there na. That is why I avoid it.


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Apr 17, 2010)

I'd like to ask one more thing about the android OS. Is it something like windows which remains standard no matter what computer u use or is it customized to suit the mobile? What I mean to say is that, is the version of android used in the spica same as that of the one used in HTC phones or in the motorola milestone?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 17, 2010)

Basically, Everything is same except some minor modifications to the UI.
Samsung uses its own Keyboard and Pantheon homescreen, While HTC uses it own Sense UI with a few modifications of their own and the OS is optimized to that specific mobile, say you can't use HTC Hero's Firmware with Samsung Spica though both run on the same version of Android OS. Apart from those minor changes most of it is same.


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Apr 17, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Basically, Everything is same except some minor modifications to the UI.
> Samsung uses its own Keyboard and Pantheon homescreen, While HTC uses it own Sense UI with a few modifications of their own and the OS is optimized to that specific mobile, say you can't use HTC Hero's Firmware with Samsung Spica though both run on the same version of Android OS. Apart from those minor changes most of it is same.



what about apps/ games? can apps/ games for motorola or htc run on spica? Could u also direct me to a good video on youtube which shows gameplay and other features of the spica?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 17, 2010)

Apps are common for all the phones, So don't worry 
just a few apps are model specific.

Don't expect iPhone like games on Android. Android games look Jurassic when compared with iPhone games. But there are a few decent games on Android too. Just do a google search man


----------



## vulpine (Apr 17, 2010)

Incredible Hulk said:


> what about apps/ games? can apps/ games for motorola or htc run on spica? Could u also direct me to a good video on youtube which shows gameplay and other features of the spica?



*www.youtube.com/user/Goudie35
this guy has all videos demonstrating games on spica. Graphics aren't that good. Any way check 'em out. And there are 2 or 3 other videos. Just search.
There's no spica video on youtube that I 've nt seen....lol....


----------------
@suchit

I stay in hyderabad. Still I have few shops to cover and find out. If I dont find it here, planning to get it from ebay.




sriharsha_madineni said:


> OT@Vulpine
> 
> Harsha, saw your post on TE  looks like no one bothered about your post there na. That is why I avoid it.



ha ha....U 've seen it!!....I wrote a long post and no replies


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 17, 2010)

vulpine said:


> *www.youtube.com/user/Goudie35
> this guy has all videos demonstrating games on spica. Graphics aren't that good. Any way check 'em out. And there are 2 or 3 other videos. Just search.
> There's no spica video on youtube that I 've nt seen....lol....
> 
> ...




sorry i tht u stay in mumbai...
and

rofl..
its sAchit not sUchit...


----------



## vulpine (Apr 17, 2010)

@suchit ooops sachit
My bad!!! don't mind!!



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFbtoIfy8-s

This is speed forge 3d on spica
If U observe, the phone is really struggling!! the video is not smooth and it stutters. The same game I 've checked on G1 and magic plays marginally better

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK_d-8Cohvg


----------



## arunks (Apr 17, 2010)

@SRIHARSHA
can u plz guide me in upgrading my spice from 1.5 android to 2.1 version with latest official firmware from samsung, i think its i570EXXJD1 (which i have already downloaded)

plz provide me steps or  link to the steps so that i can easily upgrade to 2.1

I have read full thread here and got some links from your posts which lead to samdroid.net posts and there i got info that it can done by odin etc.

but i m not able to get the proper procedure to do it.
and also do i need to do rooting also...

Please guide me.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 17, 2010)

@Arun 
Dude I have an exam tomorrow kinda busy now. 

goto page 5 of this thread. you have all the info you need and a short tutorial on it. 


---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------

Spice again 

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------

Spice again  
You own this phone man don't spell it wrong


----------



## arunks (Apr 18, 2010)

ok thanx Sriharsha... i will try from page 5 ..

and 

for sorry for the spicy spice spica 

donno why i type spice  

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------

@Sriharsha..

i tried from page5 and subsequent links but i m not able to understand fully..

i read in one of odin guides



> We set your phone to the Downloader mode
> Click once:
> 
> 
> voldown+cam+switching-on


 
but how to do that... not able to continue 

Please give me procedure here step by step whenver u get free time...

It will help other users also..

thanx in advance sriharsha.


----------



## vulpine (Apr 18, 2010)

arunks said:


> but how to do that... not able to continue
> 
> )



I think you should press and hold "volume down" and "camera" buttons and switch on the device. then it enters the download mode.

Symbian phones used to have much weird key combination to hard format them!


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 19, 2010)

A  new asian firmware has been released with 2.1  eclair (samsung firmware site..nt officialy ).
All those u hv already flashed,cn u plz try tht firmware n giv ur opinions.
Thanks.


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 19, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> A  new asian firmware has been released with 2.1  eclair (samsung firmware site..nt officialy ).
> All those u hv already flashed,cn u plz try tht firmware n giv ur opinions.
> Thanks.





since we have already flashed and u havnt it would be better if u flash it and tell  
us your opinions about it..

i will be waiting for another month to flash again..
will see if a better firmware comes by..

who knws even 2.5 mite come out..


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 19, 2010)

Ya i'l surely flash n tell..
im just waiting for my clat exam to gt over on 9th May..
Coz dont want any prob 2 cum 2 my phone b4 tht i dont gt tym 2 solve it 
Itz so difficult 2 resist flashing to 2.1


----------



## vulpine (Apr 19, 2010)

I got some info from samsung official on spica
They have stopped sending spicas to retail outlets and probably they would restore it after official 2.1 upgrade is available
The reason was few early adopters were complaining about lack of basic features(BT, camera options.etc..) which are available in 2.1. So, they thought its wise to promote and sell a 2.1 equipped spica.

So, only leftout stocks are available at outlets. Is spica so popular in HYD?? almost no stock at many dealers : (


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 19, 2010)

Itz abt being popular in hyd dude..i guess samsung rolled oyr vry few phones in evry city.
Coz here in delhi also,all stocks were finished 3  weeks back.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 20, 2010)

arunks said:


> ok thanx Sriharsha... i will try from page 5 ..
> 
> and
> 
> ...



Switch off your phone and then switch it on while holding volume down+ camera button simultaneously.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 20, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> A  new asian firmware has been released with 2.1  eclair (samsung firmware site..nt officialy ).
> All those u hv already flashed,cn u plz try tht firmware n giv ur opinions.
> Thanks.



*I570EDXJC4*  requied New .ops fil*e

*first time when i flash  it show me 0.0MB space on my phone memory so not able to install any software . after some searching i solve problem by 


> fix it with odin flash with old ops (spica.ops) and use boot, phone, csc from DXJB3 (tick reboot, protec ops, reset time, DEBUG ONLY and PDA FORMAT) after the phone restart.. wait till samsung appear then turn it off. go to download mode again and now flash again with FW DXJC4. use NEW OPS (tick one package, reboot, protect ops, reset timer) WITHOUT DEBUG ONLY..


FW is good  i use it since last three days and no problem with it 

i root this FW by LK2.02 - Root, Recovery 

remove Samsung keyboard and home screen and install helix launcher + HTC IME

i m going to create new thread for this device because author of this thread not updating first page.


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 20, 2010)

ankitsagwekar said:


> *I570EDXJC4*  requied New .ops fil*e
> 
> *first time when i flash  it show me 0.0MB space on my phone memory so not able to install any software . after some searching i solve problem by FW is good  i use it since last three days and no problem with it
> 
> ...






so does this mean u used the spica.ops instead of the spica_jc3.ops??
or is there a new *.ops file???


btw wen i flashed i just selected the options written in Sriharsha's guide...
worked perfect..
tho even i used the spica.ops (old) one bt that was bcz Samsung firmwares made a stupid mistake and gave me the old one along with odin...


2nd time it was normal..
i DID NOT do all the stuff u did..


im a lil confused here..
is Sriharsha ka guide proper or shuld i follow Sameer Prabhakar ka guide??

in that i had to select a lot more options..
Sriharsha's guide is very simple and easy..


----------



## srigowri (Apr 20, 2010)

iam going to exchange my  nokia 5239  and buy a samsung s 5620 monte  is it better or not


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 20, 2010)

ankitsagwekar said:


> *I570EDXJC4*  requied New .ops fil*e
> 
> *first time when i flash  it show me 0.0MB space on my phone memory so not able to install any software . after some searching i solve problem by FW is good  i use it since last three days and no problem with it
> 
> ...


I didn't quite get what your doubts are????
As far as I know, if you use old *.ops file, you should have been stuck at the boot screen with exclamation mark and you can't boot either.

Flashing would be successful only if you had used new ops file and that 0MB bug has something to do with check list in odin like that debug option or something I'm not sure of. It's not because of the *.ops file since you can't successfully flash your phone with old ops file.

Also did you use any mods or what for that helix launcher + Htc IME ??

Are you saying about the author of this thread???



sachitgul said:


> so does this mean u used the spica.ops instead of the spica_jc3.ops??
> or is there a new *.ops file???
> 
> 
> ...


I was confused myself after reading several guides, so I compiled mine which had simple steps that I followed to flash mine, nothing flashy just plain simple 

I think that tut should be same for any further 2.1 upgrades, where in only the firmware changes, all the flashing steps should be the same.

OT: My UG exams are finally over, so time for trying out some modded firmwares. All I know are those from samdroid forums. Please suggest if you have any other alternatives.



srigowri said:


> iam going to exchange my  nokia 5239  and buy a samsung s 5620 monte  is it better or not



If you are not particular about the OS of this phone, then for sure it's a good buy considering the specs, 262K capacitive touch screen,3G, Wifi, GPS all under 9K, I think monte has an advantage over the 5800 twins 5230 & 5233 since they either have wifi or 3G or GPS but not all. The only advantage of those is the Symbian OS.

Monte being run on samsung proprietary OS, you won't be having that many 3rd party apps, So if you are OK with it then go for it


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 20, 2010)

The steps told by ankit r only 4 tht particular new asian firmware which is having 0  mb issue.


----------



## arunks (Apr 20, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> I was confused myself after reading several guides, so I compiled mine which had simple steps that I followed to flash mine, nothing flashy just plain simple
> 
> I think that tut should be same for any further 2.1 upgrades, where in only the firmware changes, all the flashing steps should be the same.
> 
> OT: My UG exams are finally over, so time for trying out some modded firmwares. All I know are those from samdroid forums. Please suggest if you have any other alternatives.


 
where is this guide by sriharsha..

I didn't find it on page 5.... may be post counts to be shown on one page is different for me than sriharsha... 
I read full thread very quickly... may be i missed it in hurry...

anybody plz provide me link direct to that post..so that i can upgrade to latest official samsung firmwire and do rooting... thnx in advance...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 20, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> The steps told by ankit r only 4 tht particular new asian firmware which is having 0  mb issue.


No that issue is faced by many users since late 2009, with the leaked 2.1 firmware. 


arunks said:


> where is this guide by sriharsha..
> 
> I didn't find it on page 5.... may be post counts to be shown on one page is different for me than sriharsha...
> I read full thread very quickly... may be i missed it in hurry...
> ...


Its post no *134*


----------



## arunks (Apr 21, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> No that issue is faced by many users since late 2009, with the leaked 2.1 firmware.
> 
> Its post no *134*


 thanx for quick reply ..i also found it on page no.14 on my side....

anyways i m gonna follow it and will try latest jd1 firmware now...

can u plz tell me whats benefit of rooting and how to do it on the jd1 firmware...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 21, 2010)

This might help



amitabhishek said:


> In our phones it asks for normally  permission before granting su rights. Something like this:
> 
> *img85.imageshack.us/img85/632/88865437.png
> 
> ...




---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------

For rooting JD1 Use the same link from samdroid forums that you posted before
*3.ly/dSzp


----------



## arunks (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey i downloaded i570EXXJD1.rar and In that there are many files named as

I570EXXJD1_Phone
I570EXXJD1_CL230668_PDA
I570EXXJA1_CL132638_Bootloader
I570EOXEJD1-CSC-MULTI-CL232064

But in sriharsha guide its mentioned to use  I570EXXJD1_PDA.rar file.

What abt other files... r they needed or not??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 22, 2010)

arunks said:


> Hey i downloaded i570EXXJD1.rar and In that there are many files named as
> 
> I570EXXJD1_Phone
> I570EXXJD1_CL230668_PDA
> ...


Put them under respective columns in odin and Flash.

These were not there in JCE so they aren't mentioned in my post.


----------



## arunks (Apr 22, 2010)

yippppeeeeeeeee   

I upgraded successfully to 2.1 android jd1 version...

and i m very much happy with it becoz i got the following good features..

first of all keyboard is not slow now..
zoom and other feature in camera
inbuilt task manager
bluetooth transfers
full screen stretch during video playback
my files to access card directly
voice functionalities
phone search


the only problem i have seen till nw is that phone sometimes is slow in while switching between applications or screens 

Anyways now i want to do rooting for my spica and will see increased speed and will post the reviews...

Thanks sriharsha for your quick replies and flash guide....


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 23, 2010)

Any suggestions on using phone as modem to connect to PC.

Tried PDA net, but I want something with full functionality,
Wifi tether if possible???


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 23, 2010)

> Any suggestions on using phone as modem to connect to PC.
> 
> Tried PDA net, but I want something with full functionality,
> Wifi tether if possible???


Maybe this can help. Are you on a 7500 or 5700 ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 23, 2010)

^^ Thanks for the link 
After installation, an error msg popped up that 'netfilter' not found on  my phone. What should I be doing now?? 		
I'm on 5700


----------



## arunks (Apr 24, 2010)

@sriharsha...

I hv tried to understand rooting procedure from the link shared by u..

does it include the following steps:

1 Download LK2-02-1_update.zip
2 Put it to root of SD card! (mount or with help adb)
3 Download Kernel: i5700_LK2-02_PDA.7z
4 Flash i5700_LK2-xx_PDA by Odin as PDA file 
5 Kernel will flash and Spica reboot and enter in Recovery
6 select "apply any zip from SD': 
7 select: LK2-xx_update.zip
8 press Ок + Home for confirm
9 when you see "Install from sd card complete" press ОК for reboot.
10 To check install any terminal and on entering 'su' shell prompt wud change to # from $.
and check here also Settings -> About: LeshaK's Kernel v.LK2.01

*Is 4th step same as I flashed JD1 from ur guide??*
*As said in 5th step , Will it automatically reboot in to recovery or should i press volume down+start call+switch on button?*

*So should i continue rooting with above method?*


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 24, 2010)

Sri I wish I knew a definite answer but since I don't have access to the phone Im not sure what I would do at this point. However the first thing I would do is contact the folks on xda and see if i can get some help out there  .


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 24, 2010)

arunks said:


> @sriharsha...
> 
> I hv tried to understand rooting procedure from the link shared by u..
> 
> ...



Yeah 4th step is same as flashing JD1.

According to that guide phone should reboot in recovery mode itself. If it doesn't then may be you'll have to do it manually.

I haven't rooted with this guide since mine is JCE, but steps in that guide are pretty straightforward, so that shouldn't be a problem.

But if you are not sure of any step, then its probably better to wait for someone with JD1 to try this and then you can do the same.



FilledVoid said:


> Sri I wish I knew a definite answer but since I don't have access to the phone Im not sure what I would do at this point. However the first thing I would do is contact the folks on xda and see if i can get some help out there  .



Yep sure, I'll try that.
BTW I'm able to see a wireless network as " Android tethering" both on my PC and iPod touch. It just connects with an ip error and no progress. Anyways I'll try to ask this in XDA forum, I haven't used it much since it's more like HTC exclusive


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 24, 2010)

*new ROM*

i create new ROM base on *I570EDXJC4


what's different in it ?

*

android 2.1
remove useless software (layer,jblend,myspace,divx registration,Samsung keyboard etc)
178MB free space
Jbed Java 
*link will be post soon




*


----------



## vulpine (Apr 24, 2010)

he he I finally got my spica today!!!!

price paid 12,700. got it from mobile gallery mehdipatnam.
here are my few initial thoughts:

Device is larger and much thinner than i expected!
Feels light but solid
Display is very good still to check sunlight legibility.
Touch feels really responsive, placing ur finger on screen is enough to register input.
swiping and animations are all very smooth
It runs android donut.
got used to potrait keyboard very quickly this is my first preference as 
    landscape KB lags a bit.
Leather pouch is very handy and looks good. Good thought by samsung
some negatives:
As of now i noticed
keyboard is really laggy more so in landscape. I hope it is resolved in 2.1

Attaching a few pics
*the box*
*img690.imageshack.us/img690/5715/dsc01963k.th.jpg

*img443.imageshack.us/img443/9615/dsc01964o.th.jpg
*contents*
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/8606/dsc01966v.th.jpg
*ear piece also notice screen protector*
*img7.imageshack.us/img7/3937/dsc01977zx.th.jpg
*lock screen:: for got pattern try again*
*img404.imageshack.us/img404/2932/dsc01980n.th.jpg
*lock screen again finally got it
It looks like scratch but Its not scratch just smudge*
*img404.imageshack.us/img404/2932/dsc01980n.th.jpg
*leather case back*
*img101.imageshack.us/img101/3058/dsc01993q.th.jpg
*leather case front*
*img72.imageshack.us/img72/9649/dsc01992w.th.jpg
*Homescreen*
*img153.imageshack.us/img153/5168/dsc01984n.th.jpg

*img219.imageshack.us/img219/8774/dsc01975c.th.jpg

edit: Pictures look SOOOO blown out!!!
edit:Finally managed to post thumbnails


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome 2  d spica family dude..
Congrats..
N btw it runs android cupcake and nt donut


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats Harshaa
Treat eppudu 
Avunu White emaindi??
Yep as jain_pranav said 1.5 is Cupcake, Donut is 1.6 
Looks like both our phones are from same batch and same distributor.
*img25.imageshack.us/img25/9431/20100424215227.th.jpg


----------



## vulpine (Apr 24, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Congrats Harshaa
> Treat eppudu
> Avunu White emaindi??
> Yep as jain_pranav said 1.5 is Cupcake, Donut is 1.6
> ...



Thanks!!
Hyd'bad ki vachai Racha cheddam!!

white....I love it...But didn't get it.
Actually black looks better in flesh its like matte black and it feels good!!!


Same pinch bro!!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 25, 2010)

vulpine said:


> Thanks!!
> Hyd'bad ki vachai Racha cheddam!!
> 
> white....I love it...But didn't get it.
> ...


Coming on May 4th  
actually Gitam exam ki le,

Are you planning to come to Chris Pfeiffer's stunt show near prasad's at 5PM on May 4th  
Check this for more info 
*tinyurl.com/2w6ngls

---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------

*@Filledvoid*
Looks like *this *mod  has netfiilter added to it and I hope this works for tethering.

I'll try this mod tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## arunks (Apr 25, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Yeah 4th step is same as flashing JD1.
> 
> According to that guide phone should reboot in recovery mode itself. If it doesn't then may be you'll have to do it manually.
> 
> ...


Hey I m successful in rooting my spica having JD1 in first try itself with those steps...


----------



## vulpine (Apr 25, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Coming on May 4th
> actually Gitam exam ki le,
> 
> Are you planning to come to Chris Pfeiffer's stunt show near prasad's at 5PM on May 4th
> ...




Really??!!
I m not sure. But I ll try



arunks said:


> Hey I m successful in rooting my spica having JD1 in first try itself with those steps...



Congos!!!

My spica is still a baby Its has got a long way to go.

-------------


Need some help here
I have a wired internet via ethernet on my lappy
can i share the internet to my phone via wifi??

I 've tried a lot but in vain
If anyone is successful please help me...


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 25, 2010)

Considering the thread is getting huge beyond belief why don't you guys set up a couple of links to good/important posts about the Phone or Android and Ill make an Index for them in here or the Android thread!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 25, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Considering the thread is getting huge beyond belief why don't you guys set up a couple of links to good/important posts about the Phone or Android and Ill make an Index for them in here or the Android thread!


Thank You 
I was about to ask you if something like that was possible since most of them are asking about the same links again and again and It would be easy if we had an Index. 

We'll try to come up with some useful links, then finalize the list and create an Index


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 26, 2010)

*@Filledvoid
*Finally got working wifi tethering 
Modded my phone with LK2.02 mod( for netfilter)
The app from the link you specified didn't work, It creates a adhoc network and I'm able to connect, but ip is not assigned on client side.
 Checked samdroid forums and noticed that app was modified to Spica and was posted in samdroid forums. uninstalled previous app and installed this one, and viola tethering works like a charm.

Link: *tinyurl.com/2cdya5l

*img210.imageshack.us/img210/4418/cap201004261118.th.jpg*img717.imageshack.us/img717/2830/cap2010042611181n.th.jpg
*img717.imageshack.us/img717/6033/cap2010042611181.th.jpg*img689.imageshack.us/img689/4850/img0129a.th.png*img11.imageshack.us/img11/2260/img0130.th.png*img683.imageshack.us/img683/3061/img0134.th.png


----------



## the4thwarrier (Apr 26, 2010)

When the phone is in normal usb mode the device manager shows "SAMSUNG ANDROID USB MODEM" but when i switch over to the download mode the device manager automatically shows "SAMSUNG CDMA MODEM" under the modems section......what shud i do,please help me out with this problem

---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 PM ----------




sriharsha_madineni said:


> Can't understand what you mean by downloaded file ??
> 
> Yes, your phone should be switched on, but should be in "_Download mode_" , refer STEP-4 in that tut




when i use the phone in normal usb mode then the device manager shows "SAMSUNG ANDROID USB MODEM" but when i switch to the download mode the device manager automatically changes the modem to "SAMSUNG CDMA MODEM".....what shud i do,please help me out with this issue


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 26, 2010)

the4thwarrier said:


> When the phone is in normal usb mode the device manager shows "SAMSUNG ANDROID USB MODEM" but when i switch over to the download mode the device manager automatically shows "SAMSUNG CDMA MODEM" under the modems section......what shud i do,please help me out with this problem
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...



Read Post no 134 of this thread


----------



## the4thwarrier (Apr 26, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Read Post no 134 of this thread




Tried that but now it shows "SAMSUNG MOBILE MODEM".....have been trying to load 2.1 onto my phone from about 9 in the morning but still no success


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 26, 2010)

the4thwarrier said:


> Tried that but now it shows "SAMSUNG MOBILE MODEM".....have been trying to load 2.1 onto my phone from about 9 in the morning but still no success



Let Me get back home to answer you in brief.
Go through that tutorial again on post 134 
, and crosscheck each step. That might help.

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 PM ----------

OK I'm Back, What exactly is your problem, If it shows Samsung Mobile Modem, then there shouldn't be any issue!!!!!
Is Odin stuck at "setting up connection" or any other error ??

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------

Here's my contribution to that index list.

Starting with the specs of phone, since it is not listed in India site yet, I'm posting Ireland Samsung's site. *

SPECS & REVIEW*

Samsung Spica

Spica With 2.1 Review by GSM Arena
*
OFFICIAL FIRMWARES*

Samsung-Firmware.webs should be the one stop site for all our official firmware needs.

*MODDED FIRMWARES, **FLASHING GUIDES,*
 *ROOTING ETC.*

Samdroid Forums - You can find all Spica specific mods and rooting guides here.

Sameer Prabhakar's 2.1 Flashing Guide 

Sameer Prabhakar's Rooting guide

I followed these guides to flash mine too, but I had many doubts while going through these guides, So I compiled my very own guide which I feel, is more plain and easy. You have to say if it's useful or not 

2.1 Flashing guide by Harsha 

I personally feel rooting methods from Samdroid forums are far better, so its your choice finally.

These are a few links that came to my mind. Share yours and lets create a better Index for this thread.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 26, 2010)

Thankies! I have edited the first post a bit and included the URLs in it. Ill check with other Mods and see if I can create a separate post for it on the first page. Keep those contributions coming and Ill edit accordingly.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 26, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Thankies! I have edited the first post a bit and included the URLs in it. Ill check with other Mods and see if I can create a separate post for it on the first page. Keep those contributions coming and Ill edit accordingly.


Thank you 
Yeah it would be better if you can create a separate post


----------



## kalpik (Apr 26, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Thankies! I have edited the first post a bit and included the URLs in it. Ill check with other Mods and see if I can create a separate post for it on the first page. Keep those contributions coming and Ill edit accordingly.


I'm afraid that can't be done without meddling with the database


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 26, 2010)

Nonetheless it has been done. You should have a single post for the Index now  . Now keep them contributions coming.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 26, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Nonetheless it has been done. You should have a single post for the Index now  . Now keep them contributions coming.


OMGWTFBBQ! What did you do?! 

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------

Ah! You moved one of your earlier dated posts to this thread! Nice thinking


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 26, 2010)

> OMGWTFBBQ! What did you do?!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------
> 
> Ah! You moved one of your earlier dated posts to this thread! Nice thinking


HAHAHA yes that seems to work fine.


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 26, 2010)

Great work FillVoid!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 26, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> HAHAHA yes that seems to work fine.


aaaaaaaaaw sooper Thanks 

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------

orupadu nandi


----------



## vulpine (Apr 27, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> *@Filledvoid
> *Finally got working wifi tethering
> Modded my phone with LK2.02 mod( for netfilter)
> The app from the link you specified didn't work, It creates a adhoc network and I'm able to connect, but ip is not assigned on client side.
> ...




Harsha,
Can this app be used to 'reverse tether' I mean sharing sharing PC internet on phone.
I 've searched a bit and found that android doesn't support ad-hoc!!
So, wifi access point is the only way or am I missing some thing?

BTW, how do U guys access connect to internet..???


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 27, 2010)

vulpine said:


> Harsha,
> Can this app be used to 'reverse tether' I mean sharing sharing PC internet on phone.
> I 've searched a bit and found that android doesn't support ad-hoc!!
> So, wifi access point is the only way or am I missing some thing?
> ...



Yeah I tried to do the same, bridged my LAN and Wifi Card and created a adhoc network. But phone is not able to detect this network, even when I entered Network Name manually.

But even my MotoRokr had ways to share Pc's internet connection with phone. So may be there are ways of doing this on Android. I have no idea how!!

I normally connect to Internet via Wifi Router if I'm in home and outdoors I use GPRS connection.


----------



## vulpine (Apr 27, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> But even my MotoRokr had ways to share Pc's internet connection with phone. So may be there are ways of doing this on Android. I have no idea how!!
> 
> I normally connect to Internet via Wifi Router if I'm in home and outdoors I use GPRS connection.



Yeah there are ways to make android do ad-hoc. I found a guide demonstrated on G1. It requires rooting though. I don't want to root just for this (or this early)

I found a sofware called connectify which turns ur PC into a wifi  accesspoint
unfortunately it works on WIN7 only. I'm still on good ol' Xp.


----------



## ashish_karoo (Apr 27, 2010)

hi, i have been following the forum for a long time. I have one doubt. can I flash my spica with my PC having Vista business(Using the  steps given in the forum earlier). In some other forum i read theat it works with XP only.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 27, 2010)

ashish_karoo said:


> hi, i have been following the forum for a long time. I have one doubt. can I flash my spica with my PC having Vista business(Using the  steps given in the forum earlier). In some other forum i read theat it works with XP only.


You can flash it in Vista  No problems at all.

Infact I flashed mine in Win 7, so vista shouldn't be a problem at all. But run ODIN in admin mode.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 29, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!
Where's everyone


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 29, 2010)

Everyone is waiting for sriharsha to come up with something new he discovered in the phone..any app or sumthn which is just amazing


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 29, 2010)

> Can this app be used to 'reverse tether' I mean sharing sharing PC internet on phone.
> I 've searched a bit and found that android doesn't support ad-hoc!!
> So, wifi access point is the only way or am I missing some thing?


My phone works great this way. I sometimes get tired of my system and use my phone instead to browse while on the bed  . All you need is to setup the network right ad your phone should automatically find the wireless access point. If you have it protected then enter the password etc. At the moment I have BSNL Router connected to a Wireless Router which is setup to act like a bridge. Thus It allows for downloading for applications and any other tasks quite easy  .


----------



## vulpine (Apr 29, 2010)

Good News!!!

Samsung India is updating spica to android 2.1 They have released it on apr 25 For now, This can be done only at samsung service centers(only in major cities as of now). Call customer care to know if its available in your city.
Ofcourse update is free
Update through NPS is not available yet.
Also read that they are selling spica with 2.1 from next week


Firmware they are updating to is i570EDDJC5
I have read it here


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 29, 2010)

vulpine said:


> Good News!!!
> 
> Samsung India is updating spica to android 2.1 They have released it on apr 25 For now,
> 
> ...



waiting samsung-firmware to release this firmware


----------



## vulpine (Apr 29, 2010)

ankitsagwekar said:


> waiting samsung-firmware to release this firmware



unless any of us update to this firmware, backup, and upload it.
I dont think there is any one from India in samsung-firmware mods. I may be wrong tho.


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 30, 2010)

Well i also read the comments posted there..2 ppl frm chennai n delhi r sayn itz available.
Im frm delhi..il jst confirm 2mrw.great news if itz true


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow this is great news indeed . Definitely didn't think it would come out that fast!


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 30, 2010)

vulpine said:


> unless any of us update to this firmware, backup, and upload it.
> I dont think there is any one from India in samsung-firmware mods. I may be wrong tho.



do you know how to backup firmware with kernel and csc ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 30, 2010)

ankitsagwekar said:


> do you know how t
> o backup firmware with kernel and csc ?



donno about that, but lk mod enables you to back up to a pda file.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 30, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> donno about that, but lk mod enables you to back up to a pda file.



it's only backup filesystem 

may we all need to request this firmware in samsung-firmware.com


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 30, 2010)

No its filesystem+data


----------



## vulpine (Apr 30, 2010)

ankitsagwekar said:


> do you know how to backup firmware with kernel and csc ?



Install LK kernel on your 2.1 phone and you can backup a tar file to your SD card
not sure if it works on Indian firmware, though leshak says that it works on any 2.1

read here


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 30, 2010)

It should work on all the firmwares prior to JD1 irrespective of country.


----------



## vulpine (Apr 30, 2010)

Guys this is me  at this point

I'm really going mad!!!
I can't access calendar with out signing into my G account. This android is so much Dependant on internet like any other Google product out there!!!
I dare to say android is not suitable for India or I should say India is not yet ready for android

I have recharged with 98 vodafone gprs and know what only browser works and that too wap sites. It doesn't work else where (not even when i want to sign in my G acc in market or calendar) For that vodafone mobile connect is needed it seems, which costs 500 pm for 500MB (my unlimited home plan is much cheaper)

I have not no ways to access internet except for buying a router, which i will or i should be doing soon.

@harsha
U use docomo rite?? Is it gprs plan like my vodafone?
i mean Can u access market and other stuff?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 30, 2010)

Docomo is cool man  no such problems. It has got full access and no ports are blocked unlike some providers . All apps have complete access.

Sachit is facing the same issue with Vodafone, why not switch provider. I know changing provider is not that easy considering your contact number issues, kaani aa vodafone tho chache kanna better kada.

Airtel plans kuda bane unnai chudu


----------



## vulpine (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm using secondary sim on my spica. so, switching network is not a problem
my main sim is airtel I would try with it once.

whats the docomo plan for internet that you are using?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 30, 2010)

Currently I'm on Rs.48 Plan with 100MB day limit and 2GB Night limit(11-7) for a month.

Rs.98 plan offers double bandwidth, 200MB day and 4GB night for a month.

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 PM ----------

Speed I usually get 
*img3.imageshack.us/img3/3278/cap201004302335.th.jpg




---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------

Here are a few data plans from Docomo 
*tinyurl.com/2fntm4y

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------

BTW has anyone tried the new Samdroid mod *tinyurl.com/339mf66
Looks interesting 

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------

Suggest some interesting apps guys, Enough firmware blah blah, time for some apps


----------



## vulpine (Apr 30, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Currently I'm on Rs.48 Plan with 100MB day limit and 2GB Night limit(11-7) for a month.
> 
> Rs.98 plan offers double bandwidth, 200MB day and 4GB night for a month.
> 
> ...



Those some really decent speeds!!
and thanks for that Docomo page plans are really good.
I will try airtel 98 plan first and see if it works for me!! if not I ll be at docomo store next day


Leshak mods are really tempting me to mod my spica!! But I'm not daring enough.


----------



## vulpine (May 1, 2010)

Airtel is working very well. Internet is accessible in every app unlike vodafone. tried RC24(200MB for 5 days)
RC98 is better as its more VFM(2GB for 30 days)

Finally I feel a little better now.
---------------------------------

Guys I have a doubt
My internal memory has filled up already though there are not more than 15 apps(less than 1MB each)
I have removed few and now count is 10. still i have low space warning
I think some thing else is eating up!!
any solutions??
Is there any app to manage phone internal memory?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 1, 2010)

vulpine said:


> Airtel is working very well. Internet is accessible in every app unlike vodafone. tried RC24(200MB for 5 days)
> RC98 is better as its more VFM(2GB for 30 days)
> 
> Finally I feel a little better now.
> ---------------------------------


Is Airtel edge available in your locality, if not then speed is a pain in the ass. Tried it before moving to Docomo.





> Guys I have a doubt
> My internal memory has filled up already though there are not more than 15 apps(less than 1MB each)
> I have removed few and now count is 10. still i have low space warning
> I think some thing else is eating up!!
> ...



I think you need to root your phone, if you want to fiddle with internal  memory.
Also try Leshak's LK mod which has app2sd, that would be a better  solution provided you are willing to root


----------



## vulpine (May 1, 2010)

> Is Airtel edge available in your locality, if not then speed is a pain in the ass. Tried it before moving to Docomo.



I have n't checked the speeds but they are decent. It shows E on notification bar that means EDGE?? rite.....



> I think you need to root your phone, if you want to fiddle with internal  memory.
> Also try Leshak's LK mod which has app2sd, that would be a better  solution provided you are willing to root



ROOT this word makes me panic 
I still need some getting used to before i root.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (May 1, 2010)

vulpine said:


> Guys I have a doubt
> My internal memory has filled up already though there are not more than 15 apps(less than 1MB each)
> I have removed few and now count is 10. still i have low space warning
> I think some thing else is eating up!!
> ...





sriharsha_madineni said:


> I think you need to root your phone, if you want to fiddle with internal  memory.
> Also try Leshak's LK mod which has app2sd, that would be a better  solution provided you are willing to root



LOL

@ vulpine *clear Cache* of application and you browser

go to Setting -> Applications -> manage application -> select any program - click Clear cache

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------

i create new ROM base on *I570EDXJC4


what's different in it ?

*

android 2.1
remove useless software (layer,jblend,myspace,divx registration,Samsung keyboard etc)
178MB free space
Jbed Java 

ppl who don't like mod rom must try this i didnot make any wide changes in ROM even kernel is not rooted just remove useless software to free some internal memory. also you must try jbed, jbed is very good application to run java on device which does not have native java support 

ROM is tested since week and not got any problem

here is link

Mediafire

Rapidshare Hotfile Megaupload


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 1, 2010)

^^
I haven't come across any <1MB app which uses so much cache to fill up internal memory.


----------



## Ei8t (May 1, 2010)

Got my Spica today from alfa for 13.3K with 8 GB Card.....Its 2.1 out of the box


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 1, 2010)

Ei8t said:


> Got my Spica today from alfa for 13.3K with 8 GB Card.....Its 2.1 out of the box


Now that's some good news


----------



## vulpine (May 2, 2010)

> @ vulpine *clear Cache* of application and you browser
> 
> go to Setting -> Applications -> manage application -> select any program - click Clear cache



Thanks for the reply ankit

But I figured it out yesterday. I reset my phone and carefully watched how internal memory varied with installation of apps



> I haven't come across any <1MB app which uses so much cache to fill up internal memory.


Browser and maps seem to be taking up lot of cache.
Clearing cache frees up to 12-15mb of memory!!!



> i create new ROM base on *I570EDXJC4
> 
> 
> what's different in it ?
> ...



Thats good to know. Have you posted it in samdroid? Might be helpful to others



Ei8t said:


> Got my Spica today from alfa for 13.3K with 8 GB Card.....Its 2.1 out of the box



Huh!! finally!! I hope they promote it well this time

Is 8GB available in the box? or you bought it separately


----------



## Ei8t (May 2, 2010)

vulpine said:


> Thanks for the reply ankit
> 
> Huh!! finally!! I hope they promote it well this time
> 
> Is 8GB available in the box? or you bought it separately



It was 12.4k with 2GB but i exchanged it with 8GB for 0.7K
I am not able to Log into the Market....showing some error  Help??Hpw to do a Hard Reset??


----------



## ashish_karoo (May 2, 2010)

Ei8t said:


> It was 12.4k with 2GB but i exchanged it with 8GB for 0.7K
> I am not able to Log into the Market....showing some error  Help??Hpw to do a Hard Reset??



Is it with receipt or without receipt.


----------



## Ei8t (May 2, 2010)

ashish_karoo said:


> Is it with receipt or without receipt.



with Bill 1 year warranty  its 12.4k with 2GB


----------



## vulpine (May 2, 2010)

Ei8t said:


> It was 12.4k with 2GB but i exchanged it with 8GB for 0.7K
> I am not able to Log into the Market....showing some error  Help??Hpw to do a Hard Reset??



What error do u get exactly?
Type in your google account and password and you should be able to log into market.

you can factory reset your phone
Settings->SD card &phone storage->Factory data reset


----------



## vulpine (May 2, 2010)

I have found a very good way to pass my sunday time

Updated to 2.1!!
The process at one point of time scared the day lights out of me 
I updated to *i570EXXJD4* downloaded from samsung firmwares. The chaos started when i found 4 files in the i570EXXJD4.rar file

I570EXXJD1_Phone.tar
I570EOXEJD2-CSC-MULTI-CL263367.tar
I570EXXJA1_CL132638_Bootloader.tar
I570EXXJD4_PDA.tar

I unrar ed them to a folder. Confused which guide to follow
I gave respective files in ODIN software's four fields.

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/6876/78437419.jpg


 It got stuck at 6/8 process still showing 'downloading' on phone 5 min later.

*img709.imageshack.us/img709/2033/xpt5002.jpg

I thought "this is it!! and my phone's bricked ???"
Removed the battery and entered download mode again. thank god it worked.

For those who want to upgrade to JD4 just have a look at procedure i followed
First of all
Download 

Odin 4.03
    spica_jc3.ops
    i570EXXJD4.rar
and extract i570EXXJD4.rar, You will get four files
*All the files should be in the same folder*
_I forgot this first time and it didn't work_

*Before starting I recommend backing up your APN lists by using APN backup software found in market*

1. Hard format *2767*3855# It takes some time and screen shows up as when it was new
2. Switch off remove SD and sim
3. enter download mode by press and holding 'volume down+camera+switch on'  till download appears
4. Connect to PC and check if drivers are installed properly- Go to Computer Management->Device Manager
It should look like this. If not install drivers again by downloading here
5.Open Odin software and you should see COM port number on left top
6. It should be same as 'samsung USB modem' properties
 In my case its COM21


*img13.imageshack.us/img13/7059/69757664.jpg


7. Edit:*put all the four files in respective fields*

8.Click on start

9. Process takes not more than 5min
10.your phone boots and shows flan lock screen

*img709.imageshack.us/img709/9130/xpt5008.jpg


*img440.imageshack.us/img440/1310/xpt5010.jpg
 


I will post my 2.1 reviews very soon

Initial reviews:
1. Home screen and lock screens looks beautiful(Is it because of 16M colors?)
2. As smooth as 1.5. if not, better!!
3. Side scrolling menu is welcome change as it is much easy to navigate


--------------------------------------------------
@sriharsha
In your guide you have used PDA only where as Prabahakar's guide says to use all four files which didn't work for me!!

So Is it OK to flash with out boot, phone, CSC files..???


----------



## Ei8t (May 2, 2010)

vulpine said:


> What error do u get exactly?
> Type in your google account and password and you should be able to log into market.
> 
> you can factory reset your phone
> Settings->SD card &phone storage->Factory data reset



While Signing in, "Can't establish a reliable data connection to the server"


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 2, 2010)

No if your firmware has those four files, then you should use them in respective fields as done by you. 

Firmware's which are packed into a single PDA file won't have those


----------



## arunks (May 2, 2010)

Hi guys.......

I hv some queries for spica .. Please answer...

1. how to create groups in contacts 
2. After installing handcent sms, i m still getting sms in default messaging application also. Means sms are repeated 2 times. How to get rid of it.
3. Is there any benefit of upgrading to indian 2.1. Currently I m on JD1.
4. Which is best keyboard for quick and not lagging typing.
5. Is live wallpapers not supported by 2.1 spica? Its not working on mine. Everytime it crashes.
6. Gallery is very simple on this. Is there any third party app for great looking gallery. I heard some 3d gallery.. How is it and where to get it.
7. I hv constant free memory range 70-80MB. Still i feel phone is slow sometimes. Like many times I dial some no. from call log it dials some other no. I think its behaving slow many times.. Does this happen with anyone else here..?

Please suggest some more cool and interesting useful apps for 2.1 spica. THanks in advance.


----------



## vulpine (May 2, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> No if your firmware has those four files, then you should use them in respective fields as done by you.
> 
> Firmware's which are packed into a single PDA file won't have those



I used Pda file only and flashed. It worked!!
I checked firmware after it booted,
csc and phone files were still of 1.5.
So That's a wrong method actually
Flashed again using all the four files now it booted well and now  phone and csc are 2.1 as well

I updated my procedure now 

May I know how to check boot loader version on my phone ?


BTW what does these csc,phone, bootloader files do..
?
I mean I flashed with out them and still phone was was working.

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------

1. how to create groups in contacts
*not sure but try creating group in google contacts*
2. After installing handcent sms, i m still getting sms in default messaging application also. Means sms are repeated 2 times. How to get rid of it.
*go to msg settings notification and disable notification *
3.Is there any benefit of upgrading to indian 2.1. Currently I m on JD1
*I think not, may be indian version gets preloaded apns*
4. Which is best keyboard for quick and not lagging typing 
*Try htc ime I love it!!! It has calibration settings my fav*
5. Is live wallpapers not supported by 2.1 spica? Its not working on mine Everytime it crashes. 
*I'm not lwp fan. Donno much*
6. Gallery is very simple on this. Is there any third party app for great looking gallery. I heard some 3d gallery.. How is it and where to get it. 
*3d gallery looks nice haven't tried though
U can get it frm XDA*
7. I hv constant free memory range 70-80MB. Still i feel phone is slow sometime
*Is it ram?? Use task killers*

HUH!!! Took a sweet haf n hour to type this on my phone


----------



## arunks (May 3, 2010)

@vulpine
Thanks mate...

*not sure but try creating group in google contacts* 
yeah i m gonna try in gmail
*go to msg settings notification and disable notification 
*thanks  
*I think not, may be indian version gets preloaded apns* 
then there's no benefit.. I think warranty will be back 

*Try htc ime I love it!!! It has calibration settings my fav* 
where to get it.. I downloaded one 4.17MB apk frm sumwhr but it didn't get installed
*
I'm not lwp fan. Donno much* 
It still crashes after trying different solutions suggested on diff sites.
*
3d gallery looks nice haven't tried though
U can get it frm XDA* 
I tried it yesterday night and its much better than the default gallery.

*Is it ram?? Use task killers* 
yeah its ram.. already 70MB+ is free...how much more ram is needed for smooth phone operations

*HUH!!! Took a sweet haf n hour to type this on my phone* 
thats why i want a fast keyboard app to type as i used to type very fast with my e51 keypad


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 3, 2010)

Ahhh had a bad day yesterday, First I upgraded my friend's Brand new Spica to 2.1 + samdroid mod. Then I did the same with mine, but somehow it ended up in boot loop and I wasn't able to boot it other than Recovery mode.

Tried to flash other firmware, but no use. Fiddled around with debug options in ODIN and 4 firmwares,3 mods and 12 hrs later, my phone is up and running. WHat an ordeal damn !!!!!!!!!!

End result was good though. Phone is much much faster now and battery back up has improved again. Opera mini is rendering pages as if I'm on 3G, super fast rendering now. Overall samdroid mod is definitely a good one.

Live wallpaper is working 

*img688.imageshack.us/img688/9021/cap201005031328.th.jpg*img9.imageshack.us/img9/4392/cap201005031304.th.jpg*img9.imageshack.us/img9/4392/cap201005031304.th.jpg


----------



## amitabhishek (May 3, 2010)

@Vulpine @Sriharsha You guys have become masters of flashing and modding .


BTW is it only me?; with what I see; flashing a Samsung phone is more complicated than a HTC one?


----------



## FilledVoid (May 3, 2010)

> BTW is it only me?; with what I see; flashing a Samsung phone is more complicated than a HTC one?


I agree compared to the procedures I have been using to flashing my Magic it seems like the Samsung ones require you to know Advanced Calculus and Rocket Science.  .


----------



## vulpine (May 3, 2010)

> yeah i m gonna try in gmail
> *Let us know if it works!!*
> 
> where to get it.. I downloaded one 4.17MB apk frm sumwhr but it didn't get installed
> ...





sriharsha_madineni said:


> Ahhh had a bad day yesterday, First I upgraded my friend's Brand new Spica to 2.1 + samdroid mod. Then I did the same with mine, but somehow it ended up in boot loop and I wasn't able to boot it other than Recovery mode.


lol I know how it feels....



amitabhishek said:


> @Vulpine @Sriharsha You guys have become masters of flashing and modding .
> 
> 
> BTW is it only me?; with what I see; flashing a Samsung phone is more complicated than a HTC one?



Me a master?? I have just joined KG



FilledVoid said:


> I agree compared to the procedures I have been using to flashing my Magic it seems like the Samsung ones require you to know Advanced Calculus and Rocket Science.  .



True to an extent. The same procedure gives different results at different times.weird.

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------

Guys need some help here
I tagged few mp3s on my PC using media monkey and synced with phone.
Album arts are displayed for all files

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/2535/dsc02004i.jpg

but in 3D cover flow(or wat ever) Album arts  of only few albums are displayed!!

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/5991/dsc02005e.jpg

*img97.imageshack.us/img97/1057/dsc02006e.jpg

Any help??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 3, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> @Vulpine @Sriharsha You guys have become masters of flashing and modding .


lol You know what vulpine is Sri Harsha too, that's Sri Harsha and Sri Harsha  
I'm at ease with flashing and modding thanks to motorokr,5800 and iPod touch. Having said that I'm no master either, I'm just a beginner , still have to learn a lot.

I still remember your Magic review on android thread, I just thought this is just another smartphone and android is just another OS.
But I was wrong back then



> BTW is it only me?; with what I see; flashing a Samsung phone is more complicated than a HTC one?


Yeah the flashing process is not consistent with Samsung. case point What happened with mine yesterday. On the same PC one Spica ended up with new samdroid mod and other went close to bricking  



FilledVoid said:


> I agree compared to the procedures I have been using to flashing my Magic it seems like the Samsung ones require you to know Advanced Calculus and Rocket Science.  .


lol thank god( Actually Thank Leshak  ) atleast the new rooting methods are easy now. 


vulpine said:


> lol I know how it feels....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like that is a bug in 2.1. Me and sachit have the same issues with album art. Also in all tracks list, duration is erroneous with a preceding '3'. Like if a song duration is 5:30 it is shown as 35:30.

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------

Just this week, I made five of my friends to switch to Spica  they were surprised to see what this 12K phone is capable of when I showed that all those killer apps 
the side effects of it, I had to mod all five of them 

Availability is still an issue though.


----------



## vulpine (May 4, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Looks like that is a bug in 2.1. Me and sachit have the same issues with album art. Also in all tracks list, duration is erroneous with a preceding '3'. Like if a song duration is 5:30 it is shown as 35:30.



I figured it out!!! finally
had been since after noon over this!!

Compared all the album arts that were showing and those which were n't
All those which appeared are quite heavy files (more than 800x600)
and that struck me

replaced all the albumarts with high resolution ones(>1024x768) 
Voila! Now they show up!!!

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/6987/dsc02008oc.jpg


still, couldn't find out optimum resoution!! some times 800x600 files too didn't work and too large files don't support as well

What were samsung engineers smoking when they designed this!

Any way thanks 'em It was quite an experimental monday evening! Bunkd my college too....


EDIT: BTW times show correct on my device.


----------



## shoaib89 (May 5, 2010)

Hi guys..

I am going to be buying a new phone in the next couple of days and since I have been quite impressed with the Android platform I have decided to go with this. My budget is 12.5k, maybe 13.5k max and after some research I have zeroed in onto the Spica. 

Problem is that I am not able find this phone in Bangalore and most shops say that it is going to be relaunched or something in a couple of weeks. But i definitely cant spend more than 13.5k. I found one store who said he will sell a piece to me at 12.5k but also said there are 'software issues' and he will solve and sell it. What do you guys say? Should I buy from him at 12.5k or wait for relaunch considering that if it gets expensive after relaunch i cant buy it at all. Also what is the general opinion about this phone? Cos 12.5k is a big spend for me... Please let me know soon


Also if anyone knows reliable stores which sell this in Bangalore please let me know locations. 

Thanks


----------



## FilledVoid (May 5, 2010)

Hmmm my opinion would be to wait for the relaunch of the phone and then to buy it with 2.1 preloaded rather than going through the hassle . That is unless you need a phone right now of course.


----------



## shoaib89 (May 5, 2010)

Thats well and good but if they decide to increase the price due to the popularity then i wont be able to afford it. You think they would do that?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 5, 2010)

shoaib89 said:


> Thats well and good but if they decide to increase the price due to the popularity then i wont be able to afford it. You think they would do that?



Yeah I have the same concern. what if they hike price due to demand??

since there is no change hardware wise, I think getting it now would be a wise choice instead of repenting later.

You can upgrade easily so getting a 1.5 based one is not an issue.


----------



## shoaib89 (May 5, 2010)

Alright I agree with that...

Ok where do I look for this phone in Bangalore and what is the max i should pay?


----------



## ashish_karoo (May 6, 2010)

shoaib89 said:


> Alright I agree with that...
> 
> Ok where do I look for this phone in Bangalore and what is the max i should pay?



I am getting it @11890/- in Bhopal. But it is still 1.5. In the same forum someone has said that he got 2.1 out of the box from alpha(mumbai) . So, what should I do. get it from mumbai or from bhopal. Alpha price he coated was 12400/-.


----------



## tarey_g (May 6, 2010)

I got Spica today, woo hoo


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 6, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> I got Spica today, woo hoo


Congrats


----------



## tarey_g (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thx, I have to get it updated to 2.1 now.


----------



## amitabhishek (May 6, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ Thx, I have to get it updated to 2.1 now.



Congrats! How much? Just keen.


----------



## tarey_g (May 6, 2010)

12.5 incl Tax, Pune


----------



## amitabhishek (May 6, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> 12.5 incl Tax, Pune



Great phone at an unbeatable price! Enjoy your flashing and modding here.


----------



## Ei8t (May 6, 2010)

My Market place is WORKING  phew 

*Firmware Version*: 2.1-update 1

*Baseband version*: i570EDDJC5

*Kernel Version*: 2.6.29 shun.cho@SE-S605 #2

*Build No*: ECLAIR.DDJC5

My dad's 13K well spent 
Solid phone sometimes lags here and there but is pretty good


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 6, 2010)

Ei8t said:


> My Market place is WORKING  phew
> 
> *Firmware Version*: 2.1-update 1
> 
> ...


Try samdroid mod and you won't have that lag as well


----------



## ankitsagwekar (May 7, 2010)

Ei8t said:


> *Firmware Version*: 2.1-update 1
> 
> *Baseband version*: i570EDDJC5
> 
> ...



i m thinking to go to smasung service center tomorrow and get this firmware update


----------



## kalpik (May 7, 2010)

I'm so jealous of you guys! Waiting for Desire


----------



## arunks (May 7, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Try samdroid mod and you won't have that lag as well


 
which samdroid mod r u talking abt... plz tell all benefits and provide the link..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 7, 2010)

^^ This one

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------

oops here's the link


----------



## tgpraveen (May 8, 2010)

Hey all been reading this thread for many days now.
have finally got myself a spica too!
got it with 2.1 preloaded from alfa for 12.4k.
it is just awesome
earlier i was using n73 and blackberry pearl and spica due to android and also somewhat due to hardware feels miles and miles ahead.
super phone.
anybody hesitating to buy i will say go for it.


----------



## vulpine (May 8, 2010)

@tarey_g @tgpraveen

Congrats!! enjoy your spica. The Spica club is literally exploding.

@tgpraveen
Are there any other changes apart from preloaded 2.1 ?? And is the white version available this time...??


----------



## tarey_g (May 9, 2010)

This phone is better than I had expectations for , really happy with the purchase.


----------



## tgpraveen (May 9, 2010)

vulpine said:


> @tarey_g @tgpraveen
> 
> Congrats!! enjoy your spica. The Spica club is literally exploding.
> 
> ...



well i got a kies cd and manual was for 2.1
other than that no changes i guess
i dont think white is available probably.
the date of manufacturing is april 2010.
so if anyone is looking for 2.1 preloaded check for this^^.


----------



## KDroid (May 9, 2010)

The samsung galaxy spica series is the best of its range..........it has the features that other phone provide at no less than 20-22k
its value for money.....
and buy it be fore the prize rise....coz ppl are gettin more aware bout it and its demand constantly increasing.......Go for it!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 10, 2010)

^^
Congrats on getting Spica guys 

BTW Today two more of my friends got spica and I'm modding one as I type this .
Samsung should hire me for Spica PR 
Most of my friends who saw my phone ended up in buying one


----------



## vulpine (May 10, 2010)

@SriHarsha

Rather they should take you as brand ambassador  .....The way you are causing its sales.

The case is quite different with me. My friends who want a good camera, music player, Radio from a phone all of which, 5800 wins hands down at, find spica a bit disappointing. Nevertheless, they are mighty impressed with screen and OS 
They are more confused now!!


----------



## KDroid (May 12, 2010)

Spica is gr88
i got one 2 days back (i5700)
can u plzz tell how to add contacts on my screen with photo to call quickly(speed dial)
and making groups in my contacts


----------



## amitabhishek (May 12, 2010)

kunal.d said:


> Spica is gr88
> i got one 2 days back (i5700)
> can u plzz tell how to add contacts on my screen with photo to call quickly(speed dial)
> and making groups in my contacts



Long press 'contact' icon and it will place it on home screen. As far as adding photo is concerned just tap icon of that particular contact.

*img248.imageshack.us/img248/8131/devicen.png


----------



## shoaib89 (May 12, 2010)

Somebody help me get this phone in Bangalore!!


----------



## vulpine (May 13, 2010)

shoaib89 said:


> Somebody help me get this phone in Bangalore!!



Get it from your relatives or friends who live in other cities. Or get it from ebay best thing to do...

Or wait for somemore time as the new stock (with preloaded 2.1) is being circulated. and your dealer may get it very soon

see this page to find dealer near you.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 13, 2010)

Can anyone confirm if these bugs are common with your phone too or is it just me



Sometimes phone wouldn't wake up from sleep mode, i.e there is no response after pressing the unlock button, screen remains off. It wouldn't respond. All I do is remove the battery and restart the phone.
After doing this, I get a sign-in error for my google account and most of the app logins are cleared, like twitter app for example.
While charging via USB using any USB charger(iPod usb Charger in this case), touch response would go haywire, like when I touch bottom lock unlock circle, top one lights up and henceforth. If I disconnect the cable, it works fine and again when I reconnect and try, the same thing happens. This is only while charging via USB charger, it works normally if I use bundled charger or charging via PC.
Am I the only one facing these issues??


----------



## arunks (May 14, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Can anyone confirm if these bugs are common with your phone too or is it just me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me also having 3rd problem while charging with bundled usb cable connected to laptop...


----------



## tarey_g (May 14, 2010)

How can I prevent gtalk from automatically signing me in when I get connected through my phone ?
I am logged in unknowingly and surprised when people pine me


----------



## vulpine (May 14, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Can anyone confirm if these bugs are common with your phone too or is it just me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.Never had such problem till now
2.When I restart the phone, this thing happens. I thought it is required we login ever time we reboot.
3.I use bundled wall socket charger and USB cable provided. No such probs. BTW what to do u mean by ipod USB charger??


----------



## KDroid (May 14, 2010)

No such problem!!!

Can u tell me how to make groups in contacts Plzzz.
Also tell me a good free messaging application(as the one in i5700 is very boring)
Can u give me a good free apps directory

one more prob.....

whenever i download any application on my PC.....it gets downloaded in form of .apk.zip
which when i extract find no suitable .apk file.

but when i download the same file on other PC it gets downloaded as only .apk file


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 14, 2010)

vulpine said:


> 1.Never had such problem till now
> 2.When I restart the phone, this thing happens. I thought it is required we login ever time we reboot.
> 3.I use bundled wall socket charger and USB cable provided. No such probs. BTW what to do u mean by ipod USB charger??


This one 

*www.daydeal.com/files/i11/mini_usb_adeptor.jpg

*i817.photobucket.com/albums/zz96/arlee608/iPod-6.jpg


----------



## tgpraveen (May 15, 2010)

guys i need a good desktop program to add album art to my songs in the phone.
right now i have transferred the songs to my phone but only those songs with embedded cover art have them.
is there any desktop/phone prog which will fetch the cover art for me and then it shows up on my phone?


----------



## vulpine (May 15, 2010)

@tgpraveen

I use media monkey to manage my songs you can also sync your music on phone using it.
There are many softwares out there to tag your songs one of the best is mp3tag.
*www.mp3tag.de/en/


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 15, 2010)

tgpraveen said:


> guys i need a good desktop program to add album  art to my songs in the phone.
> right now i have transferred the songs to my phone but only those songs  with embedded cover art have them.
> is there any desktop/phone prog which will fetch the cover art for me  and then it shows up on my phone?


I use *tag and rename*, works like a charm for batch tagging, saves  you a lot of time. Though there are several apps which do the same,  this is like a one stop app for tagging, features a lot of stuff to make  tagging easy.

There are several softwares which grab the album art for you, but they  seldom work and those songs need to be tagged correctly in the first  place to get its album art. iTunes has this feature but it never worked  even with english soundtracks.  

I painstakingly tagged all my collection and added album arts manually,  took a good 2yrs to do this though  but end result is worth the effort, my  iPod touch landscape album art mode looks cool now without any blank  album arts.


----------



## gauravgargi (May 16, 2010)

Can anybody tell , where can I get *Samsung i5700 *in *white color*. I have tried everywhere, I am getting it in black color only.

Thanks


----------



## tgpraveen (May 16, 2010)

white not released in india officially so u cant get it.
even if u get it will be without warranty and imported i think.


----------



## arunks (May 18, 2010)

Whenever i m talking over the phone, the problem is that its dialpad opens up and buttons keep on pressing by itself as its touch screen mobile and get touched to my face or say cheeks..

I press side lock key before starting conversation but its also does not work....

sometimes it automatically shows "double tap to unlock" but mostly its not auto locked during voice call..

Does anybody else have the same problem??   what could be possible solution..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 18, 2010)

well well well Spica is getting more popular by day. Today two of my  friends bought their Spica's 

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------




arunks said:


> Whenever i m talking over the phone, the problem is that its dialpad opens up and buttons keep on pressing by itself as its touch screen mobile and get touched to my face or say cheeks..
> 
> I press side lock key before starting conversation but its also does not work....
> 
> ...


Me too facing the same problem, Looks like its a bug in 2.1


----------



## ashish_karoo (May 18, 2010)

which is the best application for PDf,word,excel.
And how can I download and install application with my PC. not through app market.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 19, 2010)

Hey Guys check this out, 
Cook your own Samdroid mod with the new Samdroid mod kitchen beta, thanks to leshak 
*3.ly/dp69


----------



## tarey_g (May 19, 2010)

How sh1tty upgrading the firmware of Spica to official 2.1 can get ? I can't give my phone to service center guys for more than few hours (and these guys take 3-4 day min to upgrade) .
I have Jailbroken a iPhone, cfw'd my PSP , how bad is updating my Spica with Odin ? 

Do failures happen in upgrading due to stupidity (which is common, people just don't read the faq properly before doing such things) or is it random bad luck.


----------



## amitabhishek (May 19, 2010)

ashish_karoo said:


> which is the best application for PDf,word,excel.



If you are on 2.1 then you don't need any application there is a native support for documents viewing. However if you are on 1.5 or 1.6 then you need to download a suitable doc. viewer from the market.



> And how can I download and install application with my PC. not through app market.



Android executable files come with .apk extension; just like .sis for Symbian devices. Use "*OI file manager*"; download it from Android market or andapp store. Alternatively if you have installed and configured ADB (Android debug bridge); you can execute following command to install:



> C:\>adb install <path_to_apk_file_on_your_PC>


----------



## tgpraveen (May 19, 2010)

arunks said:


> Whenever i m talking over the phone, the problem is that its dialpad opens up and buttons keep on pressing by itself as its touch screen mobile and get touched to my face or say cheeks..
> 
> I press side lock key before starting conversation but its also does not work....
> 
> ...



it is a bug which sometimes occurs
restarting my phone usually solves it.

i have some questions. is someone here using the 3d gallery of nexus one on spica?
does it run with decent performance and stability.
if i want to add the 3d gallery and nothing else can i add it. i dont want to root my phone just yet. i got it with 2.1 pre installed?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 19, 2010)

tgpraveen said:


> it is a bug which sometimes occurs
> restarting my phone usually solves it.
> 
> i have some questions. is someone here using the 3d gallery of nexus one on spica?
> ...


I have been using it for a while now, It sure is not smooth, also is not laggy as hell. It takes a while to load, but then the interface is sweet 
Here are some drawbacks I faced, it hasn't got any sorting filters, all my pictures are scrambled and I can't browse them in one order.

But I don't understand how, when and Why the fcuk  3D gallery downloaded my picasa albums from my account. In doing so it used up almost 50-100MB of my ISP data. Does any one know how to switch it off??

BTW The one I use is still in beta, so I'm expecting this to be much better in future.

*img24.imageshack.us/img24/3315/cap201005191519.jpg

*img101.imageshack.us/img101/6499/cap201005191520.jpg

---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------

I have this issue with wifi since Day 1.

My router is in WPA2 secure mode and My Spica never connects to it correctly. Sometimes it shows network is not in range, sometimes it shows network is in range but doesn't connect to it. While my iPod touch and 5800 never had any issues with wifi. This is ****ing irritating, I have some work and from the last 1 hr I have been trying to connect to my router from Spica. Still It refuses to connect WTH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amitabhishek (May 19, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> My router is in WPA2 secure mode and My Spica never connects to it correctly. Sometimes it shows network is not in range, sometimes it shows network is in range but doesn't connect to it. While my iPod touch and 5800 never had any issues with wifi. This is ****ing irritating, I have some work and from the last 1 hr I have been trying to connect to my router from Spica. Still It refuses to connect WTH!!!!!!!!!!!



My wifi connection too is wpa2 encrypted and I never had this problem. I guess thats because of the modded firmware. 

On my Magic I had problem with Edge connection which got  resolved after applying a patch from XDA. So let the firmware stabilize or report to the ROM author with system logs!


----------



## FilledVoid (May 19, 2010)

> But I don't understand how, when and Why the fcuk 3D gallery downloaded my picasa albums from my account. In doing so it used up almost 50-100MB of my ISP data. Does any one know how to switch it off??


Try off Sync Picasa web albums under Data and Synchronization.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 19, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> My wifi connection too is wpa2 encrypted and I never had this problem. I guess thats because of the modded firmware.
> 
> On my Magic I had problem with Edge connection which got  resolved after applying a patch from XDA. So let the firmware stabilize or report to the ROM author with system logs!


No I had this problem from day 1, on stock 1.5 & 2.1 and even on modded ones.



FilledVoid said:


> Try off Sync Picasa web albums under Data and Synchronization.


There is no sync option for Picasa, It only shows my gmail account and twitter account!!!


----------



## jain_pranav (May 19, 2010)

These  stupid samsung servixe centre people dsnt knw anything.
In delhi i have enquired evry possible service centre n they are saying 2.1  update has arrived but v dnt hv knw the method 2  install at the moment.
Im just getting restless &  i guess il update using a new european firmware using odin.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 19, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> These  stupid samsung servixe centre people dsnt knw anything.
> In delhi i have enquired evry possible service centre n they are saying 2.1  update has arrived but v dnt hv knw the method 2  install at the moment.
> Im just getting restless &  i guess il update using a new european firmware using odin.


You should have done that a long back 
BTW nice dp


----------



## jain_pranav (May 19, 2010)

@ sriharsha
Ya now im doing it 2nite..
thanks..i searched 4 it & found this cool pic.
Btw can u pm me ur no. so that if anythings go wrong,i can contact u.
thnx

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------

Should i go for the JC4 asian firmware or the new JE1 european firmware keeping in mind future warranty ?


----------



## KDroid (May 19, 2010)

kunal.d said:


> Can u tell me how to make groups in contacts Plzzz.
> Also tell me a good free messaging application(as the one in i5700 is very boring)
> Can u give me a good free apps directory
> 
> ...





So nobody here knows the answer???
plzz!!


----------



## jain_pranav (May 19, 2010)

@ kunal

use handcent sms app..its available in market & its nice.
Make groups in google contacts & then sync.
While downloading file from ur pc,in the link try removing .zip in the link..or else use a good extract app like winrar.

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------

plz help

ODIN is stuck at setup connection..There was no need 2 install drivers as all got automaticaly installed & there was no ? mark sign in driver list.

I selected new spica ops file & JC4 Asian firmware..
nothing happening.


----------



## ashish_karoo (May 19, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> If you are on 2.1 then you don't need any application there is a native support for documents viewing. However if you are on 1.5 or 1.6 then you need to download a suitable doc. viewer from the market.
> 
> Thanks for the reply. But I actually wanted the name of application.
> 
> Android executable files come with .apk extension; just like .sis for Symbian devices. Use "*OI file manager*"; download it from Android market or andapp store. Alternatively if you have installed and configured ADB (Android debug bridge); you can execute following command to install:



thanks again I learnt the detailed method from other tutorial. thanks anyway.

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------

Hi, can anyone compare spica with LG GW620. I feel at least look-wise LG is better.

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------

can any one compare spica with LG GW620. I feel at least look-wise LG is better. +QWERTY key pad.


----------



## jain_pranav (May 19, 2010)

@ sriharsha

plz help..under devices & under modem it is coming "samsung mobile modem"
i tried updating tht drivers..but itz nt getting updated.


----------



## ashish_karoo (May 19, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> @ sriharsha
> 
> plz help..under devices & under modem it is coming "samsung mobile modem"
> i tried updating tht drivers..but itz nt getting updated.



try installing the driver manually. download it from  *3.ly/3XNx

Also ensure samsung PC suit and its processes are stopped.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 19, 2010)

> There is no sync option for Picasa, It only shows my gmail account and twitter account!!!


Strange then the feature I am looking at is a Cyanogen feature? I have the options to turn off Synch for Contacts, Calendar, Email and Picasa Web Albums.


----------



## jain_pranav (May 20, 2010)

Dude drivers are automatically installed.tried with these drivers only.
& i have stopped those processes..stil can u name a few process?

odin is stuck at connection setup.


----------



## ashish_karoo (May 20, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> @ sriharsha
> 
> plz help..under devices & under modem it is coming "samsung mobile modem"
> i tried updating tht drivers..but itz nt getting updated.



It shoud be "SAMSUNG USB MODEM" under MODEM and "SAMSUNG USB Compostie device" under USB devices, not "samsung mobile modem".


----------



## jain_pranav (May 20, 2010)

i tried evrythng but itz nt changing from "samsung mobile modem" to "samsung USB Modem".installed the drivers bt nthn happening


----------



## ashish_karoo (May 20, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> i tried evrythng but itz nt changing from "samsung mobile modem" to "samsung USB Modem".installed the drivers bt nthn happening



In the device manager > update driver and use the drivers u downloaded from *3.ly/3XNx


----------



## jain_pranav (May 20, 2010)

I did exactly the same u said.its coming its already updated & its nt getting updated.


----------



## ashish_karoo (May 20, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> I did exactly the same u said.its coming its already updated & its nt getting updated.



Try this.
Re-start ur computer. in the device manager>update driver>in the hardware update wizard > select 'no not this time' . click next > select 'install from a list or specific location' click next > check include this location in search. browse and point to the folder dvr5700 (un-zipped) > click next. and it should be done.


----------



## jain_pranav (May 20, 2010)

@ ashish
lol.im not a noob dude..i knw how 2 update drivers.Im doing the same way like u r saying.but it says v cant find better drivers(even after pointing in location 2 tht drivers).
I'l try on some other pc 2day.
still thanks for ur help


----------



## amitabhishek (May 20, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Strange then the feature I am looking at is a Cyanogen feature? I have the options to turn off Synch for Contacts, Calendar, Email and Picasa Web Albums.



I am on Cyanogen & can't seem to find that option. In accounts and sync this what I get:

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/8773/synca.png

Where do we get that option?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 20, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> @ ashish
> lol.im not a noob dude..i knw how 2 update drivers.Im doing the same way like u r saying.but it says v cant find better drivers(even after pointing in location 2 tht drivers).
> I'l try on some other pc 2day.
> still thanks for ur help


Sorry dude I was half asleep last night  and logged in just now. 
I had the same exact problem and the solution was posted in my guide. Refer First post of this thread. 

else goto this *3.ly/sDld


----------



## jain_pranav (May 20, 2010)

dude im trying 2 understand it but all failure..
i knw u r pointing towards step 5 but im nt able 2 solve it.
can u plz pm me ur no. & a online messenger id..i badly wana update to 2.1
plz help..
thanks


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 20, 2010)

oo yeah found it 


*img40.imageshack.us/img40/4136/cap201005201606.jpg*

@amitabhishek

*You'll get this after clicking gmail account from that screenshot of yours


----------



## ashish_karoo (May 20, 2010)

can any one compare spica with LG GW620. I feel at least look-wise LG is better. +QWERTY key pad.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 20, 2010)

@jain_pranav 
aren't you getting my texts??


----------



## jain_pranav (May 20, 2010)

@ sriharsha

Didnt get a single text bro..did u add '0' while sending?

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------

& btw i have tried evry method..installed drivers from that file also.
still it is getting updated as "samsung mobile modem"


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 20, 2010)

ashish_karoo said:


> can any one compare spica with LG GW620. I feel at least look-wise LG is better. +QWERTY key pad.


 Resistive touch, 3 inch screen, 1.5 cupcake, no talk of further upgrades and a price tag of 15K. 5MP camera is good though, but That definitely is a no go for me. I would buy a spica instead or pay more and get a Hero

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------




jain_pranav said:


> @ sriharsha
> 
> Didnt get a single text bro..did u add '0' while sending?
> 
> ...


lol I've been waiting for you since 3:30 
Haven't you checked your PM, I've sent pm's too

I didn't get any friend request in gmail , send it again


----------



## jain_pranav (May 20, 2010)

I have sent add request again.
Sadly didnt receive any msg..even im waiting since tht time


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 20, 2010)

nope I didn't get any!! 
Pm me your ID, I'll try and ping you


----------



## hellknight (May 20, 2010)

Que :- Does it plays Ogg Vorbis files out-of-the-box?
Linux can play that, so I guess it can too.. could you guys check and then post your result..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 20, 2010)

hellknight said:


> Que :- Does it plays Ogg Vorbis files out-of-the-box?
> Linux can play that, so I guess it can too.. could you guys check and then post your result..



I'll try it and let you know 

3D gallery is much faster now after disabling picasa sync. 

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------

ooo  yeah it plays ogg by default. tested it just now. 

Looks like 3D gallery does have sort by time feature  I haven't noticed it earlier.

Also batch edit feature is nice. will post pics while I'm back on pc.


----------



## hellknight (May 20, 2010)

Awesome.. plays Ogg by default.. with ID3 I suppose.. so this is the phone for my cousin & probably me after some time..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 20, 2010)

*Yippiee Froyo is now Official *3.ly/jQK9*

@hellnight
Yep with ID3

here are those pics, strangely it shows mp3 at bottom, may be that was tagged as mp3 somewhere

*img687.imageshack.us/img687/9444/cap201005202037.jpg*img198.imageshack.us/img198/9372/cap201005202038.jpg

Sorting and Batch edit in 3D gallery 

*img707.imageshack.us/img707/8605/cap201005202044.jpg*img191.imageshack.us/img191/4918/cap2010052020411.jpg

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------



*
*3.ly/jQK9*

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------

This is why Docomo Rocks, beats the **** out of Airtel everytime  First with second pulse and now with these superb monthly data plans 2GB for Rs. 48 and 6GB for Rs.98 *3.ly/RLSJ


----------



## tgpraveen (May 21, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> You should have done that a long back
> BTW nice dp



ok thanks for the reply on 3d gallery.

do keep me informed if it becomes stable enough.

Also for Linux users, Banshee 1.7 got released recently and one of its features is support for spica, so i used that and transferred my song colllection and now i also have my song collection with album art. So now banshee gives u first class music management support with options like auto sync with music collection, smart sync, podcast amnagement etc etc. i think this is one of the best ways to manage media on phone right now. GO BANSHEE!
if on ubuntu get it using banshee unstable/daily ppa.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 21, 2010)

^^ It is far better after switching off Picasa sync. Read my posts above 
Quoting them below


> 3D gallery is much faster now after disabling picasa sync.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous  post was at 08:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## sachitgul (May 21, 2010)

Damn I didn't post on TDF for over a month now and from the looks of it seems like everyone and his brother wants a sansung spica..

I couldn't post bcz my comp is screwd for a month now and I have taken a oath not to use any other computer this year..

Damn my weirdness!!


So sriharsha..
How do I get 3d gallary and live wallpapers??
Is it like a app or do I need to root??


Damn..
I need to go thru all the posts to get the hang of the things going around..


And yeah btw is any samsdroid guy coming up with a froyo firmware..
I hope froyo comes to spica ASAP..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 22, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> Damn I didn't post on TDF for over a month now and from the looks of it seems like everyone and his brother wants a sansung spica..
> 
> I couldn't post bcz my comp is screwd for a month now and I have taken a oath not to use any other computer this year..
> 
> ...


Where were you all these days man
Good to see you back 

You need samdroid mod v1.03 for 3D gallery and live wallpapers to work.
It might work on rooted phones too, but Samdroid mod saves you from tinkering around


----------



## maddu5731 (May 22, 2010)

Can anyone please tell me where to buy this phone in DELHI.
Thanx in advance


----------



## jain_pranav (May 23, 2010)

The indian firmware I570EDDJC5 which is nw in new phones is now available on samsung firmwares site


----------



## jain_pranav (May 23, 2010)

Finally after figuring out various driver issues frm past 3 days,i have updated my spica to I570EDDJC5.
Thanks a lot sriharsha.u really helped a lot..


----------



## tgpraveen (May 23, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> oo yeah found it
> 
> 
> *img40.imageshack.us/img40/4136/cap201005201606.jpg*
> ...



So i got finally the 3d gallery installed and i must say it is very sweet wonder why samsung didnt give it to us in the beginning.

but now the problem is that when i go into that account sync screen i see my gmail acc
and in that contact,picasa,gmail,cal etc are listed but there is not way to disable it indivually. i get no checkboxes i can only click on each and they sync and i have option of remove account which deletes entire google account which i dont want to do. so please help.
i am on jc5 ie official indian rom on spica. no root. no custom mod.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 24, 2010)

^^ No root, no custom mod?? How the hell did 3D gallery run??

---------- Post added at 12:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------




jain_pranav said:


> Finally after figuring out various driver issues frm past 3 days,i have updated my spica to I570EDDJC5.
> Thanks a lot sriharsha.u really helped a lot..


Welcome  
So what's the status of that rooting??


----------



## tgpraveen (May 24, 2010)

just used this link given by leshak
*forum.samdroid.net/threads/924-Beta-Gallery-3D-for-i5700?p=11974&viewfull=1#post11974
and by the way all spica users i recommend to try the 3d gallery at least once. 
it is so much more awesome than the original gallery.

@everybody

some bugs that i faced was that if i went into a photo then in menu, rotate left/right
and then i zoom in on that photo or any other photo the whole screen goes completely white. then if i double tap and zoom out everything is fine. the one way to solve this bug is to go to main screen of gallery ie get out of current folder and then come back again.
also sometimes during that rotation i got force close.
another bug is that many times when i open the gallery it just tells no items to show. and remains blank. then i press back button and start gallery again and everything is alright.
please fix these bugs. i just super duper love this gallery. the samsung gallery is crap.

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------




tgpraveen said:


> So i got finally the 3d gallery installed and i must say it is very sweet wonder why samsung didnt give it to us in the beginning.
> 
> but now the problem is that when i go into that account sync screen i see my gmail acc
> and in that contact,picasa,gmail,cal etc are listed but there is not way to disable it indivually. i get no checkboxes i can only click on each and they sync and i have option of remove account which deletes entire google account which i dont want to do. so please help.
> i am on jc5 ie official indian rom on spica. no root. no custom mod.



ok i solved this seems if i connect to wifi and click on auto sync and then go into settings then teh checkboxes appear.yay!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 24, 2010)

tgpraveen said:


> just used this link given by leshak
> *forum.samdroid.net/threads/924-Beta-Gallery-3D-for-i5700?p=11974&viewfull=1#post11974
> and by the way all spica users i recommend to try the 3d gallery at least once.
> it is so much more awesome than the original gallery.


Yeah link is fine, I got it from the same link, but how did you navigate to _/system/app_ 						without rooting?? 



tgpraveen said:


> @everybody
> 
> some bugs that i faced was that if i went into a photo then in menu, rotate left/right
> and then i *zoom in on that photo or any other photo the whole screen goes completely white*. then if i double tap and zoom out everything is fine. the one way to solve this bug is to go to main screen of gallery ie get out of current folder and then come back again.
> ...


I face the same white screen issue and the problem seems to be with the usage of downsized image by 3D gallery. I doesn't allow zooming to original size.
Apart from this, never faced force close and other bugs.


----------



## tgpraveen (May 24, 2010)

hmm actually i didnt read that part or forgot i guess.
so i just installed the apk file as an app just like i would for any other app using astro file manager.
that white on zoom happens only sometimes not always.

hmm i wonder if i didnt put it in that /system/app folder is the reason for my crashes.
could someone explain the diff of installing idrectly vs puttin in that folder.
again i have not yet rooted my phone and dont have custom rom. just using jc5 fw that came preinstalled on my phone.


----------



## dushi23 (May 24, 2010)

Hi guys.
There is some problem.A week back while travelling i lost my spica's back cover..Now when i went to the samsung servie centre they say it will take a month to get the back cover.Right now i am in mumbai can you guys please tell me where can i find the same??

Thanks in advance


----------



## vulpine (May 24, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> ^^ No root, no custom mod?? How the hell did 3D gallery run??




It runs very well...Just installed .apk like any other app....
Works really well except that while panning thru photos, looks like phone's really working hard to display 3d stuff it shows some white lines..




> and by the way all spica users i recommend to try the 3d gallery at least once.
> it is so much more awesome than the original gallery.



Yeah! its awesome...But still needs some more polishing and streamlining.!!

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------

First taste of FROYO on spica here

nothing works as of now   But its soon to except every thing..

Thanks to LEshak. I hope he would bring final stable version very soon...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 24, 2010)

^^^^
wooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww
Thanks for the Good news Harsha 
So rest assured we will have froyo soon


----------



## rkneo11 (May 24, 2010)

my previous experience with Samsung phones has been very bad... They conk out very soon... I somehow am very reluctant to invest in a Samsung phone...


----------



## jain_pranav (May 24, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> ^^ No root, no custom mod?? How the hell did 3D gallery run??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------
> 
> ...



Dude didnt try rooting n all..got lazy 
i'l try it in few days.


----------



## maddu5731 (May 25, 2010)

hey guyz I got my spica today...
But its 1.5,anyways can someone know any cheap service provider for GPRS in Delhi?


----------



## mananknl (May 25, 2010)

hey guyz, i also got my spica with 2.1 today for 12.1k from gurgaon 
i hate slide to unlock and slide to answer, any apps that can remove that ? or just make it click to answer nd unlock ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 25, 2010)

maddu5731 said:


> hey guyz I got my spica today...
> But its 1.5,anyways can someone know any cheap service provider for GPRS in Delhi?



congrats on your purchase,

 Try Docomo Data plans , 2GB per month for 48 and 6GB for 95

---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------




mananknl said:


> hey guyz, i also got my spica with 2.1 today for 12.1k from gurgaon
> i hate slide to unlock and slide to answer, any apps that can remove that ? or just make it click to answer nd unlock ?


Congrats 
why not use the call button, if you're not comfortable with that.


----------



## kalpik (May 25, 2010)

Vodafone has pathetic plans for GPRS in Delhi.. And now cannot switch my number


----------



## maddu5731 (May 25, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> congrats on your purchase,
> 
> Try Docomo Data plans , 2GB per month for 48 and 6GB for 95
> 
> ...


----------



## jain_pranav (May 25, 2010)

No docomo is not available in delhi..though it is available in U.P so u cn gt in ghaziabad or noida


----------



## maddu5731 (May 25, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> Finally after figuring out various driver issues frm past 3 days,i have updated my spica to I570EDDJC5.
> Thanks a lot sriharsha.u really helped a lot..


Hey,I am having the same problem ,the driver issue ,showing "SAMSUNG MOBILE MODEM" 
How did you sort out that problem? can you please explain....
And one more thing, which is the latest firmware version?
thanx in advance.....


----------



## jain_pranav (May 26, 2010)

@ maddu5731
pm me ur messenger id or any other mode 2 contact.
i'l solve ur problem.
Latest asian firmware is JC5 which is now officialy comes with new spica phones in india.
So that will nt void ur warranty as well & will be as good as update by samsung service centre


----------



## ashish_karoo (May 26, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> @ maddu5731
> pm me ur messenger id or any other mode 2 contact.
> i'l solve ur problem.
> Latest asian firmware is JC5 which is now officialy comes with new spica phones in india.
> So that will nt void ur warranty as well & will be as good as update by samsung service centre



hi pranav,
y dont u write what was the problem and how did u solve it. people like me will also get to learn some thing.

And for last Sunday, I wss not considering u a noob, its just that when we r struck some where we tend to do silly mistakes.


----------



## jain_pranav (May 26, 2010)

@ ashish
Dude i said in a very healthy way & i even wrote thanks after that.May be i used the wrong words 
Ok i'l try writing that problem.i hope u guys understand.

THE PROBLEM WAS THAT ODIN WAS STUCK AT "SETUP CONNECTION"

Im assuming that u have installed new pc studio on ur pc.
In your phone,
go to settings->about phone->additional settings & uncheck the "connect only in USB mode".
Then connect your phone to your pc & it will install the remaining imp. drivers(i.e usb modem,adb etc.)
Then follow the flashing procedure & it will work.
If need any help,feel free to ask.

ps- after the usb modem drivers installed,device manager still showed "samsung mobile modem" but the flashing wil work


----------



## jain_pranav (May 26, 2010)

Online petition for 2.2 froyo on spica 
*samsung-firmware.webs.com/apps/blog/show/3854673-android-2-2-on-the-spica-


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 26, 2010)

Signed it after seeing Samsung firmware's tweet, only 1520 signed till now though,
cmon guys  plz don't forget to sign the petition.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 26, 2010)

has anyone tried Adobe reader & vudroid. 
which do you think is better for pdf viewing. 
Adobe has nice reflow option but vudroid has fast rendering.


----------



## maddu5731 (May 27, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> @ ashish
> Dude i said in a very healthy way & i even wrote thanks after that.May be i used the wrong words
> Ok i'l try writing that problem.i hope u guys understand.
> 
> ...



Thanx for that help, I have sucessfully updated to 2.1 firmware version I570EXXJD1.
Now, I want to know that which mods I can apply on it and how to activate live wallpapers....


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 27, 2010)

^^
Lk mod >> Samdroid mod(Includes Live wallpapers)


----------



## jain_pranav (May 28, 2010)

Finaly rooted my spica with LK. Mod 2.02 & it feels Gooooood 

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------

Now gonna try the samdroid mod prepared in the kitchen as per my choice 
Will post the experience soon.

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------

Just Installed SamdroidMod using kitchen.
The phone is booting & then everything is blank.
Have i bricked my phone ?
plz help

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------

I forgot to enter the Recovery mode and select "Wipe → Wipe data/cache". 
The Custom ROM works like charm 
I suggest evry spica user 2 try this..
Evrythn i wanted is integrated..wifi tether,3d gallery,live wallpapers etc.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 28, 2010)

aha told you so.Don't panic just wipe the data. 

---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 AM ----------

Oops you have done it already


----------



## jain_pranav (May 28, 2010)

Haha..thanks sriharsha..
I was an expert in iphone jailbreaking & unlocking..
After i purchased this phone,i felt i didnt knw much abt android.
But now i feel more confident & nice to gain knowledge about modding & rooting


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 28, 2010)

Dont forget to Share some with us


----------



## jain_pranav (May 28, 2010)

Haha..Im still a learner dude & i have learnt most of the things from u.
But i'l share evrything with this community from which i have gained 

Can u throw some light on app2sd?
I created a 256mb partition..i have enabled app2sd from samdroid tools.
But now whnevr i install any app,memory from both i.e phone & memory card is getting reduced.


----------



## maddu5731 (May 28, 2010)

@sriharsha_madineni,jain_pranav
Hey guyz, I have now flashed my rom with f\w ver. I570EDDJC5, now, I need your help....I too want to apply the lk mod and the samdroid mod but not able to understand the steps at the samdroid forums.....Help
And one more thing, I am too busy since last two weeks and will be for another two weeks, so, will not be able to come for chat on IM....so,please post whatever you want here only...
any help will be appreciated 
Thanx in advance...


----------



## vulpine (May 28, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> Finaly rooted my spica with LK. Mod 2.02 & it feels Gooooood
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...



That was quick! Now you are tempting me
Im busy with exams. After they finish I will join you guys.

I already cooked my ROM the day kitchen was online. I had a fear that it will only be made available to guys who donate( which may happen soon or features may be made limited). So, cooked mine ASAP.



maddu5731 said:


> Hey guyz, I have now flashed my rom with f\w ver. I570EDDJC5, now, I need your help....I too want to apply the lk mod and the samdroid mod but not able to understand the steps at the samdroid forums.....



You already know how to flash rite? Then applying LK2.02 should be a piece of cake for you. 

Steps by leshak are very clear
_1. Download '.zip' файл: LK2-02-1_update.zip
2. Put it to root of SD card! (mount or with help adb)
3. Download Kernel: i5700_LK2-02_PDA.7z
4. *Flash i5700_LK2-xx_PDA by Odin as PDA file.*
5. Kernel will flash and Spica reboot and enter in Recovery_
6.After rebooting select "apply any zip from SD'

source


----------



## vulpine (May 28, 2010)

Has any one noticed "custom" eq setting in music player....?? Whats with that??
How will it work? i mean how to adjust custom EQ


----------



## maddu5731 (May 29, 2010)

vulpine said:


> You already know how to flash rite? Then applying LK2.02 should be a piece of cake for you.
> 
> Steps by leshak are very clear
> _1. Download '.zip' файл: LK2-02-1_update.zip
> ...


Thanx, that I read on the samdroid forums but can you explain step no. 5 and 6 in detail.....
Thanx in advance....


----------



## vulpine (May 29, 2010)

@maddu5731

Head over to the source site. Its clearing explained using pictures.
or contact Sriharsha, He is already on samdroid mod. He might help you.


----------



## jain_pranav (May 29, 2010)

Open Odin & just put the new spica ops file & the pda file downloaded from the source & flash..nothing else..
it will reboot in recovery mode & then apply the zip file 
if any issues,feel free 2 ask


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 29, 2010)

maddu5731 said:


> Thanx, that I read on the samdroid forums but can you explain step no. 5 and 6 in detail.....
> Thanx in advance....



@Maddu
LKmod has two files, one is _"LK2-02-1_update.zip" & the other _"_i5700_LK2-02_PDA.7z"._

Before you start flashing this, copy _"LK2-02-1_update.zip"_ to SD card,
then put phone in Download mode and from here the procedure is same as firmware update, that I presume you did earlier.

the only difference is you use "_i5700_LK2-02_PDA.7z" _instead of firmware PDA file. So keep this file in PDA box and flash your phone,

After flashing, phone boots into recovery mode and then you use the file, that you copied into SD card before flashing and that process is easy enough so continue with the guide on samdroid forums here *bit.ly/a3Wm2I


----------



## tarey_g (May 29, 2010)

Guys i am on 2.1 and animations now stutter  ,  navigating has become less fun. Camera crashes after 1 pic is taken . Anybody else facing these issues


----------



## tgpraveen (May 29, 2010)

hey my music player now crashes in cover flow mode after doing so much hard work to add album art to all my songs.
i am on jc5 preloaded 2.1 fw.
is this solved in other fw.
i think somebody else mentioned this prob earlier. any solution?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 30, 2010)

^^ 
Guys I've been hearing from a lot of users who upgraded to the Indian version of Eclair, facing issues like Homescreen crashing, random app crashes etc. 

For those facing this issue, better switch to some stable firmware and for those planning to upgrade, avoid "*I570EDDJC5*" for the time being


----------



## tarey_g (May 30, 2010)

^^ What firmware you suggest, will i be able to go to 2.2 (if samsung offers that in future) after i install some custom firmware on my phone ?

besides that, has anyone else has idea of how to uninstall preinstalled apps, i dont use 'myspace' and can't uninstall the provided app.

btw, baseband version for my phone os is* i570eddjB2*


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 30, 2010)

Ofcourse you can upgrade to 2.2(_if samsung releases _) irrespective of the current firmware on your phone, be it official/modded.

I'm on JD4 + Samdroid mod. So far this is the most stable and fastest firmware I've tried, may be mainly because of the optimizations of Samdroid mod.

And regarding uninstalling preloaded apps, 

goto settings >> Applications >> Manage applications, click menu button here and you'll get filter options for installed apps, select "All" to show all apps including preinstalled apps and you can uninstall any app of your choice, but be careful while uninstalling certain system applications, which might make the firmware unstable.

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/8738/cap201005301737.jpg*img295.imageshack.us/img295/2773/cap2010053017371.jpg


----------



## tarey_g (May 30, 2010)

^^ Link and instructions to safely install the cfw you are using please.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 30, 2010)

Refer first post of this thread 

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------

^^ Are those picture I posted above showing correctly??

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------

Spica is more faster now thanks to some CPU optimizations from the recompiled libdvm.so to take advantage of ARM CPUs    *bit.ly/d1QaZI

Waiting for LeshaK to add this to Samdroid Mod Kitchen


----------



## amit3987 (May 30, 2010)

well after  being a silent spectator for almost a mnth on this thread I finally bought my spica today for 12.8K....
I have a few questions regarding it:
1. did  ur apica come wid a screen guard out of the box??

2.Also sum1 had mentioned previously tht all models wid mfg. date as april 10 come wid android 2.1.....but d 1 tht i bght is mfgd. in dec 2009 nd yet has android 2.1.........baseband version i570EDDJC5....kernel version:2.6.39 shun.cho@SE-605#2.....

jus wntd to cnfirm tht d piece wasnt opened and used previously......

Also cld ne1 suggest sum good apps for d phone.....

and how cld I add more homescreen......mine currently has 3....


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 30, 2010)

amit3987 said:


> well after  being a silent spectator for almost a mnth on this thread I finally bought my spica today for 12.8K....
> I have a few questions regarding it:
> 1. did  ur apica come wid a screen guard out of the box??
> 
> ...




It's not a screen guard as such, it's just a protective packaging cover given on every mobile.
My guess is that, Samsung might have stopped distributing old batch models i.e DEC 09 models, Upgraded them to 2.1 and released them along with newer batch models. May be that is why people complained of unavailability of Spica in that period!!
Regarding homescreen, I even forgot how pantheon homescreen looked like

 helixlauncher and Launcher Pro spoiled me  

wait a second!!!! I remember I answered the same question in the intial pages where I even posted pictures on how to add/delete more homescreens, search for it in initial pages @amit. 

I've even posted a list of some good apps in initial pages, use the search thread option to find them or navigate through initial pages


----------



## amit3987 (May 30, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> It's not a screen guard as such, it's just a protective packaging cover given on every mobile.
> My guess is that, Samsung might have stopped distributing old batch models i.e DEC 09 models, Upgraded them to 2.1 and released them along with newer batch models. May be that is why people complained of unavailability of Spica in that period!!
> Regarding homescreen, I even forgot how pantheon homescreen looked like
> 
> ...




well thn wld I have to add a screen guard abv tht protective cover or wait 4 it to peel off bfr adding it....

also u said tht dec 09 wer old batch models...so r thr ne chnges in the new batch model tht u have come across..... 

the apps u posted on pg.4 have dnlded thm all was lookin for some more tht ul might have come across...._ cldnt find tht adding new homescreens post have gone thru d entire thread since aftrnoon...wld be glad if u cld mention the method or post no.


and ya cld u pls tell me how to get my contacts on this phone... i have all my contacts on my sim but cant find an option to view or transfer thm as in nokia phones
_


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 31, 2010)

^^ Here's the list of apps, that I mentioned
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124751&page=4

And here's how you add/delete Homescreens in Pantheon, quoting this from my earlier post.


> BTW you can add/delete empty home screens by using edit in home screen
> *img96.imageshack.us/img96/6365/cap201004091307.th.jpg*img41.imageshack.us/i/cap2010040913081.jpg
> 
> *img41.imageshack.us/img41/471/cap2010040913081.th.jpg



@tarey_g

First you need to install LK MOD from here *bit.ly/a3Wm2I , how to install this is mentioned just a few posts above. 

You'll get the recovery kernel from LK mod, now you may install Samdroid mod from here *bit.ly/axnFeP or else cook your own Samdroid mod with components of your choice here *bit.ly/bRnYhU 

Hope it helps 

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------

@*amit *
try to avoid sms lingo

---------- Post added 31-05-2010 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 30-05-2010 at 11:55 PM ----------

Regarding transferring sim contacts, just press menu button in contacts window and you'll get an option to import from Sim card, mind you this moves(deletes from SIM) contacts to phone permanently.

Regarding how to import contacts from Nokia phones, again this is discussed many times in this thread, please use the thread search option


----------



## amit3987 (May 31, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> ^^ Here's the list of apps, that I mentioned
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124751&page=4
> 
> And here's how you add/delete Homescreens in Pantheon, quoting this from my earlier post.
> ...



thanks....  could u please tell me about how to get my contacts from sim to phone....do not wnt to type them all...


----------



## maddu5731 (May 31, 2010)

vulpine said:


> @maddu5731
> 
> Head over to the source site. Its clearing explained using pictures.
> or contact Sriharsha, He is already on samdroid mod. He might help you.





jain_pranav said:


> Open Odin & just put the new spica ops file & the pda file downloaded from the source & flash..nothing else..
> it will reboot in recovery mode & then apply the zip file
> if any issues,feel free 2 ask





sriharsha_madineni said:


> @Maddu
> LKmod has two files, one is _"LK2-02-1_update.zip" & the other _"_i5700_LK2-02_PDA.7z"._
> 
> Before you start flashing this, copy _"LK2-02-1_update.zip"_ to SD card,
> ...





Thanx for ur suggestion guyz....but I still have some questions in my mind...

1.After flashing with _i5700_LK2-02_PDA.7z,will the phone automatically boot in recovery mode? Or I need to do it manually(I dont know that..)

2.Should I need to check the "one package" option in the odin while flashing?

3.Can I use the samdroid "kitchen cooked" mod directly on after lk mod?

and last 
4.Waht if I delete the samdoid mod zip file from the sd card after installation..?

Thanx in advance...  

_


----------



## tarey_g (May 31, 2010)

^^ Thx Shriarsha.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 31, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ Thx Shriarsha.


Welcome 
and that is Sri Harsha 


maddu5731 said:


> Thanx for ur suggestion guyz....but I still have some questions in my mind...
> 
> 1.After flashing with _i5700_LK2-02_PDA.7z,will the phone automatically boot in recovery mode? Or I need to do it manually(I dont know that..)
> 
> ...





It will boot into recovery mode automatically.
No need
ofcourse you can
Nothing happens


----------



## tarey_g (May 31, 2010)

If I brick my phone, how good are the chances of recovery .


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 31, 2010)

Chances of bricking are almost null. You should be a genius par excellence if you are able to brick yours


----------



## tarey_g (May 31, 2010)

^^ Good thing that i am not .

btw, i was reading some old posts in this thread, this post of yours .. are you still on the same firmware. If on newer how good is the performance increase ? You mention there that some apps are bit sluggish and menu navigation too. I have same issues.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1223334&postcount=133


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 31, 2010)

compared to that firmware,  the one I'm using now is blazing fast. 
r u still on that Indian firmware?
In which apps are you facing that issue?


----------



## vulpine (May 31, 2010)

amit3987 said:


> 1. did  ur apica come wid a screen guard out of the box??
> 
> 2.Also sum1 had mentioned previously tht all models wid mfg. date as april 10 come wid android 2.1.....but d 1 tht i bght is mfgd. in dec 2009 nd yet has android 2.1.........baseband version i570EDDJC5....kernel version:2.6.39 shun.cho@SE-605#2.....



1. Yup! there's a screen guard
2. Some thing's fishy JC5 is march firmware and how could it be installed in dec device..??
May be samsung opened the seal, upgraded and put it back.
Did you check the seal when you bought? If it was perfect then nothing to worry.



> @amit
> try to avoid sms lingo


+1
Pls yaar.



sriharsha_madineni said:


> compared to that firmware,  the one I'm using now is *blazing fast*.
> r u still on that Indian firmware?



Thats quite a word! Im also on JD4. Its not too fast but not laggy either. Will samdroid mod really improve my speed??


----------



## tarey_g (May 31, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> compared to that firmware,  the one I'm using now is blazing fast.
> r u still on that Indian firmware?
> In which apps are you facing that issue?



Yes the Indian one, apps launch with a delay, free memory is always around 30-40mb, menus have lag (irritating ) and the launcher is also slower compared to 1.5.


----------



## maddu5731 (May 31, 2010)

Thanx sri harsha
I will now try the samdroid mode
actually I m on my dad's sd card(256 mb)
so I will mod it some days later after purchasing new card....


----------



## walkmanguru (May 31, 2010)

Hi everyone, Android geeks... Which phone is best in range of 20-25 k ??


----------



## tgpraveen (May 31, 2010)

new 3d gallery in kitchen  and on samdroid as standalone also.
it is very stable but lacks some effects/features.
though try it. if u get fc or that white screen when zooming on older ver.


----------



## tarey_g (May 31, 2010)

Ok I have decided to install the samdroid cfw. Read old posts from this thread (man that takes too much time ), I am on win7 64. Any important points/limitations to remember ?


----------



## sachitgul (Jun 1, 2010)

hey guys i was planning to flash my spica again since i havnt done since my first time..


i will be trying the new I570EXXJE1  firmware..
any issues with this firmware??

after this i will flash the latest Lkmod and cook my own mod with a JIT compiler and flash that..


what i dont get is how do i go into reboot mode??
and also what does mount mean??

and by put it in root of sd card means that i shuld copy paste the concerned file to the Sd card right??

shuld i hard reset before flashing??
and shuld i format my memory card??


and is there anything else that i shuld do??


EDIT:will flashing all this items give me SU access??


----------



## jain_pranav (Jun 1, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> hey guys i was planning to flash my spica again since i havnt done since my first time..
> 
> 
> i will be trying the new I570EXXJE1  firmware..
> ...



No issues with the firmware at all

Dude after u install lk mod,u'l get into recovery mode automaticaly.
Still the buttons are "volume down" + "call disconnect" + "call answer" buttons.

Mount just means 2 allow copy/paste to your mem card via pc. (in simple language)

No need 2 hard reset but ya u can format the mem card.

Ya just paste the concerned file in the root directory i.e not inside any folder.


----------



## sachitgul (Jun 1, 2010)

which 3d gallery is better??
Gallery3D.apk or Gallery3D .2??

i want the nexus one type of 3d gallery..

also is it ok if i do NOT select the standard android gallery and calculator apps in the kitchen??


also what is LatinIME,Openvpn + Tunneldroid.apk??
are these important apps??


and finally
are the experimental components safe??

bcz if smtn goes wrong i do not want to go through the trouble of formatting my phone and starting from scratch..

and later in the future can i apply another kitchen mod over my mod without losing my data??


----------



## sachitgul (Jun 1, 2010)

which is the latest Lkmod and samdroid mod??


and shuld i do a hard reset just to be on the safer side??
i am on I570EXXJCE  firmware..


_________________________

also does the latest Lkmod give me root access??
i mean can it root the I570EXXJE1 firmware??


----------



## eagle06 (Jun 1, 2010)

visit this cool forum for free gprs etc 
*gstek.info/forum/index.php


----------



## walkmanguru (Jun 1, 2010)

eagle06 said:


> visit this cool forum for free gprs etc
> *gstek.info/forum/index.php



how is this related to samsung spica???


----------



## maddu5731 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey guyz, I m having some serious problem
I was on I570EDDJC5
waht I did is I booted the phone in download mode and flashed it with i5700_LK2-02_PDA.tar for lk mod, after that it booted in recovery mode automatically....
Now I selected the samdroid mode (kitchen cooked) in apply any zip from sd but it said thee is an error in line 2 and installation aborted.Now it is booting in recovery mode only....
What I do now....
PLease help me......


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 1, 2010)

maddu5731 said:


> Hey guyz, I m having some serious problem
> I was on I570EDDJC5
> waht I did is I booted the phone in download mode and flashed it with i5700_LK2-02_PDA.tar for lk mod, after that it booted in recovery mode automatically....
> Now I selected the samdroid mode (kitchen cooked) in apply any zip from sd but it said thee is an error in line 2 and installation aborted.Now it is booting in recovery mode only....
> ...


I had to go through that for a day, the same exact problem when I installed samdroid mod for the first time,
If i'm not wrong, the loading screen stops half way and then suddenly boots into recovery mode right!!!!!!!!

First thing, try to flash it with a 2.1 firmware,........if it still shows samdroid mod boot logo and again goes into recovery mode, then download any 1.5 Cupcake Firmware with boot loader(say I5700WINJA2 or I5700DXJB3 ). After flashing with 1.5, if phone boots normally, then flash it again with 2.1 and then apply samdroid mod(optional ) 

Be patient, this a long tedious process which is not 100% correct everytime, its more a trial and error type  
But don't worry you'll not brick your phone


----------



## sachitgul (Jun 1, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> I had to go through that for a day, the same exact problem when I installed samdroid mod for the first time,
> If i'm not wrong, the loading screen stops half way and then suddenly boots into recovery mode right!!!!!!!!
> 
> First thing, try to flash it with a 2.1 firmware,........if it still shows samdroid mod boot logo and again goes into recovery mode, then download any 1.5 Cupcake Firmware with boot loader(say I5700WINJA2 or I5700DXJB3 ). After flashing with 1.5, if phone boots normally, then flash it again with 2.1 and then apply samdroid mod(optional )
> ...




hey sriharsha i have been waiting for u all day long..


please read the few posts that i have done and try to assist me..

and is there a precaution to avoid the problem which this guy is having???
i mean..
i wouldnt want to go through all that again..


so these are the steps which i will be following..


Flash I570EXXJE1 firmware..
Then Flash Latest Lkmod.
Then Flash my Samdroid Kitchen mod (in recovery right after the Lkmod)..

are these steps correct?!?


----------



## maddu5731 (Jun 1, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> I had to go through that for a day, the same exact problem when I installed samdroid mod for the first time,
> If i'm not wrong, the loading screen stops half way and then suddenly boots into recovery mode right!!!!!!!!
> 
> First thing, try to flash it with a 2.1 firmware,........if it still shows samdroid mod boot logo and again goes into recovery mode, then download any 1.5 Cupcake Firmware with boot loader(say I5700WINJA2 or I5700DXJB3 ). After flashing with 1.5, if phone boots normally, then flash it again with 2.1 and then apply samdroid mod(optional )
> ...



Actually, what I did is tried to flash it again with JC5 but it was not happening,than I copied the lkmod2.02 zip file to the sd card and again booted in the recovery mode and applied that
What happened is it sucessfuly applied the lk mod.
after that I again booted in the recovery mode and selected the kitchen cooked samdroid mod update zip file and re-booted..
Now, I sucessfuly applied the samdroid mod....
One thing to remember is to wipe data/cache in recovery mod...otherwise it enter into an endless boot loop....
Thanx  everyone for ur sugesstions.....


----------



## sachitgul (Jun 1, 2010)

maddu5731 said:


> Actually, what I did is tried to flash it again with JC5 but it was not happening,than I copied the lkmod2.02 zip file to the sd card and again booted in the recovery mode and applied that
> What happened is it sucessfuly applied the lk mod.
> after that I again booted in the recovery mode and selected the kitchen cooked samdroid mod update zip file and re-booted..
> Now, I sucessfuly applied the samdroid mod....
> ...





you mean to say that we can use the phone after Lkmod??

because i always thought you had to apply samdorid mod right after Lkmod puts us into recovery or else u cant use the phone..


and btw isnt Lkmod 2.5.1 the latest one???


----------



## walkmanguru (Jun 2, 2010)

Is samsug spica worth it? I asked my phone dealer for a cheap android phone, and he told anything below 20k and android is of no use...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 2, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> hey sriharsha i have been waiting for u all day long..
> 
> 
> please read the few posts that i have done and try to assist me..
> ...


Of course you can use your phone after LKmod, without any other mods.



maddu5731 said:


> Actually, what I did is tried to flash it again with JC5 but it was not happening,than I copied the lkmod2.02 zip file to the sd card and again booted in the recovery mode and applied that
> What happened is it sucessfuly applied the lk mod.
> after that I again booted in the recovery mode and selected the kitchen cooked samdroid mod update zip file and re-booted..
> Now, I sucessfuly applied the samdroid mod....
> ...


Good that it worked for you. So all you had was bootloop error then 



sachitgul said:


> you mean to say that we can use the phone after Lkmod??
> 
> because i always thought you had to apply samdorid mod right after Lkmod puts us into recovery or else u cant use the phone..
> 
> ...


Yep 


walkmanguru said:


> Is samsug spica worth it? I asked my phone dealer for a cheap android phone, and he told anything below 20k and android is of no use...


You have an entire thread to check whether phone is worth 12K or not. So decide for yourself. We say it completely worth 12k and IMO it is very cheap @12K compared to what is offers

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 AM ----------

Ohhh so there are new additions to MOD kitchen then, Sorry sachit I haven't seen them and haven't tried them yet. 

Will try them and let you know


----------



## vulpine (Jun 2, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> you mean to say that we can use the phone after Lkmod??
> 
> because i always thought you had to apply samdorid mod right after Lkmod puts us into recovery or else u cant use the phone..
> 
> ...



I need to clear some ambiguity here!

Lkmod 2.5.1 which you are referring is a firmware. And LK 2.02 is kernel
Leshak changed the Lkmod name to samdroid mod because of lots of confusion. 
Recovery console is available with LK 2.02( You need to change kernel on your device)
Sam mod only can be installed via recovery( and not thru ODIN)
So, to install samdroid mod you need to install LK2.02


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 2, 2010)

^^ Thanks for correcting vulpine, I was confused for a second even after using both of them


----------



## sachitgul (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: random samsung phone rant*



walkmanguru said:


> How does it compare to other phones is the same price range (i.e 12k) ?
> 
> Let me tell you...
> 
> ...





first of all i beg the mods to ban this troOl..




and yeah Mr.Troll if u dont want to buy samsung spica thats your choice..
no need to tell us what to to do..

you were the one who need help to buy a phone under 12k NOT us..

and so i conclude by telling all my fellow forum members to stop feeding this  troOl..

---------- Post added at 02:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 AM ----------

hey sriharsha..

do i need to format my phone and my Sd card before i flash??
i need to know this ASAP as i am dying to flash my phone!


and also after doing my flashing "ritual" can i use another samdroid kitchen mod without losing any of my data..

---------- Post added at 02:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 AM ----------




sachitgul said:


> which 3d gallery is better??
> Gallery3D.apk or Gallery3D .2??
> 
> i want the nexus one type of 3d gallery..
> ...






yeah help me on these issues to be more precise..
because i really hate losing all my data and starting from scratch..


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 2, 2010)

very interesting @walkmanguru..can someone explain where is the original post?? I cant see tht..


----------



## walkmanguru (Jun 2, 2010)

sorry guys..please dont ban me..just got a bit impulsive ..dont like samsung phones...please delete all refrence to it


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 2, 2010)

walkmanguru said:


> sorry guys..please dont ban me..just got a bit impulsive ..dont like samsung phones...please delete all refrence to it



please dont ban walkmanguru @mods

@walkman you can read the other review of this phone here..


```
~snipped~
```


----------



## walkmanguru (Jun 2, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> please dont ban walkmanguru @mods
> 
> @walkman you can read the other review of this phone here..
> 
> ...




thanks for the link ill check it out...samsung spica is good at its place...but i want something powerful..maybe x10 will fit the bill..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2010)

The Spicas competitor, the Mini is finally in stores.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 2, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> first of all i beg the mods to ban this troOl..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*If you don't want to lose any data, then try "My backup pro" app*, after installing samdroid mod you can use samdroid backup tool. But I prefer my backup pro.


walkmanguru said:


> sorry guys..please dont ban me..just got a bit impulsive ..dont like samsung phones...please delete all refrence to it


OMG When did all this happen.
If you didn't like Samsung phones, then no one compelled you to go for it.
If I'm not wrong you were the one who asked for it. 
If you have a budget of 30K+, then no one would have suggested you spica over X10,N1, Desire etc. 
Don't understand why do people come up with their bullshit without using them. 




neerajvohra said:


> please dont ban walkmanguru @mods
> 
> @walkman you can read the other review of this phone here..
> 
> ...


After reading that article, one thing is for sure, he is one dumbass idiot when it comes to using smart phones,let alone android. who doesn't even know how to merge/delete contacts, no one in this thread ever faced switch off problem when kept in pockets, wonder where had he shoved it up his , again complains about the firmware errors and again says factory reset cleared it, doesn't even know that multiple language keyboard exists. these self contradictory statements remind me of a few trolls here and another dumb troll, who also never used Spica and feels like he just got an apple of eden in the form of this bullshit post.

Don't come up with your bullshit blog links again, *May be many people here don't know that Fonearena filed a takedown request for this blog after his over enthusiastic blog links in some other thread a few days back*. So stop flaming/biased posts/baseless comments etc if you want to contribute here. 



dreamcatcher said:


> The Spicas competitor, the Mini is finally in stores.


lol Let the sales speak, I don't think X10 mini is competition for any phone in this segment given its puny dimensions. It will however be a niche phone which would attract people of that sort


----------



## kalpik (Jun 2, 2010)

@neerajvohra: This is your final warning. Stop spamming all threads with links to your blog.


----------



## sachitgul (Jun 2, 2010)

so Sriharsha u mean to say that no matter what i am going to lose my data after flashing??

i thought if i dont format phone and sd card then the phone goes into that endless boot loop..


and about the My backup pro app..
its a paid app right??
i thought we couldnt buy paid apps in India..

this data thing is the only issue which is stopping me from flashing..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 2, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> so Sriharsha u mean to say that no matter what i am going to lose my data after flashing??
> 
> i thought if i dont format phone and sd card then the phone goes into that endless boot loop..
> 
> ...


You can just use wipe data/cache in recovery mode to solve that


----------



## mananknl (Jun 2, 2010)

i heard the latest kernel is lk 2.03 but i am not able to find the zip file for the same


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 2, 2010)

Decided to try the new JIT optimized for ARM11, let's see if it is stable or else I'll revert to Standard DVM

@mananknl 
Have you tried here *bit.ly/a3Wm2I


----------



## sachitgul (Jun 2, 2010)

god damn..
i was flashing and did everything correctly but my phone is still stuck in setup connection for like 5 minutes now..


i am using the i570EXXJE1 and put all the files in the respective directories in Odin and used new .ops file..

what seems to be the problem??
should i remove the battery??


would hard resetting the phone be of any help???


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 2, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> god damn..
> i was flashing and did everything correctly but my phone is still stuck in setup connection for like 5 minutes now..
> 
> 
> ...


What you forgot everything about the driver issues that we discussed long back?? 
Try installing "kies" or try what we did earlier, also check if usb debugging is enabled, it worked for@jain_pranav


----------



## sachitgul (Jun 2, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> What you forgot everything about the driver issues that we discussed long back??
> Try installing "kies" or try what we did earlier, also check if usb debugging is enabled, it worked for@jain_pranav





I did actually install both the USB and the modem drivers again..
and i double checked them before flashing..

but now that i selecte USB debugging i cant see both of em..

should i try reflashing it??

and now i cant even install those USB and modem drivers

what do i do??
hard reset?!?!?

---------- Post added at 01:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 PM ----------

ok i flashed the firmware correctly now..
also flashed Lkmod 2.5.1..


but now my phone is stuck in the "samsung" screen..
i did see the blue samdroid screen..


so i thought lets wipe cache in the recovery mode..
but when i enter recovery mode by Vol Down + Call End + Call Start


but i get an exclamation mark when i go into recovery..
and nothing else happens..
damn this..

did i brick my phone!?!?


---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------

on top of all this..
i must have removed my battery atleast 20 times to restart the phone!

will this have any negative effect on the phone!!?

damn i cannot even use my phone..

help me out here sriharhsa..
plz..
asap..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 2, 2010)

blue samdroid screen???
I think you installed lk mod instead of LK 2.02
@vulpine corrected our posts, you overlooked that.??
even I was confused yesterday, actually forgot that a modded firmware LK mod existed and started calling LK 2.02 as LK mod, hence the confusion

LK MOD is modded firmware and LK is recovery kernel mod. Thanks @vulpine for correcting


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 2, 2010)

^^ SriHarsha, I think you need to create a new updated guide (with every clear step and link) to flash the phone. Incidents like with Sachit scare new users of the phone like me  . 
I would highly appreciate any such effort.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 2, 2010)

@tarey_g
All the samdroid mods installations are clearly mentioned by its author, so never thought of any guide as such, anyways I'll try to update that guide, the main problem seems to be the installation of samsung drivers, Also results were not the same for all users, So finding a standard procedure to install those drivers has been a real prob. Mostly its been trial and error for us.

Installing Samsung Kies should fix that problem for most of us, I need some input I were to update that guide, as to how each of you managed to install those drivers, coz the method I posted didn't work for some.

@sachit
exclamation mark again??
Did you by any chance use the old spica.jc3 again??


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 2, 2010)

I am on Win7 64 , things work fine on that ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 2, 2010)

meanwhile I tried those experimental samdroid components and here are the benchmark results. 

Benchmark apps I used are

*Linkpack for Android *

*Quadrant Standard Edition**

Benchmark*

I'm just posting the results of Linpack and Quadrant here

*On STANDARD DVM (Stock)*

*img532.imageshack.us/img532/5025/stock1i.jpg*img96.imageshack.us/img96/7857/stock2o.jpg


*On DVM ARM11 OPTIMIZED*


*img412.imageshack.us/img412/5425/dvm1.jpg*img295.imageshack.us/img295/6951/dvm2.jpg

*On JIT ARM11 OPTIMIZED *

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/8871/jit2.jpg*img215.imageshack.us/img215/3590/jit1.jpg


*Meanwhile one of the results was surprising coz RAM in spica seems to be 160MB*

*img535.imageshack.us/img535/1308/cap201006021210.jpg

Guys it would be helpful if you post your benchmark results on firmwares you are on. So that it would give us a better idea, which firmware is stable and fast, and which mods are better in terms of Speed etc.

Plz post your scores using the apps I mentioned above


----------



## maddu5731 (Jun 2, 2010)

@sriharsha
The samdroid mod awesome(LeShak is awesome)...the phone doesn't lag at all
also launcher pro is too cool....
Can u tell me about samdroid tools, apps2sd,etc
I got an application with the samdroid mod itself...i.e. superuser permissions...what is this?
Also how to take screenshots...?

Thanx in advance


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 2, 2010)

maddu5731 said:


> @sriharsha
> The samdroid mod awesome(LeShak is awesome)...the phone doesn't lag at all
> also launcher pro is too cool....
> Can u tell me about samdroid tools, apps2sd,etc
> ...



Superuser permissions is just a firewall app for super user access, to control which app can have SU access.

Since Samdroid mod is rooted, you can install any screenshot app from market and take screenshots  

I use "dropcap", for its flexible trigger options.

@maddu
can you please post benchmark results from your phone for comparison


----------



## sachitgul (Jun 2, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> blue samdroid screen???
> I think you installed lk mod instead of LK 2.02
> @vulpine corrected our posts, you overlooked that.??
> even I was confused yesterday, actually forgot that a modded firmware LK mod existed and started calling LK 2.02 as LK mod, hence the confusion
> ...





so what do i do know??
should i flash the same firemware again??


and no i did not use the old .ops file again..

damn i dont know what to do..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 2, 2010)

just flash it with any stock 2.1, use it for sometime and again try  samdroid mod when you are free.


----------



## sachitgul (Jun 2, 2010)

ok now im on LK kernel 2.02..
leshak's name changes ruined it..



now im going for a kitchen cooked mod..


so what the diff between.

samdroid mod 1.2.x and
samdroid mod 1.2.x.jp and 
samdroid mod 1.2.x.twm

which one should i choose??

and yeah i think i will try the experimental components later..
bcz IMO 2.2 might be coming for our phones..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 2, 2010)

Start with  base pack and add components that you need.
the first one in the list is what you need I guess .


----------



## eagle06 (Jun 2, 2010)

But if you choose *without base package *then only the experimental features like *JIT ARM 11 etc* components are unlocking.
Can we apply this?


----------



## sachitgul (Jun 2, 2010)

hey..
does a kitchen cooked mod have samdroid tools??


and what is youtube HD??
is it a official google app??


----------



## jain_pranav (Jun 2, 2010)

@ Sriharsha

I can help u in making a guide from scratch for flashing to 2.1 & then rooting & applying sam mod.

I knw all the problems of drivers nw coz i had them all 

So whnevr u free,letz make the tutorial & im sure it will work 4 evry1


----------



## sachitgul (Jun 2, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> @ Sriharsha
> 
> I can help u in making a guide from scratch for flashing to 2.1 & then rooting & applying sam mod.
> 
> ...






actually flashing is really easy..
only issue with me was that USB debugging was off and the name change by leshak which screwed it up..


neways now i will be enjoying my kitchen cooked mod by the end of today..

and how do i get samdroid tools??

also should i keep USB debugging off or on??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 3, 2010)

eagle06 said:


> But if you choose *without base package *then only the experimental features like *JIT ARM 11 etc* components are unlocking.
> Can we apply this?


Those experimental components are to be used separately without base package, you cannot integrate them with your kitchen mod. 
It has to be installed over samdroid mod, using recovery kernel.


sachitgul said:


> hey..
> does a kitchen cooked mod have samdroid tools??
> 
> 
> ...


Yes ofcourse, cooked mod will have samdroid tools 



jain_pranav said:


> @ Sriharsha
> 
> I can help u in making a guide from scratch for flashing to 2.1 & then rooting & applying sam mod.
> 
> ...


Sure pranav  I'll be free after 8th then we shall do it. 
Also I'm planning some good apps list for thread index, we'll start both of them after 8th, will take app suggestions from rest of the members and come up with some useful apps list 



sachitgul said:


> actually flashing is really easy..
> only issue with me was that USB debugging was off and the name change by leshak which screwed it up..
> 
> 
> ...


Samdroid tools is integrated into kitchen cooked mod, so don't worry.

Enabling/Disabling USB debugging depends on your usage, if you don't use any apps that need it to be enabled then you may disable it.


----------



## jain_pranav (Jun 3, 2010)

@ sriharsha

Ya sure & v'l update the app list from time to time.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 3, 2010)

^ Guys make a guide, it will be helpful to the Spica owners. I just cant wait to flash my phone.


----------



## maddu5731 (Jun 3, 2010)

@sriharsha
I downloaded those three benchmarking tools from the market but couldn't find any useful screenshot app....I downloaded "shoot me" but after taking screenshots of the benchmarking results ,I opened the file manager and found only blank dark screenshots...
Also, i couldn't find "dropcap"(which you suggested) in the market.


One more thing, can I install those experimental components over the samdroid mode?
Will it not affect or change the current settings,apps,data,etc...?


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 4, 2010)

Guys i found the best looking, imho, game on market which works very well on android. the name is super ko boxing. its a street fighter type game. really looks good. shows android's and spica's power and is enjoyable too.
btw also checked out doubletwist's android music player. its ok. try if u dont like spica one though i like spica one more. when it gets more features it might be better.
btw is it just me does the sound quality coming out of spica music player and doubletwist player vary. i think it does but am not sure.


----------



## sachitgul (Jun 4, 2010)

hey can someone explain me the meaning of the following terms,their uses and how i can use them if their useful...



add Netfilter/iptables
cifs
squashfs
Busybox
fdump 



also while i was in recovery console i could wipe my data and my cache but there was some error while clearing the dalvik cache..

what seems to be the problem here?? 
did i flash something wrong?? 

because when i was flashing my 2nd kitchen cooked mod (1st one i didnt like that much) the 2nd one showed some error while installing..
but when i tried it for the 2nd time it was successful..


so for example if i want to apply another kitchen cooked mod i just have to put the .zip file to the root of the sd card and flash it through recovery, right??

or am i doing something wrong here??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 4, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> hey can someone explain me the meaning of the following terms,their uses and how i can use them if their useful...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If Dalvik cache gives an error while formatting/wiping just restart your phone and try again.
This is for everyone who have been trying multiple Kitchen mods - You don't need to cook from scratch every time you need to try new combinations. What I do is I cooked a basic ROM with no apps nothing just the samdroidMod Lite and LK kernel. Then I cook different combinations using without base pack configuration and I just update them over base pack in recovery mode. In that way I don't need to flash from start everytime a new app is added to that list  saves you time/work .
If anyone is facing force crashes with these mods, try wiping Dalvik Cache first, before going for reflashing/formatting.
Sachit regarding the terms you asked, netfilter is needed for Wifi tether to work since Spica kernel doesn't come with netfilter.
Busybox is for command line tools(terminal) I guess.

 I'm a noob when it comes to linux   so refer these if you need more info 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netfilter  

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BusyBox

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SquashFS

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIFS


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 4, 2010)

@maddu
Sorry, it's drocap2


----------



## sachitgul (Jun 4, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> If Dalvik cache gives an error while formatting/wiping just restart your phone and try again.
> This is for everyone who have been trying multiple Kitchen mods - You don't need to cook from scratch every time you need to try new combinations. What I do is I cooked a basic ROM with no apps nothing just the samdroidMod Lite and LK kernel. Then I cook different combinations using without base pack configuration and I just update them over base pack in recovery mode. In that way I don't need to flash from start everytime a new app is added to that list  saves you time/work .
> If anyone is facing force crashes with these mods, try wiping Dalvik Cache first, before going for reflashing/formatting.
> Sachit regarding the terms you asked, netfilter is needed for Wifi tether to work since Spica kernel doesn't come with netfilter.
> ...





i did not quite understand what u said about the kitchen mod..


and leshak's notes say that there is a busybox in the samdroidmod..
how do i access the busybox??


also how do i access the other features mentioned by me??


btw..
which is the best terminal emu app??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 5, 2010)

I use better terminal.

If anyone is interested in that kitchen mod thing I said above, I'll explain it clearly.


----------



## vulpine (Jun 5, 2010)

@SriHarsha
I understood it. But I have few doubts
1. Can we uninstall apps that we have included in kitchen mod? i.e.. after flashing the firmware..

2. Is it possible to get back to original kernel?  I think Flashing original firmware with ODIN will do it ??

3. If I get back to original firmware (JD4 for example) my device is unrooted only rite?


----------



## KDroid (Jun 5, 2010)

hey which is the best free anti theft software for my phone.......i have already lost 1smart phone before

one more astonishment! digit hasn't mentioned SPICA any where......even not in june edition where it compared all phones.......


----------



## mananknl (Jun 6, 2010)

hey my spica is not able to read the tags from some of my m4a files. These files dont show up in music library also but i can play then using a file explorer & then music player. These files are tagged properly with album art,album etc. & i m able to view the tags in windows but spica is unable to read them. I have tried restarting the phone also. This problem is only there for some m4a files other m4a files work fine, mp3 files work fine. All m4a files are encoded in HE AAC in 80kbps , any solutions ?


----------



## KDroid (Jun 6, 2010)

i dont know why i lost my contacts........
they were very important....
i hate to sync my phone....
but since it auto synced once 
i deleted all contacts from my gmail.....
does this also delete all contacts from my mobile

i love keeping my phone contacts to my phone only.......
plz reply


----------



## dushi23 (Jun 6, 2010)

Help me guys
I lost my spica's back cover ( i know its crazy)..nd now when i went to samsung's service center those guys says that it will take 2-3 months to get the back cover,i contacted samsung helpline and also email them several times but no repite..do u know anywhere from where i can buy the same...
My spica is looking ugly without the back cover!!!!


----------



## sachitgul (Jun 6, 2010)

im facing issues with the 3d gallery..
sometimes it show that no data is present..

is it the problem of my sd card or is this some cache issue??

_________________________________________________________


btw
did u guys check out the new components of the samdroid kitchen???

the beta version of the new kernel and the new JIT 8.13 have arrived!!

i would love to try all these components but im afraid that i might lose all of my data..


----------



## amit3987 (Jun 6, 2010)

hey guys, could ul tell me how whats d average time that ur spica battery last aftr a full recharge specially on  jc5 version and wht apps do u run in the backgrnd......


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 7, 2010)

I installed Helix Launcher , 100 times better than laggy Panteon.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 8, 2010)

1 day with helix launcher, it was awesome .... until I installed Launcher pro !!! Launcher pro is butter smooth, no lags no stuttering. Highly recommended. 

Just one question, how can I remove this POS battery hog pantheon and save some space ? I my phone is on official 2.1 currently.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 9, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> 1 day with helix launcher, it was awesome .... until I installed Launcher pro !!! Launcher pro is butter smooth, no lags no stuttering. Highly recommended.
> 
> Just one question, how can I remove this POS battery hog pantheon and save some space ? I my phone is on official 2.1 currently.



You need to use Android debug bridge(trust your phone is rooted). 

Goto terminal/command and type :



> adb shell
> #sudo rm -f /system/app/<<name of the app.apk>>


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 9, 2010)

^^ Thx but the phone is not rooted, i will do it soon . I have Win7 64  and drivers for 64bit are not available


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 9, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ Thx but the phone is not rooted, i will do it soon . I have Win7 64  and drivers for 64bit are not available



I don't have much idea about Samsung phones but why can't you just uninstall it from settings->applications.

As far as Android SDK is concerned; you can use Ubuntu version. Its hassle free in the sense that you dont need USB drivers here. Frankly installing SDK for the first time on Windows is a pain at the wrong place!


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 9, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> I don't have much idea about Samsung phones but why can't you just uninstall it from settings->!



No you cant do that, I don't get options to uninstall programs which came with the installation like pantheon,myspace, etc.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 9, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> No you cant do that, I don't get options to uninstall programs which came with the installation like pantheon,myspace, etc.



you can do it from settings >>applications >>manage applications. you just need to change the filter to all apps, to show all pre installed apps.  I've posted the same with pics, just a few pages back


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ I know you did, I can see the apps but there is not uninstall option.

---------- Post added at 12:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------

How to enable GPRS on my Spica, I have a Idea connection and whenever i try to activate GPRS it tells me that the device is not supported.... WTF !!


----------



## vulpine (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello Spicans,
Finally Xams over . Having great fun with my darling spica.
Flashed kitchen mod, went on pretty smoothly
Launcher pro made hell lotta difference to the feel of the device. I'm lovin it. Apps2SD is what I always dreamt of. And now I have Root he he.....

And recovery is very handy for backups and quick recovery. Now the spica looks complete with this mod.




tarey_g said:


> 1 day with helix launcher, it was awesome .... until I installed Launcher pro !!! Launcher pro is butter smooth, no lags no stuttering. Highly recommended.



^^^+100



tarey_g said:


> Just one question, how can I remove this POS battery hog pantheon and save some space ? I my phone is on official 2.1 currently.



In default app manager, I too cant find uninstall for default apps. But if you have root, there are many ways to do it. U just need to delete it from system/app/

I did it using titanium back up( Must have for ROM switchers). I removed android keyboard using it.





> How to enable GPRS on my Spica, I have a Idea connection and whenever i try to activate GPRS it tells me that the device is not supported.... WTF !!



You need to activate 'internet' setting. I donno what its called in idea. ( Mobile office- Airtel, Mobile connect- Vodafone)
Check with Idea website.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ Hi, seems that you have almost done everything with your phone  , a guide to do the same will be appreciated. Please also mention the links to the files we need to use when flashing and also please list the prerequisites.

I know i can flash my phone to a CFW if i follow threads on Samdroid or google for it , but if the info is coming from a fellow digit member its more easy to get.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 10, 2010)

For GPRS to work on an Android phone you need full Edge connection. Half as$ed GPRS service given by most of the mobile operator will not cut here. Thankfully all mobile operator also offer full Edge service.

Once you are sure that you have Edge (ask customer service guys - laptop connect _karne wala_  ) service activated on your number; you are good to go. You just need access point name for that service. For e.g. I am on Vodafone Mobile Connect and *my access point is 'www'*. Tap in this data & leave other fields blank. Press back button and you should be connected to GPRS network.

BTW Eclair configures access points automatically!


----------



## sachitgul (Jun 10, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> For GPRS to work on an Android phone you need full Edge connection. Half as$ed GPRS service given by most of the mobile operator will not cut here. Thankfully all mobile operator also offer full Edge service.
> 
> Once you are sure that you have Edge (ask customer service guys - laptop connect _karne wala_  ) service activated on your number; you are good to go. You just need access point name for that service. For e.g. I am on Vodafone Mobile Connect and *my access point is 'www'*. Tap in this data & leave other fields blank. Press back button and you should be connected to GPRS network.
> 
> BTW Eclair configures access points automatically!





dude i am trying to get Vodafone EDGE services on my Samsung Spica for like ages now..
today i some how succeeded but the speed is just too slow..
Maps and stuff like that just refuse load..

here is what i did..
correct me if im wrong..
im based in andheri,mumbai and i have a prepaid connection..

Vodafone Live! was already activated on my phone (i had sms-ed ACT VL 144) 
then i setup the following APN settings..

Name: Vodafone Live!
APN: portalnmms
Proxy: 10.10.1.100
Port: 9401
Username:
Password:
Server:
MMSC:
MMS Proxy:
MMS Pert:
MCC: 404
MNC:20
APN type : internet 


i do have a EDGE notif in my notif bar..
but my connection is just tooo slow..

having an android phone and having slow internet is lame..
help me on this one..


----------



## vulpine (Jun 10, 2010)

@Sachit
If you have not read my earlier posts,
You need to activate "Vodafone Mobile Connect" to access internet. I too pulled my hair in figuring this out. VMC is too costly(starting from 199) compared to the competition.
I switched to Airtel which has more reasonable internet plans.

Regarding speed, I used my dad's VMC activated sim once on my phone, Speeds were good(EDGE coverage was there).

So, To activate VMC, You need to Contact Customer care or visit vodafone India site.


----------



## vulpine (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi guys,
 I have upgraded launcher pro to 0.5.1 beta. Its very cool. Upgrade and check it out. It has cool 3D App browser ala nexus one. Which is surprisingly very smooth.

And yeah you can make it look like froyo
*img695.imageshack.us/img695/3204/cap201006111710.jpg*img812.imageshack.us/img812/6233/cap201006111711.jpg


Download from Official Site

And those who want Drocap2 but didn't find in the market. Here's the link


----------



## maddu5731 (Jun 11, 2010)

vulpine said:


> Hi guys,
> I have upgraded launcher pro to 0.5.1 beta. Its very cool. Upgrade and check it out. It has cool 3D App browser ala nexus one. Which is surprisingly very smooth.
> 
> And yeah you can make it look like froyo
> ...



Thanx for this.I've been searching for dropcap2 in the market but it was not found there.

Anyone, who wants to enable idea full edge connection needs to recharge with a Rs. 98 internet top-up which is a 2GB limit plan(I'm on this).
USE THE FOLLOWING SETTINGS

profile name:- idea_internet
apn:- internet

Thats it.

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------

can someone tell me how to use apps2sd,I mean how to format the sd card and create partitions,also how to create back-up and restore.
I'm planning to flash it with the kitchen cooked rom once again....

Thanx in advance


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 11, 2010)

I thought Ideas plan was for Rs 97 ? Im considering switching from Airtel to Idea I seem to get much more reception using their network in Kerala.


----------



## maddu5731 (Jun 11, 2010)

vulpine said:


> *img695.imageshack.us/img695/3204/cap201006111710.jpg



Can u please tell me which widgets u r using for time and weather?

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------




FilledVoid said:


> I thought Ideas plan was for Rs 97 ? Im considering switching from Airtel to Idea I seem to get much more reception using their network in Kerala.



I'm from delhi and here the plan is for Rs.98, speeds are good, I think better than airtel and vodaone
U can compare it with docomo...


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 11, 2010)

updating launcher pro as i write, awesome. 

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 PM ----------

it rocks, thx for the update Vulpine


----------



## vulpine (Jun 11, 2010)

> Thanx for this.I've been searching for dropcap2 in the market but it was not found there.


I am puzzled too why it is not there(It's a free app only) may be because it needs root



maddu5731 said:


> Can u please tell me which widgets u r using for time and weather?



It is Beautiful Widgets.



tarey_g said:


> [/COLOR]it rocks, thx for the update Vulpine



U r welcome tarey_g.


----------



## jain_pranav (Jun 12, 2010)

@ Vulpine

Beautiful widget is a paid app.How to get hold of tht app ?


----------



## mananknl (Jun 12, 2010)

hey ppl
suddenly all my nos. in spica while calling are coming in with - e.g 018-422-066...nos. in my contacts are also coming with dashes 
i m using stock 2.1 with no mods & hvent installed any dialer applications
pls help me i cudn't find any setting like this


----------



## eagle06 (Jun 12, 2010)

any one knows where spica is available in hyderabad (a contact no. o store would be nice).
I tried bigc,hotspot,sangeetha,univercell they told there is no stock.And mobile gallery mehidipatnam also out of stock (


----------



## vulpine (Jun 12, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> @ Vulpine
> 
> Beautiful widget is a paid app.How to get hold of tht app ?



Not a big deal. Google will help. BTW I got it in torrent of apps that I downloaded.



eagle06 said:


> any one knows where spica is available in hyderabad (a contact no. o store would be nice).
> I tried bigc,hotspot,sangeetha,univercell they told there is no stock.And mobile gallery mehidipatnam also out of stock (



Have you tried Cellworld in Latef khan estate?


----------



## amit3987 (Jun 12, 2010)

vulpine said:


> Hi guys,
> I have upgraded launcher pro to 0.5.1 beta. Its very cool. Upgrade and check it out. It has cool 3D App browser ala nexus one. Which is surprisingly very smooth.
> 
> And yeah you can make it look like froyo
> ...



i installed launcher pro... but i didnt get d cool 3 D effects which u have shown in ur image......
Im using JC5 version ......


----------



## jain_pranav (Jun 13, 2010)

@ above

Go to preferences-advanced settings - enable "use app 3D drawer".

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------

I just installed DVM ARM11 optimized experimental component & my spica is running fast now.
The best part is that it is stable.
Linpack MFLOPS ranging between 4-5 

I suggest evry1 2 try this.


----------



## maddu5731 (Jun 13, 2010)

maddu5731 said:


> ---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------
> 
> can someone tell me how to use apps2sd,I mean how to format the sd card and create partitions,also how to create back-up and restore.
> I'm planning to flash it with the kitchen cooked rom once again....
> ...




Can anyone please answer this query....
I formatted my sd card and created a 512 mb ext2 partition on it but apps2sd is not working..
Also, now I want to again flash my phone with the kitchen cooked rom but it is written on that page to reformat the second ext2 partition on the sd card ...How to do that?

Please help

---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------

two more things which I forget to ask...
What is dalvik-cache? why I cant wipe dalvik-cache in recovery?

What are tun.ko and cifs.ko modules that are there in the samdroid tools? what's the use of these two?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 13, 2010)

Back to this thread after a short break 

@Jain_pranav

Check if your phone remains stable after a day or two. Coz mine was stable for a day and then started to act weird, Had to reflash with std DVM.

@maddu

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalvik_virtual_machine

*bit.ly/d13Fmt

OT: Good news for Moto S9 snoop owners, now you can just flash your old S9 to S9 HD and enjoy srs effects. I just flashed mine yesterday 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1249429&postcount=1361

---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------

Also bought a 1300maH emergency mobile charger for 300/- Quite handy while travelling


----------



## harianirav (Jun 13, 2010)

hey..m getting a spica android 2.1 out of the box...but d seal is broken.
so how can i identify if itz really out of d box or if 1.5 is updated to 2.1 n packed


----------



## eagle06 (Jun 16, 2010)

why spica phnes are out of stock 
@vulpine
i asked in cellworld also they also sayin shortage ...


----------



## vbm12 (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm not able to download mp3 and video files. It says "waiting for data 

connection..." and after 4-5 mins it gives "Download unsuccessful" 

message. 

I'm using I5700 with 2.1 and having Airtel GPRS. 

Any pointer?


----------



## arunks (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey anybody found any tv remote control application for spica which can be used like a universal remote thru infra red.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 20, 2010)

arunks said:


> Hey anybody found any tv remote control application for spica which can be used like a universal remote thru infra red.


No infra red in Spica


----------



## arunks (Jun 20, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> No infra red in Spica



OMG, how can i forget that... i thought it is there


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 21, 2010)

3 of my friends/family got spica


----------



## eagle06 (Jun 22, 2010)

my trials to buy the phone on ebay also failed.
The dealer send me this message 


> First of all i am sorry for responding so late to
> you the reason is that due to some technical fault
> arising again and again in this phone the company
> is not giving new lot to dealers sir which is why
> ...



Is this phone really faulty? i dont think so Lol

@tarey_g
when and where did you get the phone. Any details about it would be nice.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 22, 2010)

1 from Gwalior and 2 from Pune , it was hard to find.


----------



## vulpine (Jun 22, 2010)

eagle06 said:


> my trials to buy the phone on ebay also failed.
> The dealer send me this message
> 
> 
> Is this phone really faulty? i dont think so Lol



I feel sorry for you eagle06, I was in same situation as yours 2 months ago. Luckily I got hold of my spica.
But dont worry galaxy 3 and 5 will soon be here.

Phone faulty?? I dont think so. No one on this thread complained about any thing as such. Only problem I find is when music plays there's some disturbance. And it happens some times. I heard samsung is working on this in new firmware.


----------



## sachitgul (Jun 22, 2010)

damn it!
IMO samsung should provide us with a Froyo update ASAP!

but all the evidence suggests otherwise.



Adobe Tells Us Which Current Android Phones to Get Froyo Update Will Run Flash | OMG Android


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay, major problem  .
My brother go Spica with 2.1 by default, he has following problems.

* GPRS is never off, how to turn that off. I can't help him on this matter as I don't have GPRS in my phone.

* If the phone is restarted, all contacts are lost.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 23, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Okay, major problem  .
> My brother go Spica with 2.1 by default, he has following problems.
> 
> * GPRS is never off, how to turn that off. I can't help him on this matter as I don't have GPRS in my phone.
> ...




*Please ask him to download apndroid application from the market. It can toggle GPRS on and off.
*Strange! He needs to login to any Google service via phone; once done all his contacts will sync with Google cloud and he wont loose contacts.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 23, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Okay, major problem  .
> My brother go Spica with 2.1 by default, he has following problems.
> 
> * GPRS is never off, how to turn that off. I can't help him on this matter as I don't have GPRS in my phone.
> ...



To turn GPRS off, download "Toggle Data" Widget from Market.

Regarding contacts, as Amitabhishek said, ask him to sync with google account first and then check if the same happens again.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey guys, have you noticed the changes in Launcher Pro, dock now supports scrolling and numerous other changes were made in settings.


*img227.imageshack.us/img227/964/cap201006232110.jpg*img153.imageshack.us/img153/8697/cap201006232240.jpg


----------



## vulpine (Jun 24, 2010)

@harsha
thnx for that.... I am so happy with launcher pro that i forgot to check for updates...Installing now...!! gotto see hw exciting this will be....

ADW and launcher pro are literally spoiling us.


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 24, 2010)

oh i want froyo so bad.
give it Samsung or Leshak!

---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------




vbm12 said:


> I'm not able to download mp3 and video files. It says "waiting for data
> 
> connection..." and after 4-5 mins it gives "Download unsuccessful"
> 
> ...



i too am having the same prob. i think airtel have disabled downloads. or maybe the speed is so slow that system gives up.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 24, 2010)

Did I read that right? You guys trying to download a song over GpRs??!!! Give humble gprs a break and switch to wifi.


----------



## vulpine (Jun 26, 2010)

@amitabhishek
An 8MB file aint a big deal on gprs. I tried to download a song from rapidshare link. But it was just not downloading, May be because rapidshare allows only one download per ip address I'm not sure. I downloaded same song from songs.pk and it donwloaded successfully. Took around 5-6mins though.


----------



## sree01 (Jun 27, 2010)

i want to buy Spica. where do i get it in Kerala?


----------



## sachitgul (Jun 28, 2010)

i saw this post on the  "got 7.5k which phone" thread..




azzu said:


> ^ go for Nokia 5230 its still available in market AFAIK
> and as of GPS iam usin it and its really awesome ( reception hinders in indoors and Cloudy days)
> 
> u gotta have active Gprs on ur phone to use nokia Ovi maps though it takes little data (its not a data intensive app)
> ...





can we use all of these features offline on our spica???
if yes then how??

________________________________

LauncherPro knw has a icon in the app drawer which it didnt have before..
it also shows up in the task manager which it didnt before..
is this an issue or is the same for all of u guys??

also should i put apps like auto memory manager,market,contacts and handcent in the ignore list of task manager??

i have set auto memory manager to aggressive which kills most apps instantly when they are not in use..

for example market downloads dont start if they are in the background..
i have also seen that sometimes my contact names appear late when i call them..


----------



## vulpine (Jun 28, 2010)

> can we use all of these features offline on our spica???
> if yes then how??


Ofcourse, There's no reason why spica can't do all those things. U need to get hold of some GOOD offline maps app. I don't have much info. As Google maps is good enough for my needs and I have unlimited data plan. So, neva thought of alternatives.



> LauncherPro knw has a icon in the app drawer which it didnt have before..


R u talking about "home" icon in app browser? u can remove it in options.



> it also shows up in the task manager which it didnt before..
> is this an issue or is the same for all of u guys??


Don't worry it shows in task manager. You need to exclude it if u want to "end all apps"



> also should i put apps like auto memory manager,market,contacts and handcent in the ignore list of task manager??



Not needed. It's actually ur wish! For eg. I put HTC_IME in exclude list so that it opens fast.



> i have set auto memory manager to aggressive which kills most apps instantly when they are not in use..



No idea. I don't use it.


----------



## akshayb (Jul 1, 2010)

vbm12 said:


> I'm not able to download mp3 and video files. It says "waiting for data
> 
> connection..." and after 4-5 mins it gives "Download unsuccessful"
> 
> ...



Download Opera mini 5 beta or ByteTornado from the market and try downloading from these browsers.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 3, 2010)

Well Well Well Launcher Pro had a barge of updates this week, that was 4 updates this week if I remember it correct. 

*img80.imageshack.us/img80/372/cap201007031954.jpg

Noticed anything 






Look at the messages icon  , it now shows unread sms count, and as you already know, these dock shortcuts can be customized to your taste now, even the icons can be changed

Also the interface is much much fluid now and I've noticed several minor changes, the icon grid seems to have changed, looks quite good now


----------



## maddu5731 (Jul 6, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> *img80.imageshack.us/img80/372/cap201007031954.jpg



Can u please tell me which home screen widget u r using....?

thanx in advance


----------



## jetboy (Jul 7, 2010)

Where Do i get the Phone in Nashik.. Cant find it anywhere


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 8, 2010)

maddu5731 said:


> Can u please tell me which home screen widget u r using....?
> 
> thanx in advance


Are you asking about the clock widget???? If yes, then its "Sense analog clock widget".


@All

Launcher pro had another 2 updates in the last two days again . More improvements and functionality


----------



## vulpine (Jul 8, 2010)

I wanted to test GPS on my spica for the very first time yesterday. So, I pulled out my phone opened Google maps and searched directions to 'Kachiguda'.(Rly station). Was going there to drop some Athithis. We started at 5pm.And it was just 1hr before dep. time.

The regular route, I always take is busy. So, I calculated different route via narayanguda. I never traveled via this route before. So,I completely relied on my spica.

5PM:We wer all set, But Spica is taking a lot of time to lock on to GPS 

5:07: It's still taking its own sweet time( Weather ws cloudy and partially raining) Athithis were already complaining!

5:10: Switched off GPS. Still I wanted to take new route relying only on mobile networks to test the luck of my athithis.
It shows location pretty accurately that took me by a surprise( offset of 5-7m). So finally Took off.Gave the phone to cousin sitting beside me to hold.( As I don't have a Windshield holder like thing)

5:20: The present location ws updating. What I had to do was keep the dot on the route to be taken.

5:30: New route that I took was not main road and so not as busy.

Mean while athithis got a good topic to start a GD "Technology and its uses".

5:45: At the destination 15 min in advance. Thumbs up to spica.

After reaching the station my uncle gave me a shocker
"The train is at 7pm. We know about you that's why we said the train is at 6pm"

Passed an hour there, playing with GPS. It took nearly 10 min to lock
Returned via same route with out the help of maps now.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 8, 2010)

Is it possible to use the GPS maps offline (download the maps through computer and view on the mobile) to avoid data usage on the mobile? 

Arun


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 8, 2010)

vulpine said:


> I wanted to test GPS on my spica for the very first time yesterday. So, I pulled out my phone opened Google maps and searched directions to 'Kachiguda'.(Rly station).



I used my Spica GPS to reach to a Company location for a interview (few weeks ago). I did not know the way, all depended on Spica.

Got there  , Got selected 

GPS = Win = Offer letter 

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------




sakumar79 said:


> Is it possible to use the GPS maps offline (download the maps through computer and view on the mobile) to avoid data usage on the mobile?
> 
> Arun



Yes you can use it offline, Just use some offline map software, or cache google maps till the destination before leaving home (i do it all time).

Also guys please suggest me some good offline map software, I tried MapDroyd  and it sucks (gives my location in Saudi Arabia instead of pune ).


----------



## vulpine (Jul 8, 2010)

@tarey
Ya these maps r really helpful.
@sakumar
You can use offline maps softwares there are many out there. but paid ones are really good i heard. Mapmyindia also has an android app. their maps are pretty accurate. 
But nothing beats google maps :thumbsup:
Caching before u leave is also a way as tarey said, But zooming is a problem.

I used to have an app called mgmaps in my old phone which can be used to view google maps stored in sd card. ya U can store gmaps on sd card. Neva tried their android app tho. 
As i hv a data plan,never thot of an alternative to gmaps. All im waiting for is google's navigation to be  available in india


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Jul 8, 2010)

can someone tell me why is every1 singing praises of this phone and why does it have a whole thread dedicated to it? I have never heard of anyone mention this phone apart from ppl here at digit. What's so special about this phone? I was planning to buy this phone after reading a lot of +ve reviews here and also since it seemed to fit my budget. But honestly none of friends or anyone I have ever known has any clue about this phone. Even samsung doesnt advertise this phone as much as it advertises it's other models. Now recently I read it somewhere that this phone is no longer available in the market as samsung has withdrawn it coz it has some defects. So how much of this is true? And is this phone really worth the money spent on it? Would a nokia 5800 or a similar model from sony ericsson be better? I think the only plus point in this phone is the android OS. But I think android is available on other phones as well so why should one go for spica?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 9, 2010)

vulpine said:


> @tarey
> Ya these maps r really helpful.
> @sakumar
> You can use offline maps softwares there are many out there. but paid ones are really good i heard. Mapmyindia also has an android app. their maps are pretty accurate.
> ...


yeah me too used gps extensively on my last Hyderabad trip, pretty handy .

Locking took longer than usual when I tried it in Hyderabad, may be because of the higher interferences. Anyways one trick that speeds up locking is, point the rear of phone towards sky( direct line of sight if possible) and lock time improves  

Mobile networks was quite accurate sometimes and sometimes acts weird. It worked fine near Kachiguda, but while on transit it showed me in the middle of Hussein Sagar . When used with GPS,it was accurate though. 



Incredible Hulk said:


> can someone tell me why is every1 singing praises of this phone and why does it have a whole thread dedicated to it? I have never heard of anyone mention this phone apart from ppl here at digit. What's so special about this phone? I was planning to buy this phone after reading a lot of +ve reviews here and also since it seemed to fit my budget. But honestly none of friends or anyone I have ever known has any clue about this phone. Even samsung doesnt advertise this phone as much as it advertises it's other models. Now recently I read it somewhere that this phone is no longer available in the market as samsung has withdrawn it coz it has some defects. So how much of this is true? And is this phone really worth the money spent on it? Would a nokia 5800 or a similar model from sony ericsson be better? I think the only plus point in this phone is the android OS. But I think android is available on other phones as well so why should one go for spica?



The one you heard of, discontinued due to defects is i7500(Galaxy), not i5700(Galaxy Spica).

Why is everybody singing about this phone??? Read this thread from start, you'll know for yourself.

Most of us here moved from Symbian, and we don't want to move back to a dead platform. But if you are new to symbian, Yes, you can try 5800. 

The only plus point of this phone is not just Android OS, it has got a 800Mhz processor, 16M Capacitive TFT screen (65K was 1.5 limit, mind you), a 1500maH battery and good custom ROM support( no way near HTC custom ROM support yet). And all this for 12K, what else do you need??


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Jul 9, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> The one you heard of, discontinued due to defects is i7500(Galaxy), not i5700(Galaxy Spica).



So why is this phone not available in the market? I couldn't even find it on ebay. And why is it that samsung never advertises this phone?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 9, 2010)

Incredible Hulk said:


> So why is this phone not available in the market? I couldn't even find it on ebay. And why is it that samsung never advertises this phone?


Samsung India never advertised most of its smart phones, be it the Omnia Series, Jet, Galaxy(original & Spica). Their PR team concentrated more on the Corby, Star and Guru series. Don't know what was in their mind. Only Samsung can answer your question clearly Shoot a mail to them 

Regarding the availability issue, its kind of a mystery, but I heard most of the shops are getting stock now. Why don't you inquire from Samsung Mobile(Authorized outlets) stores.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2010)

Incredible Hulk said:


> So why is this phone not available in the market? I couldn't even find it on ebay. And why is it that samsung never advertises this phone?



Samsung Spica with android : 12.5k
Samsung Wave with their own BadaOS: 17k

will you buy Wave? 

now, people don't have a choice. The only good phone inside 20k is Wave. other phones suck big time (be it SE or nokia or HTC). 

If Samsung doesn't pull Spica out of market, the sales of Wave would've taken a huge blow.


----------



## vulpine (Jul 9, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Anyways one trick that speeds up locking is, point the rear of phone towards sky( direct line of sight if possible) and lock time improves



Really?! I should try it next time.



sriharsha_madineni said:


> The one you heard of, discontinued due to defects is i7500(Galaxy), not i5700(Galaxy Spica).
> 
> Why is everybody singing about this phone??? Read this thread from start, you'll know for yourself.
> 
> Most of us here moved from Symbian, and we don't want to move back to a dead platform. But if you are new to symbian, Yes, you can try 5800.



bangOn!!
@incredibleHULK
But this phone is not everyones's cup of coffee. Take it only if you die for Android OS. Nevertheless, Its great value for money. Fulltoo paisa vasooool



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Samsung India never advertised most of its smart phones, be it the Omnia Series, Jet, Galaxy(original & Spica).



Was Jet a smart phone? I think its just a dumb feature phone like those corbys that tries to mimic smartphone features



desiibond said:


> Samsung Spica with android : 12.5k
> Samsung Wave with their own BadaOS: 17k
> 
> will you buy Wave?
> ...



Sorry I defer.
Bada over Android? Never.
Bada is just another premature OS. Its like samsung saying "Now we want our own OS too" It doesn't even have a handfull of apps. And donno if there are any developers interested in this one.
And Samsung sucks when it comes to making a UI. Be it their TVs or their feature phones. They are just so boring. And the less we talk about Touchwiz the better it is.

Only thing that's worth mentioning in wave is its SAMOLED and 1GHz processor.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 9, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Samsung India never advertised most of its smart phones, be it the Omnia Series, Jet, Galaxy(original & Spica). Their PR team concentrated more on the Corby, Star and Guru series. Don't know what was in their mind. Only Samsung can answer your question clearly Shoot a mail to them
> 
> Regarding the availability issue, its kind of a mystery, but I heard most of the shops are getting stock now. Why don't you inquire from Samsung Mobile(Authorized outlets) stores.



Believe me I have been having word with Samsung through mail and chat. They even pointed me to a Sales guy in pune who then pointed me to a sales guy in Nashik, who again pointed me to a Authorised dealer who had already updated me a week ago that Samsung doesnt produce 5700 and was urging to go for 7500.

Is there really a way buy which I can really get some information about the availability.

And as said by "Hulk" (cant make out the real name). The authorised dealer himself mentioned that 5700 had speaker problem and used to get torn out very soon and the service given by Samsung was not good too.

Can anyone comment on this please??


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 9, 2010)

jetboy said:


> The authorised dealer himself mentioned that 5700 had speaker problem and used to get torn out very soon and the service given by Samsung was not good too.



These type of replies are standard  when the item is not in stock, good excuse to lure customer into any other available product and make a sale. 

I have had no single mention of any such issue in Spica yet, 4 of my friends have the same phone and 2 are searching for it in Pune .


----------



## jetboy (Jul 9, 2010)

I was just on phone with Samsung Support which was located in Chennai. He says it available very well.. I said many of my friends are not able to get hand on it in mumbai pune too, but he just says one thing. "Its very much available Sir" in typical south Indian style 

Where O Where OOOOOOO Where is it available!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 9, 2010)

The X10 pro with a full qwerty keyboard is available for 15k. Really nice phone with great reviews throughout.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 9, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> The X10 pro with a full qwerty keyboard is available for 15k. Really nice phone with great reviews throughout.




Read the review loved it a lot..ran to the store..but the size is toooooo small, came back and started searching for Samsung again


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Jul 9, 2010)

jetboy said:


> Read the review loved it a lot..ran to the store..but the size is toooooo small, came back and started searching for Samsung again



doesn't everyone prefer mobiles to be small in size? Isn't smaller the better? I think this is a ridiculous reason for not buying a particular phone. X10 has a 5mp cam + android + qwerty keyboard. Only minus is the 600mhz processor but that hardly makes a diff compared to spica's 800mhz, just a 200 mhz difference.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 9, 2010)

Incredible Hulk said:


> doesn't everyone prefer mobiles to be small in size? Isn't smaller the better? I think this is a ridiculous reason for not buying a particular phone. X10 has a 5mp cam + android + qwerty keyboard. Only minus is the 600mhz processor but that hardly makes a diff compared to spica's 800mhz, just a 200 mhz difference.



My friend the mobile is too small. Its even smaller than my SE W810i and after being with my phone for 5 years..I am fedup of small screens. X10 mini wont be good to play games, watch video,...it wont be that cool to play or watch on a screen that small. The handset looks like a toy!! So I dont guess its not RIDICULOUS to not opt for SE x10 mini.


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Jul 9, 2010)

jetboy said:


> My friend the mobile is too small. Its even smaller than my SE W810i and after being with my phone for 5 years..I am fedup of small screens. X10 mini wont be good to play games, watch video,...it wont be that cool to play or watch on a screen that small. The handset looks like a toy!! So I dont guess its not RIDICULOUS to not opt for SE x10 mini.



well the screen is a li'l small but thats not very significant


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 9, 2010)

if you are into watching vids, obviously theMini is not an option. But it uses the same proccy as the legend.So it isnt that bad either. Given the legend is almost 3/2th its price. 
Well, wait for the i5800 or the X8 then coz there arent many phones that can replace the i6700 right now. Wildfire perhaps?

Oh just an addon to how great the Mini/Pro is
*www.engadget.com/2010/07/08/sony-ericsson-xperia-x10-mini-mini-pro-review/2#comments

Engadget love it. Says a lot. 

Anyways, as for now, if you are into Android, either wait a bit or extend your budget.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 9, 2010)

I guess waiting is the game I will need to play . I hope Samsung will launch I5800 with the price range below 15k...any idea about it?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2010)

jetboy said:


> I guess waiting is the game I will need to play . I hope Samsung will launch I5800 with the price range below 15k...any idea about it?



did you check Samsung Wave. it doesn't run Android but heard that it's an amazing phone (personally didn't like it that much though). Give it a try at samsung store.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 9, 2010)

@desiibond: Yes I have checked it at the Samsung Store. I didnt like that much too. Not sure how the Bada Os will perform, it seems to be pretty new and immature.

I guess I will wait for I5800. Just hoping the price will be perfect within 15K


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 10, 2010)

> Was Jet a smart phone? I think its just a dumb  feature phone like those corbys that tries to mimic smartphone features


@Vulpine
Nooooo!!!! I meant Jet(A good Multimedia phone), with an AMOLED screen, 800Mhz processor and Divx capabilty was never advertised much even after the price drop(<15K now), not that I meant it was a smartphone, I added it to the not advertised list that's it 

BTW got a call from Samsung Mobiles Store today that Galaxy S has arrived, went to check it out, it was soo thin and feels pretty solid in hand, didn't get a chance to see that awesome screen, was in a hurry and some higher official at the store gestured the salesman not to put battery . Quoted 29K, but I'm disappointed with the package, the same earphones of Spica was given, Leather pouch looks too cheap, and nothing except the huge screen and the price tag, says its a high end Phone  

@others
Don't spread false rumors about phones, Almost 10 users from this thread Own Spica, none of them ever faced the issues you guys mentioned, If you don't like this phone, fine, no one is forcing you to get one, its your hard earned money.
But don't spread false rumors.

And Please keep the SE discussion out of this thread  and that too X10 mini and pro, cmon !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Jul 10, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> @others
> Don't spread false rumors about phones, Almost 10 users from this thread Own Spica, none of them ever faced the issues you guys mentioned, If you don't like this phone, fine, no one is forcing you to get one, its your hard earned money.
> But don't spread false rumors.
> 
> And Please keep the SE discussion out of this thread  and that too X10 mini and pro, cmon !!!!!!!!!



I dont agree wid u. If there is a better phone available shudnt ppl be made aware of it? It's not good to be obsessed wid just one thing. I think x10 mini pro is a li'l better than spica coz of it's qwerty keyboard and 5 mp cam. I think the screen size is also not that big a deal. I have used n70 before and I used to watch vids on it too. I never felt anything lacking while watching them on n70 so I dont think there wud be ne probs watching them on x10, what with it's slightly bigger screen. After all, all mobile screens are tiny and they hardly make ne diff while watching vids.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 10, 2010)

^^ What he meant is that this is Spica thread and we should keep the discussion to it and not go off-topic with comparisons


----------



## jetboy (Jul 12, 2010)

Wish I could really get Samsung I5700. After reading all the review for almost 2 weeks and also discussing it here on digit, I had completely made my mind to go for it sob sob sob


----------



## desiibond (Jul 12, 2010)

THIS is the thread to discuss about Android in general.

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------




jetboy said:


> Wish I could really get Samsung I5700. After reading all the review for almost 2 weeks and also discussing it here on digit, I had completely made my mind to go for it sob sob sob



did you try on ebay? you might get lucky.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 12, 2010)

Tried, not even listed there 

---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 AM ----------

Called up techshop.in, they say it will be available next week...but they are charging 13,850 + shipping

Called up "Alko Telematics and Computics" in Mumbai 

Name :  	Ritesh Jain
Phone No.1: 	2266357655
Phone No.2: 	2266357277
Mobile : 	9892566171
Address Line 1 : 	288,Engineers bldg,sh.no.5,Kumtha st,off mint Rd,Nr SBI mint rd branch,Fort
City : 	MUMBAI
State : 	MAHARASHTRA
Country : 	INDIA
Pin Code : 	400001

Called him up, he also has that piece. Not sure how much experienced he is in sending the phone over to me as in the ones available online. I guess techshop will be better as they have tie up with courier company and also provide insurance for the courier. I had ordered Altec Lancing Speaker once and the shipping package was great.


----------



## ico (Jul 12, 2010)

*@Incredible Hulk*
Well, this is the Samsung Spica thread. 

*@Sachitgul*
Stop calling him a troll which he isn't. He might be offtopic, but I found him constructive in his argument.

Thread cleaned up.


----------



## maddu5731 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey guyz, can someone please tell me how to send/receive files via bluetooth...?

I've been using this phone for quite a while but never cared about the bluetooth functionality until tomorrow, when I tried to send files to my bro's cell....

Please help me...

Thanx in advance...


----------



## sachitgul (Jul 18, 2010)

maddu5731 said:


> Hey guyz, can someone please tell me how to send/receive files via bluetooth...?
> 
> I've been using this phone for quite a while but never cared about the bluetooth functionality until tomorrow, when I tried to send files to my bro's cell....
> 
> ...





flash your spica to firmware to 2.1..
2.1 has bluetooth transfers..

also u can search for some apps which do the same for 1.5/1.6 phones


----------



## inspireaman (Jul 19, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> @ ashish
> Dude i said in a very healthy way & i even wrote thanks after that.May be i used the wrong words
> Ok i'l try writing that problem.i hope u guys understand.
> 
> ...



hi friend,

  i am installing new pc studio in my xp system.then,
i was uncheck the "connect only in USB mode".

 but,when i check update firmware it shows "no updates nessary"..

i have android 1.5 cupcake version..

so kindly help what can i do...

  thanking you..

Amanulla.S
Coimbatore-India


----------



## ashish_karoo (Jul 19, 2010)

boss, You wont get the update from PC studio.
He has used PC studio only for installing the drivers.(jain_pranav: pls correst me if i am wrong)
Then You have to follow the flashing procedure as given in the guide. You can follow the links below 


Sameer Prabhakar's 2.1 Flashing Guide 
2.1 Flashing guide by Harsha


----------



## maddu5731 (Jul 22, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> flash your spica to firmware to 2.1..
> 2.1 has bluetooth transfers..
> 
> also u can search for some apps which do the same for 1.5/1.6 phones



Friend, I'm already on 2.1 with lk kernel 2.07  with samdroid mod. Most of the apps that I tried from the market are nt working properly and are pretty useless...
Can u suggest something on this...?

and sriharsha which app u r using for bt transfers..?


Thanx in advance


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 22, 2010)

^^Astro Bluetooth addon, works with app transfers, video transfers and mp3 transfers too, sends any file regardless of restrictions


----------



## vulpine (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

Today I finally wanted to try those themes...I tried galaxy S theme first.



Black status bar is not to my liking.
But feels colorful and fresh
And transparent notification slide is like burqa 

*img827.imageshack.us/img827/3081/cap2010072223351.jpg*img638.imageshack.us/img638/6348/cap201007222339.jpg*img10.imageshack.us/img10/6677/cap201007222335.jpg

Will use it for few days  and may be a little more if I like it.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello Guys,

At last I could find I5700 on techshop.in They have it, I have been speaking with them since last 2 weeks. The guy on phone mentioned that it would be available this week and I can now see its available!!.

Now I have a single doubt. I have tried calling authorized dealers all over Nashik and Mumbai, they all had same thing to say as the mobile has been stopped by the company. 

I am just worried how come these guys got hands on the handset..How can I trust these guys on this? The guy says the phone is on andriod 1.5 and not 2.1. He says I can take it to the service center to get it upgraded.

Is the service center upgrade free or will they charge me for it? Do they keep the mobile with them for a particular period or is it a quick procedure. I have been following this thread completely and can see three things

firmware updates
andriod 2.1 uprade
rooting ... to speed up spica

Will all this be done when I give it to the service center? Finally the question is, will it be safe to get the mobile from techshop.in ? when now one has it, from where they have have got the hands on How can I confirm if its the one for India or some other country?

sriharsha, vulpine please help I would like to know from you guys and others too. Please let me know guys, its urgent. I will place the order right after you guys give me a green signal..I am eager to join the spica family too 

---------- Post added at 07:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------

The main concern is this guys might have also got a hand on old stock as they DIDNT have the stock when I called last week. But as far I see on gsmarena and over here..the spica is now available with 2.1. Please help guyssss its urgent ..thanks a lot in advance


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 23, 2010)

techshop.in is a reputed site so no worries on that front. Availability of spica has been a mystery for long time. Techshop guys might have found any leftover Spica from somewhere else. but that should not trouble you  as long as they sell it with warranty. 

Regarding firmware upgrade, you can either do it by yourself or take it to service center, upgrading shouldn't take more than 5 mins, but return time depends on the service center. they might keep it for a day or two. 

Rooting has to be done by yourself. initially upgrading and rooting might sound like rocket science. But it is not that difficult, you can do it easily once you are familiar with all the procedures


----------



## vulpine (Jul 23, 2010)

@SriHarsha
+1

@Jetboy
Go a head and buy it. What's the price he is quoting?
And confirm that it's a perfectly sealed piece. And ask him the manufacturing date printed on the box.

Updating to 2.1 not a big deal. You can do it at your home in 5min.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 23, 2010)

@sriharsha : Thanks a lot for getting back to me right away. So I guess I will go for it ..I am getting exited ...right now itself..haha

Just one more thing..should I carry our rooting before I go to the service center or after they get it upgraded to 2.1

I have seen many old post before 7th May 2010 in this thread which carried out the unofficial upgrade to 2.1... Cant we now follow the Official Samsung way by Pc suite even now ?




Thanks for answering my queries

---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 AM ----------

@vulpine: thanks for replying right away .... The price quote I got is Rs 11,979. They will also charge me 350 for insured courier. I will opt for the insured service.


----------



## vulpine (Jul 23, 2010)

There's no way to upgrade to 2.1 by PCsuite AFAIK.

U gotto upgrade to 2.1 first before you root. And rooting means void warranty So you should not let the samsung guys know that ur phone's rooted.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 23, 2010)

LOL ok


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Jul 25, 2010)

for ppl who cant find this phone in the market, here is where u can buy it:

Welcome to power2shop: Buy, Shop Mobiles, Cameras, Laptops, Computers, Gift Items, Fitness & Sports, Jewellery, toys at best price: Powered by iGlobul.com


----------



## pseudo (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

the phone seems to be out of stock everywhere. Not available in Alfa Mumbai or at techshop. But seems to be there at this Power2Shop site.

@Vulpine/incrediblehulk - Any idea if this Power2shop site is reliable ? Has anyone ordered anything from there? 

Would be awesome if youll have some clue about this site and can give me some feedback, before even they run out of the samsung spica....

- Pseudo


----------



## jetboy (Jul 26, 2010)

Now the guy at techshop says has not got the order and has requested me to not pay.They will be gtting back to me when its available ...

I really dont under stand a thing...when I call Samsung they say its very much available this and that. Even if I tell them that the authorized dealer, themselves tell us that its not available, they still say no Sir no its available..Why the hell do they don't tell if its not available!!!!!!!

I am completely mad at this really....


----------



## vulpine (Jul 26, 2010)

@jetboy
Sad to hear that.

But A honest advice from my side is I want you to wait a little bit more( till end of august)
for the release of galaxy3. It is same as spica and also has multitouch support.

It's all most clear now that samsung has stopped spica. So They might be thinking of bringing much better android phones here.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 26, 2010)

vulpine said:


> @jetboy
> Sad to hear that.
> 
> But A honest advice from my side is I want you to wait a little bit more( till end of august)
> ...





@ I was on that thinking too..GSMARENA says the samsung I5800 will be launched in July end at 300 pounds so it will around 20K...


----------



## pseudo (Jul 26, 2010)

@jetboy - Have you checked out Power2Shop.in ? Is it any good ?


----------



## KDroid (Jul 26, 2010)

hmmm.... can we upgrade our spica to 2.2 some way...
or do you think Samsung would be providing the update? ( I dont think so....)


----------



## jetboy (Jul 26, 2010)

pseudo said:


> @jetboy - Have you checked out Power2Shop.in ? Is it any good ?



checked it...it doesnt look too good...cant even go to the contact page...it takes to some other website...I dont think we can risk a mobile for such sites.. but if someone has got any idea about the website..they should mention it here.


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Jul 26, 2010)

their contact no. is mentioned below 0124-4338911


----------



## jetboy (Jul 27, 2010)

Incredible Hulk said:


> their contact no. is mentioned below 0124-4338911



Tried calling 4-5 times no one picks up


----------



## neerajbisht (Jul 28, 2010)

jetboy said:


> Tried calling 4-5 times no one picks up



I called them today. They confirmed that the stock for i5700 is available. But still wary of ordering from this site.


----------



## ankit360 (Aug 5, 2010)

off-topic

i m going to sell my 4 month spica for 8.5k (mumbai only)

if anybody interested plz replay me .


----------



## sachitgul (Aug 8, 2010)

today i went to the samsung firmwares website and saw that i couldnt login and that the site had been made available to non members too..

this cam as a lil shock to me..

i mean what happens with our ids and passwords!??!


also what the news on the froyo coming to the spica?!?
i heard the galaxy S is getting it in September!?

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------




vulpine said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today I finally wanted to try those themes...I tried galaxy S theme first.
> 
> ...





dude how did u get these themes!!?
which launcher is this??
LauncherPro or ADW?? 

IMO
it look awesome mate!


----------



## vulpine (Aug 9, 2010)

@Sachit
Check out samdroid forums themes section
u can find many themes there. U need to install the zip file in recovery as you would normally do.

If that theme was awesome, u should check out Leo theme which is the most beautiful one. Im using it now. Jus lov it.

BTW, that is launcher pro.


----------



## hem77 (Aug 12, 2010)

ankit360 said:


> off-topic
> 
> i m going to sell my 4 month spica for 8.5k (mumbai only)
> 
> if anybody interested plz replay me .


 

@ankit, Iam interested in buying.. can you ping me your ctc. no.?

Kumar
bhunya5@gmail.com


----------



## ashish_karoo (Aug 16, 2010)

Do I need root access for the themes. Currently I am on 2.1 with official indian firmware.


----------



## vulpine (Aug 16, 2010)

@ashish
You need deodexed firmware..... inshort U need samdroid kitchen mod on your phone.
No themes for official firmware.....


----------



## jain_pranav (Aug 19, 2010)

Samdroid kitchen version 2 released..
I cooked & installed redesigned firmware & itz fast n also more free space is there.
try it out guys


----------



## ashish_karoo (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi guys.

I am going to try this LK 2.08 kernel day after tomorrow. But i am a bit confuse, where to put the .7z file in ODIN. And do i need .ops file also.I know this is a noobe que. But I want to be sure. 

Can any body throw some light.


----------



## ashish_karoo (Aug 23, 2010)

hi guys. today i flashed my spica to the latest asian firmware. then i applied LK 2.08. then I cooked in kitchen V2. but I could not get any thin. as the .zip file I downloaded was only 2.96Kb. I think this should be much bigger. I applied the zip in recovery, but nothing changed. can some body point out where is the problem.


by the way Galaxy 3 and 5 are out in India.


----------



## ashish_karoo (Aug 24, 2010)

Finally cooked in kitchen V1.x.x . Got everything I wanted. the nexus live wallpaper(specially water) is rocking.


----------



## arnabchakraborty (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi i am from mangalore. I have spica and docomo connection. Activated Rs.48 plan . But the edge connection keeps on fluctuating. I get it sometimes and sometimes it goes off automatically. Is it the problem with docomo?


----------



## jain_pranav (Aug 25, 2010)

MULTI-TOUCH on spica 
just apply the new kernel in leshak's samdroid kitchen.

I'm just loving it..it works in browser,gallery etc


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 25, 2010)

^^ whaaaaaat !!!!!


----------



## jain_pranav (Aug 25, 2010)

@ tarey_g

Yes dude..try it out 4 urself.
Just make sure u select full  package while cooking the ROM


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 25, 2010)

I dont have a Windows xp pc, so far I have not CFW'd my phone due to driver issues. 
I have win7 64bit.


----------



## jain_pranav (Aug 25, 2010)

Dude u can do on a win7 pc as well..
I did it on win7 only.
Installed KIES that time..
itz high time u shud root & install samdroid mod.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 26, 2010)

^^ Steps and with proper links to necessary downloads please


----------



## maddu5731 (Aug 26, 2010)

@jain_pranav  
Hey... congrats, me too now on lk kernel 2.09 with MT..
By the whts ur experience with the new samdroid mod...(which ver. u r using whether deodexed or resigned)

I was getting force closes on the new samdroid resigned 1.3.1 version...
Thats why m asking...
I'm now on the old samdroid mod 1.2.x lite


----------



## mananknl (Aug 27, 2010)

i m planning to install samdroid v2. Right now i am on lk 2.06 beta 4 with the stock mod.
will my existing installed apps & games still remain intact after samdroid mod ?


----------



## jain_pranav (Aug 28, 2010)

maddu5731 said:


> @jain_pranav
> Hey... congrats, me too now on lk kernel 2.09 with MT..
> By the whts ur experience with the new samdroid mod...(which ver. u r using whether deodexed or resigned)
> 
> ...



U need to use the right combination of apps & kernels
I selected the following things..i hope that will help u
I also suggest u do a full wipe of data/cache & then install new samdroid mod

SamdroidMod Version 1.3.1.resigned [XXJH1] (Android 2.1) [57 MB]

Kernel [LK2.09.1 (Multitouch)

LauncherPro (or any other but just one)

XDA Phone.apk

Calculator.apk  
Gallery.apk  
DeskClock.apk  
Email.apk  
MidpPlayer.apk (Java VM)  
MyFiles.apk  
Switchers.apk  
VoiceRecorder.apk

LatinIME.apk  
HTC IME [v25]

EStrongs File Explorer [1.4.4.1]   
WiFi Tether [2.0-pre10]   
Gallery3D - No background version (fastest) [Froyo Stable by Androbot]   
Barcode scanner [3.4]  
Color Note [1.8.0]  
Twitter client [1.0.2]  

Google services
Maps [4.4.0]  
Google Services (Market, gmail etc)

Don't change Bootanimation

Dont do DVM ARM optimization

I hope this combination will help 

---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 AM ----------




mananknl said:


> i m planning to install samdroid v2. Right now i am on lk 2.06 beta 4 with the stock mod.
> will my existing installed apps & games still remain intact after samdroid mod ?



You need to do a full wipe so ya you will loose every data

---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------




tarey_g said:


> ^^ Steps and with proper links to necessary downloads please



Come at any messenger.
I feel too lazy to write all the steps


----------



## arunks (Aug 28, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> U need to use the right combination of apps & kernels
> I selected the following things..i hope that will help u
> I also suggest u do a full wipe of data/cache & then install new samdroid mod
> 
> ...




can u please tell me if i update through kitchen..will i able to install any applications after that... if yes then why r we ncluding it withh the firmware..

also i m using leshak's kernal v.LK2.01.1 (kernal version 2.6.29)..so can i do what u did with that kitchen 2


----------



## jain_pranav (Aug 29, 2010)

@ arunks
 Yes you can install any application after that.
Including in the firmware helps u get more space in the memory available 2 install applications as the apps included in the firmware are installed in the system.

At least you must have LK2.02...


----------



## arunks (Aug 31, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> @ arunks
> Yes you can install any application after that.
> Including in the firmware helps u get more space in the memory available 2 install applications as the apps included in the firmware are installed in the system.
> 
> At least you must have LK2.02...



thanks pranav..

I updated with the kitchen 2 successfully.

The problem is that sometimes my mobile's interface hangs... it occurs rarely like once in a day... but occuring daily. THe display gets black and can not be unlocked... but others complaint that phone ring is there whn they dial my no. but i dont get any thing as phone display is blank..
I have to remove battery and restart to use the phone again
what is the problem...??   is it due to tht i didn't have minimum reqt LK 2.02

what can i do now?

one thing more...while in a call, the screen doesnt get locked so sometimes screen is touched by my cheeks and it results into call disconnect or mute ...
what could be solution to this...


----------



## jain_pranav (Aug 31, 2010)

are u using live wallpapers ?
it happened to  me when i was using live wallpapers..
Or else try wiping data/cache (factory reset) in recovery mode (by pressing vol down +dial button + disconnect button together).

Regarding the screen lock while talking,i personally press the lock button on my own after calling someone.So that works 

If problem of hanging persists,flash it to the latest original firmware using ODIN & then install latest LK.2.08 & then the kitchen.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 4, 2010)

hi all..

i am planning to buy a android phone -budget 16-20k

main requirement:
-android apps support and os updatable
- cam >3or4mp
-3G and wifi (video call wud be good)
-good product service support(i mean repair stuff)
-java apps support(i want jar files installable if possible ...as i have some modded opera)



pls suggest some with these


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 4, 2010)

-touch screen preferabble 
 and music not so imp ..main is i need a smart phone like thing


----------



## ashish_karoo (Sep 5, 2010)

@amitabhishek

Can you please tell me how can i push .apk to my spica and install it using android ADB. want step by step procedure from scratches. thanks in advance.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 5, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> -touch screen preferabble
> and music not so imp ..main is i need a smart phone like thing



There r 3 main choices SE X8, Samsung i5801 Galaxy 3 and HTC wildfire

better go for Samsung i5801...only if SE gives at least 2.1 then its preferable


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> hi all..
> 
> i am planning to buy a android phone -budget 16-20k
> 
> ...



There ain't a decent Android phone in 20k. INcrease budget to 22k and get HTC Legend or Motorola Milestone. I would pick Milestone over Legend. Also, strictly inside 20k, get Samsung Wave instead.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 5, 2010)

THANKS

is xperia x8 available in india

i stay at hyd...cant find in univercell


----------



## KDroid (Sep 12, 2010)

desiibond said:


> There ain't a decent Android phone in 20k. INcrease budget to 22k and get HTC Legend or Motorola Milestone. I would pick Milestone over Legend. Also, strictly inside 20k, get Samsung Wave instead.



cmon man.... galaxy 3 is great in just 12k
its even upgradable to 2.2
see its complete specs.....


----------



## ashish_karoo (Sep 14, 2010)

I lost the back cover of my spica. From Where can i get a new one. anyone please.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Sep 14, 2010)

ashish_karoo said:


> @amitabhishek
> 
> Can you please tell me how can i push .apk to my spica and install it using android ADB. want step by step procedure from scratches. thanks in advance.


Enable debugging mode in phone, connect it to pc and browse to adb shell in Command prompt.
Now type the following code to confirm that phone is connected.

```
adb devices
```
then the following code to install app, where path means the *.apk file path in PC.


```
adb install path/application
```
suppose the app "_facebook.apk_" is in _D:/android/facebook.apk_ then the code should be


```
adb install D:/android/facebook.apk
```
Hope this helps 



kunal.d said:


> cmon man.... galaxy 3 is great in just 12k
> its even upgradable to 2.2
> see its complete specs.....


Screen resolution is the Achilles heel, app compatibility will be an issue on 320x240.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


What's the update guys, Sorry for disappearing from this thread 

Right now I'm on Samdroid mod v2, with Frozen Eclair 7, running stable for two weeks now, linpack score ranges from 8.5 to 9.2 

How many of you have tried Multitouch and flash on Spica??


----------



## jain_pranav (Sep 14, 2010)

Finally Sriharsha is back 

Dude i'm on samdroid mod v2 without frozen eclair.

Multi-touch is working perfectly  Though haven't tried flash...

Is frozen eclair giving FC's & has it given significant boost n usage speed of phone?


----------



## vulpine (Sep 14, 2010)

> Right now I'm on Samdroid mod v2, with Frozen Eclair 7, running stable for two weeks now, linpack score ranges from 8.5 to 9.2
> 
> How many of you have tried Multitouch and flash on Spica??



Hi harsha. I used FE7 with multitouch. Multitouch worked OKish but there was some input lag. So, switched back to LK2.09 now every thing is super snappy 
Though Linpack score is only 3.5

FE gave me scores of 9 but that was never translating into real time speed. Donno why 

Any way, Im now super happy with my spica. jus love it. Even after 5months it feels as new and as interesting as it was on day1. Mmmuuaaahhh


----------



## maddu5731 (Sep 18, 2010)

hi guyz, well I'm on samdroid v.2 deodexed... wilth red october theme
NO dvm, No FE phone is super stable....(phone was lagging a lot on trying those components..launcher pro was force closing all the time)

Multitouch is some what OK kind, still gud...better having than nothing....

Any one tried that hindi version samdroid (that has hindi keyboard)..?


----------



## dreamzworld (Sep 19, 2010)

jetboy said:


> checked it...it doesnt look too good...cant even go to the contact page...it takes to some other website...I dont think we can risk a mobile for such sites.. but if someone has got any idea about the website..they should mention it here.


power2shop, is powered by iGlobul. I have been ordering products from power2shop for last 6 months, getting delivery in 4-7 days, in good sealed package. I usually order cosmetics and toiletories, at 5-10% discounts and homedelivered saving me the headache of standing in long queues in so called big stores. Once orders Samsung convection microwave also, delivered on time. For electronics you can enquire before ordering to know if the item is available and if any upgrade is expected.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 19, 2010)

*How to root samsung galaxy 3 apollo GT-I5801?*


----------



## dreamzworld (Sep 19, 2010)

Samsung Galaxy 3(I5801) is available at www.power2shop.in, INR 11662


----------



## arunks (Sep 20, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> are u using live wallpapers ?
> it happened to  me when i was using live wallpapers..
> Or else try wiping data/cache (factory reset) in recovery mode (by pressing vol down +dial button + disconnect button together).
> 
> ...




hi i installed firmware again and then install latest lk2.08 and then kitchen 2...

all is working fine....  but only problem is with bluetooth...
bluetooth is not getting activated....
what could be the problem and what is the solution....


----------



## ladoo1985 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I'm able to find spica in delhi ...should i go for it as no other options suits well...??
Please comment coz i need to make the decision by today only....!!!


----------



## jain_pranav (Sep 21, 2010)

Dude go for it without any 2nd thought...
btw where r u getting in delhi n at what price?


----------



## ladoo1985 (Sep 21, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> Dude go for it without any 2nd thought...
> btw where r u getting in delhi n at what price?


I'm getting it for 12500/- and not exactly in delhi but in gurgaon....!!


----------



## only4omkar (Sep 26, 2010)

I recently found this phone at a shop near my place ... Considering that the production of this phone is over ... is it worth to buy this phone ??
They give me warranty as well .. but wat is the use of warranty if the phone's parts wont be replaced since theres no production !!(Is it this way ?? i m not so sure )please help !!


----------



## jain_pranav (Oct 5, 2010)

Just installed android 2.2 Cyanogen Mod alpha 6.2..
Though bluetooth & video recording doesnt work,but it is just amazing.
Totally worth upgrading to.
The overall phone usage is fast & very smooth now


----------



## jain_pranav (Oct 5, 2010)

If any1 interested in buying my 6 month used with bill & warranty samsung galaxy spica i5700,pm me..
Its in mint condition without even a single scratch & has all the accessories & box.


----------



## KDroid (Nov 4, 2010)

Check out my android app: ZumoDrive - IamBusy .apk
u can read more about it in digit ( November 2010, Page 118 )....
could not publish it to market as it needs developer registration which costs 25$... 

I also wrote a complete android phone buying guide on my blog:

Kunal Dharamsi's Blog: The Complete Android Phone Buying Guide


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 28, 2010)

hi guys  
Howz everyone and how many of you are still using Spica 

@Mods

Sorry for dusting up this old thread. Wanted to know about active members of this thread for further updates


----------



## jain_pranav (Dec 28, 2010)

This thread was waiting 4 u only 
Well i'm sure evry1 who is following samdroid must have done loads of modifications by now 
Well im on CyanogenMod alpha 8.1 (froyo) with the new intercept 3d drivers.
All the spica owners,make this thread active again


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 28, 2010)

lol 

Same is the case with me, on Cyanogen Mod alpha 8.1. Haven't tried the intercept drivers yet. 

Are the improvements significant??


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 28, 2010)

Spica user here 



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Are the improvements significant??



+ to that question, worth ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 29, 2010)

^^
Installed the intercept drivers yesterday, no change in benchmark scores, but I can see the difference in usage, For eg, Weather animations on Beautiful Widgets is smoother now, Tom cat app is rendering smooth and fast animations. Tried a few games, looking fluid.

But I see color fringing in Videos which wasn't there earlier :-/


----------



## jain_pranav (Dec 29, 2010)

Well ya there is an issue with videos..I hope u applied the combine patch which is for videos as well.
I faced only a single problem of white line sometimes.
Otherwise its totally worth it.
Apps & games are running smoothly which used 2 lag before..
also few games like homerun battle 3d,fruit ninja etc. which failed to run previously,i running amazingly well now 

Overall i'l say worth installing them


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 29, 2010)

yep Improvement is there 

Also check this out, Gingerbread coming to Spica, Thanks to Leshak as always 
*
Android 2.3 Gingerbread for Samsung Spica i5700 v0.1.a2*


----------



## jain_pranav (Dec 29, 2010)

Well a stable gingerbread will take some time.
But ya sooner or later,Leshak will get us gingerbread 
Spica would have been boring & half its capacity,if samdroid forums weren't there.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 29, 2010)

Hell yeah. If not for samdroid forums, I would've dumped Spica the day Samsung officially announced they weren't considering Froyo for spica.


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 30, 2010)

Can you guys point me to download Cyanogen Froyo port for Spica? Need it for a colleague.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 1, 2011)

^^ Here 
2.2 (Froyo)


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 1, 2011)

I was reading about the corrupted IMEI no. problem on samdroid , do you guys know the reason that happens ? Any option that i should look for in odin to avoid it ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 2, 2011)

@tarey 
Never faced that issue, so No idea 

-------------------------------------------------------
And there's some Bad news and Good news. 

I've sold my Spica 

and the good news is I've ordered a Desire


----------



## vulpine (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi guys,
Nice to see this thread come live again....

Well, I used CM 8.1 cooked in Mwayyn(??) 's kitchen
Every thing ws super cooool but touch seemed to be lagging a bit. I think its because of multitouch driver.(Do u guys face it too?? )
And now Im back on samdroid mod which has option for choosing single touch. Now my spica is super snappy but I badly miss CM 

@Harsha
WoW Congos. How much is it costing you? And how much did spica fetch you?
But did u give a thot about NexusS ??


I've experienced it. My friend who returned frm US recently, bought it. Man! It rocks.
Though i use android. That Gingerbread still impressed me. It looks so pure and awesome.
Im saving up to buy one. It was listed in infibeam for 24K. 
Main reason why I love Nexus is you can have updates on your phone the very next day they are released. You need not to be at grace of your manufacturer or developer for the update.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 3, 2011)

@Vulpine
Sold spica for 8K, with 1GB card, No earphones, No pouch(lost it ), 3 Months warranty left.

Desire is costing me 22.5K

Regarding Nexus S, nothing is clear about its pricing and availability, Even the infibeam listing is modified now, no sign of price and availability. So, skipped that


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 8, 2011)

Okay Someone please help me with this, I have Spica since long time and I am still on the 2.1 firmware (i570EDDJB2) which Samsung service center guys updated from the stock firmware. 
JB2 is sh1tty slow but I never got time to update it. Now I have some time in my hand, so I decided to search Samdroid for some info on installing Canyogen Mod on my Spica, too confused .

My head is spinning from so much info there and the prerequisits there, I read that 'LK2.xx with Recovery' is needed to install CyanogenMod. So I decided to check how to get to LK2.xx first. 

Its specified that 'You should have any Android 2.1 firmware since JC3'  in order to install the LK2.08. How to get my phone on JC3 ? And please inform me if whatever I have understood till now is correct.

I ultimately want to be on the CyanogenMod-6.1.1-Spica-alpha8.2 and currently I am on samsung's 2.1 with baseband i570EDDJB2.

Help Needed guys !


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 8, 2011)

You are already on 2.1 right!!!
Just install LK2.xx and install Cyanogen mod via Recovery, as simple as that 

----------------------------------------------------
Jokes Apart, First Install this Kernel 

*LK2.08 for original firmwares - Root (new Superuser), WiFi tether, bb [12.07.2010]*

Then Download Cyanogen Mod and copy it to sd card and install that via Recovery. Done


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 8, 2011)

^^ Thx, but what about the warning 'You should have any Android 2.1 firmware since JC3' ? I am on JB2


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 8, 2011)

Ignorance is bliss 
Ignore that 

BTW where is that mentioned?? Cyanogen Mod completely replaces the firmware I guess. Go ahead


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 8, 2011)

^^ How Sure are you . Is there any way I can upgrade to JC3 first before proceeding to installing LK2 ? Cant risk my phone, dont want to buy anything below tegra2 phone next time


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 8, 2011)

Hehe Nothing Happens, tried it many times  
But if you don't want to risk it, better upgrade firmware before doing so 

You can upgrade via odin, just download any post JC3 firmware from **www.samfirmware.com/firmwares.htm*


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 8, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Hehe Nothing Happens, tried it many times
> But if you don't want to risk it, better upgrade firmware before doing so
> 
> You can upgrade via odin, just download any post JC3 firmware from *Firmwares -*



Thx again,
Any thread you can point to which explains the upgrade process ?

How much the region matters when installing firmware, will my provider services work fine if I install Europe firmware ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 8, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> Thx again,
> Any thread you can point to which explains the upgrade process ?
> 
> How much the region matters when installing firmware, will my provider services work fine if I install Europe firmware ?



Ayyo Ayyo just go ahead with Cyanogen Mod man 

Provider service isn't affected by the firmware region you use. Probably the only change you notice is the change in default language and lack of pre-installed Data Access Points. But don't install Indian Firmware from that list, it is full of Bugs.

Errmm Firmware upgrade process is simple and easy, I think there is a link in that firmware page which explains the process. Look for that pdf file in the above link.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 8, 2011)

Okay, Downloading the latest firmware from samfirmware + Odin newest version + new Spica.ops file.

After that , I'll go ahead with LK2 installation

then finally Canyogen.

I think I have got it right this time 

And btw I have latest Keis installed on windows 7 64 bit.

*img266.imageshack.us/img266/756/clipboard01ke.jpg

I have enabled the USB debugging mode in the phone (because without it my phone does not show up in Kies, or in the device manager)



I close Keis before starting so it does not conflict with the process. Right ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 9, 2011)

No need of kies now. Samsung working usb drivers are available in samdroid forum. Just install them. No need of kies.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 9, 2011)

booo hooo, stuck @ setup connection, bricked ? 

*img140.imageshack.us/img140/278/clipboard01mt.jpg



Edit : Ok got pass this one, worked with old version of Odin. Now to install LK mod 

Update : Successfully installed LK2 mod. Going ahead with Canyogen mod installation.

Update : Installed Cyanogen mod , now the phone is stuck in multiple restarts, f***ed !

Final update : Installed Cyanogen again , worked this time  , Happy . Live wallpapers suck the life out of phone though.


----------



## jain_pranav (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats tarey_g ..
Make u wipe data/cache when u boot to a new rom.
Enjoy Froyo on your spica..
If u need any help,let me know


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 11, 2011)

^ Sure, thx

I cannot see hindi emails anymore in my phone, FB status in hindi also gets converted into boxes. Overall support for hindi unicode is gone after installing cyanogen mod, any way to get it back ?


----------



## jain_pranav (Jan 13, 2011)

Well i guess the only option to have it back is 2 go back to samdroid 2.1 eclair


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 14, 2011)

I will post query on Cyanogen forums, lets see.


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 10, 2011)

man its been a long time since posted!

i wanna try out 2.2 on the Spica
how is the status of 2.2??
are there any issues or is it as stable as 2.1 from the kitchen?


did any of u guys try CyanogenMod on the spica??
im confused as to what i should flash??
SamdroidMod 2.2.2 or CyanogenMod-6.1.1-Spica-alpha8.3 from the 2.2 Kitchen??

what ur say guys??
which is better??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 10, 2011)

I used Cyanogen mod for a long time before selling spica, stable and performance was good, Give it a try


----------



## vulpine (Mar 11, 2011)

@sachit
CM is the one to go. It has so many features and supports so many themes, U gotta give it a try. U ll love it.
I used it for few weeks. I liked it very very much however der wer random SODs while on call and while playing music. Got pissed off and now, am back on stable and smooth 2.1

BTW I've made alltoext2 mod and phone has become much swifter  .MUST HAVE IMO.

Guys, Any1 of U using MT? IMO it jus makes phone a lil bit laggy , So I use singletouch at present. & dis is also one of the reasons why i dont prefer CM, you just dont have an option to switch back to single touch. Its MT always....


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 12, 2011)

installing the CM cartoon mod over my Lk 2.02 Kitchen Cooked mod is not going well!!


damn it ive been getting this error...

E:Error in ChechDataApp.sh
(status 65280)
E:Error at line 7
run_program PACKAGE:CheckDataApp.sh

Installation aborted


what might be causing this ??   
i did do a clean wipe and also formatted my sd card!

---------- Post added at 02:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 AM ----------

and now even my phone isnt booting up!
its getting stuck at the Spica Samdroid loading screen!


did i brick it or what!?!?

---------- Post added at 02:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 AM ----------

so i tried first going to the LK2.08 kernel but odin isnt detecting my phone and i installed the samsung drivers from the executable installer but when i connect my phone in download mode it says problem occurred at driver installation!

odin doesnt detect my phone!

im on windows 7 

damn i seem to have messed up royally!


---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 AM ----------

atlast!
i tried samdroid 2.2.2 mod and it worked!!
issue was with that cartoonmod i guess!! 

well i still didnt figure out the issue with odin and the drivers but hell with that now!

 


some stuff i didnt like abt the samdroid mod-

-Google Voice and Twitter as System Apps so cant be removed without adb!
-ADW instead of LauncherPro
-Its no CM so looses out on the CM goodies which i was so longing for! 

so what all is missing in the samdroid mod which i can add??
any drivers or improvements not present!?
does samdroid mod have goodies like the 3D driver,bug fixes,etc??


----------



## arunks (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi guys,

I want to sell my samsung spica which still looks like a new piece (still original screen protector is intact) and is 1 year 2 months old..

Anyone interested in buying.. I m ready to sell it in delhi-NCR or patiala-chandigarh region.


----------



## arunks (Apr 3, 2011)

Somebody please provide me latest official firmwire 2.1 update for my samsung spica i5700 in india...

so please provide me link to latest indian firmwire or atleast code name of the that...please reply quickly


----------



## ashish_karoo (Apr 4, 2011)

EDDJC5 is the official Indian firmware. you can download it from News - www.SamFirmware.com or HERE


----------



## ashish_karoo (Apr 4, 2011)

EDDJC5 is the official indian firmware you can download it from samfirmware.com or HERE


----------

